# Guide of suggested median prices for collectibles



## Lassy

Seeing that many people are struggling to find an 'ideal' price to buy collectibles, I've made a list of how much they usually go for. Those are just the prices I usually see. The price may vary through time as either they become rarer or they are available in greater amount, thus they become less rare. THE PRICES LISTED IN THIS GUIDE ARE SUGGESTIONS. You don't need to apply the guide. You can sell it for higher or for lower, or buy it higher or lower.  IT IS YOUR CHOICE. YOU DO WHAT YOU WANT. Please do not use this guide as an excuse to make the seller sell lower or whatever. It is just something so that you won't get ripped off. This is the median price, so people usually sell higher or lower than the prices listed. These are not accurate prices.

To see the entire collectibles list, Jennifer did a _very useful list here_. If you need TBT bells (aka BTB - bell tree bells), you buy them (create a thread) and offer your rate (current rates are_ 15M acnl per 100 BTB_ but may go down or up - from what I've seen) or check out other people's selling thread (with similar rates anyway).
How to send bells/collectibles to another user link
What are TBT bells? Link here

*CAKES:*







 - c a k e - price in the shop: 29 BTB - retail price: 1-29 BTB





 - c h o c o l a t e  .  c a k e - price in the shop: 129 BTB - retail price: 3 k BTB

*BIRTHSTONES:*







































B i r t h s t o n e s  .  f r o m  .  S e p t e m b e r  .  t o .  A u g u s t (one cycle completed) - price in the shop : 299 BTB - retail price: 299 ~ 500 BTB (/!\ PLEASE READ /!\ - older birthstones are more valuable.)

*FRUITS*






 P e a r - price in the shop: 39 BTB - Retail price: 1-39 BTB _(the collectible is still in the shop, is available in unlimited quantities, thus you wouldn't be able to sell it for a higher price)_





 O r a n g e - price in the shop: 79 BTB - retail price: 1-79 BTB_(the collectible is still in the shop, is available in unlimited quantities, thus you wouldn't be able to sell it for a higher price)_





 C h e r r y - price in the shop: 119 BTB - retail price: 200-250 BTB





 P e a c h : price in the shop: 159 BTB - retail price: ~ 4 k BTB 

*
JAPANESE LETTERS*






 ど - price in the shop : 39 BTB - retail price : 600 BTB





 う - price in the shop : 89 BTB - retail price : 800-1k BTB





 ぶ - price in the shop : 89 BTB - retail price : 1.5 k - 2 k BTB





 つ - price in the shop: 149 BTB - retail price: 2.5 - 3 k k BTB





 の - price in the shop: 189 BTB - retail price: 12 k - 13 k BTB





 森 - price in the shop: 49 BTB - retail price: ~ 1.5 k BTB

*EASTER:*






 T r a d i t i o n a l  .  E a s t e r   .  E g g  - price in shop: 5 eggs - price in retail : 1 k BTB





 R e g u l a r  .  E g g - price in shop: 4 eggs - price in retail: 500 BTB





 Y o s h i .  E g g - price in shop : 9 eggs- price in retail: 3-4 k BTB





 T o g e p i  .  E g g - price in shop: 9 eggs - price in retail: 2.5-3 k BTB





 W a l u i g i  .  E g g  - price in shop: 6 eggs - price in retail: 1.5-2 k BTB


*CANDIES*






 y e l l o w  .  c a n d y - price in the shop in 2013: 19 BTB - price in the shop in 2014 : 39 BTB - Retail price : 20 - 40 BTB 





 r e d  .  c a n d y - price in the shop in 2013 : 29 BTB - price in the shop in 2014 : 49 BTB - Retail price: 80-100 BTB





 g r e e n  .  c a n d y - price in the shop in 2013: 59 BTB - price in the shop in 2014: 79 BTB - retail price: 200-250 BTB





 b l u e  .  c a n d y - price in the shop in 2013: 99 BTB - price in the shop in 2014: 119 BTB - retail price: + 1.3k BTB 


*POKEBALL*






 p o k e b a l l - price in the shop: 74 BTB - retail price : + 15 k BTB

*
NEW YEAR*






 p a r t y  .  p o p p e r - price in the shop in 2014: 201.4 BTB - retail price: 4-5 k BTB

*TBT FAIR*






 r e d  .   f e a t h e r - price in the shop 2013 : 5 Tickets - 2014: 10 tickets - price in retail: 2 k BTB





 y e l l o w  .   f e a t h e r - price in the shop 2013: 5 Tickets - 2014: 10 tickets - price in retail: 2.5-3 k BTB





 g r e e n  .  f e a t h e r - price in the shop 2013: 5 Tickets - 2014: 10 tickets: Retail Price:  1.5-2 k BTB





 b l u e   .   f e a t h e r - price in the shop 2013: 5 Tickets - 2014: 10 tickets - retail price: 1.5-2 k BTB





 p i n k   .  f e a t h e r - price in the shop 2013: 10 Tickets - 2014: 25 tickets - retail price: ~ 20 k BTB





 p u r p l e  .   f e a t h e r - price in the shop 2013: 10 tickets - 2014: 25 tickets - retail price: ~ 15 k  BTB





 w h i t e  .   f e a t h e r - price in the shop in 2013: 15 tickets - 2014: 30 tickets - retail price: ~ 40 k





 p i n w h e e l - price in the shop in 2013: NONE/was given by Justin in spin the wheel - price in the shop in 2014 : 25 tickets - retail price: ~ 30 k BTB





 b l u e  .  b a l l o o n - price in the shop 2014 : 10 tickets - retail price: 2 k BTB





 g r e e n  .  b a l l o o n  - price in the shop 2014: 10 tickets - retail price: 2 k BTB

_Concerning the fair collectibles, here's how many were sold in total (2013&2014 fair):
Red feather - 116
yellow feather - 88
green feather - 100
blue feather - 164
pink feather - 60
purple feather - 60
white feather - 50
blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
red pinwheel - 50_


*TBT BEACH PARTY*







 I c e .  C r e a m . S w i r l - price in the shop: 149 BTB - retail price: ~250 BTB





 p o p s i c l e - price in the shop: 99 BTB - retail price: ~200BTB



If you feel like any retail prices don't correspond, feel free to tell me to change it! if you see a collectible not listed, either it is not gift-able, or I forgot to put it. Constantly editing this thread!


----------



## Witch

I appreciate your information, you will surely serve me.

Maybe you could add the easter egg?


----------



## BungoTheElf

omg this is really helpful :O hopes and dreams crushed tho I'm so poor on TBT bells now </3 LOL


----------



## Witch

I also have a question. I have seen some profiles this:






Can you sell? And how were originally obtained?


----------



## Lassy

Witch said:


> I also have a question. I have seen some profiles this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you sell? And how were originally obtained?


I'm pretty sure you can't sell it. I believe you get it once you collect all the eggs :3


----------



## dreamysnowx

This is really useful! thanks c:


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I thought the green candy was like the red candy, That's how much I bought and sold mine for... but I noticed the prices on all the candy rose this week


----------



## Witch

Lassy said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't sell it. I believe you get it once you collect all the eggs :3



Thanks for your answer. I will remove from my list then


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Aw... And I sold my January birthstone for 500 TBT. I had no idea.


----------



## Kammeh

I've seen most party poppers sell for less than 1k  Usually between 400-800.


----------



## debinoresu

when are the japanese letter collectibles restocked? just at random times?


----------



## Jacob4

I tried doing this before, but I got negative comments saying it wouldn't work. Makes sense.

I'm glad you did this.


----------



## Witch

debinoresu said:


> when are the japanese letter collectibles restocked? just at random times?



That's the million dollar question


----------



## VioletsTown

This is great, thanks so much lassy!


----------



## Jacob4

*I'd like to request a sticky for this thread.*


----------



## Lassy

F L a K e said:


> I tried doing this before, but I got negative comments saying it wouldn't work. Makes sense.
> 
> I'm glad you did this.


Why wouldn't it work? :0


----------



## Lassy

Bumping the thread!


----------



## Jacob4

Lassy said:


> Why wouldn't it work? :0



_No idea, haha. People were saying how "You can't value pixels", but obviously you can, haha. _

And, *free bump*


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Awesome guide!


----------



## Lassy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Awesome guide!



Thanks for bumping it, but I doubt I'll edit it because since it isn't put as a sticky, the guide will be no longer visible, so nobody will get to read it any further :/


----------



## Jacob4

Lassy said:


> Thanks for bumping it, but I doubt I'll edit it because since it isn't put as a sticky, the guide will be no longer visible, so nobody will get to read it any further :/



*I'd like to request a sticky for this thread. (Again)*

I feel this thread is really important, especially for newcomers.


----------



## Lassy

F L a K e said:


> *I'd like to request a sticky for this thread. (Again)*
> 
> I feel this thread is really important, especially for newcomers.



I have PMed kaiaa but she didn't even answered me and + I reported for it to be stickied :/
The mods don't even provide us an answer why it can't be stickied, I'd rather have a reason rather to be ignored.


----------



## LyraVale

I'll second (third?) the sticky vote.

Also, do any of these things come up again in the shop? I mean if you want to buy or earn them, instead of trading for them, how often are they restocked?

Thanks for the guide, it's very useful. I didn't even know the other collectible group existed. But I check this board all the time.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump, seeing as it has never been made a sticky, we will all have to keep bumping it


----------



## Javocado

Thanks for this! Hopefully I get my hands on a PokeBall soon!


----------



## The Pennifer

Thanks for this! It's very useful and helpful! 
BTW ... I may have missed this info, although I looked everywhere I could think of, can you only buy one of each ... I wanted to buy another May birthstone and gift it, but I don't seem to be able to.


----------



## Lassy

The Pennifer said:


> Thanks for this! It's very useful and helpful!
> BTW ... I may have missed this info, although I looked everywhere I could think of, can you only buy one of each ... I wanted to buy another May birthstone and gift it, but I don't seem to be able to.



You can only buy one birthstone and you can only regift it once to someone who doesn't own it! :0


----------



## BiggKitty

You keep this thread up to date Lassy and I will keep bumping it


----------



## Kikiyama

Sign me up for the petition to get this stickied. Sort of ridiculous it hasn't been. I can understand that price guides are usually not stickied for the reason that prices inflate or change over time, but with collectibles it doesn't seem like that would be often enough where Lassy couldn't just update them accordingly. 

Seriously needs to be at the top of this thread.


----------



## FireNinja1

I support a sticky, even though it will never happen.

Also Tom is not a she.


----------



## Flop

As useful as this is, this will *not* be a as Sticky. By doing so, you set a precedent that others feel obligated to follow. People pay what they want for collectibles. I've seen very large price margins for various collectibles, so it's hard even to find a suitable price range. Once again, this thread is a great idea, but there's so much variety in prices. It's impossible to determine the exact worth as something. Especially now that people are reaaaaallllyyyyy overpaying for TBT bells now.


----------



## Kikiyama

Flop said:


> As useful as this is, this will *not* be a as Sticky. By doing so, you set a precedent that others feel obligated to follow. People pay what they want for collectibles. I've seen very large price margins for various collectibles, so it's hard even to find a suitable price range. Once again, this thread is a great idea, but there's so much variety in prices. It's impossible to determine the exact worth as something. Especially now that people are reaaaaallllyyyyy overpaying for TBT bells now.



Good point, especially regarding the recent inflation.

Not to mention I also have seen people sell some of the letter collectibles for double their price (red/blue/teal) or more, but I bought some of mine for the price they were sold at in the shop, so it is really relative. 

I am all down for guides, so I'd like this to stick around but I think it might even be better as a rarity guide over a price guide. Although rarity also fluctuates like price, it isn't relative unless they re-release collectibles. A rarity guide doesn't set a standard for the market, just suggests an idea for what you can imagine to pay.


----------



## Lassy

FireNinja1 said:


> I support a sticky, even though it will never happen.
> 
> Also Tom is not a she.


Tom gave it to Jennifer :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kikiyama said:


> Good point, especially regarding the recent inflation.
> 
> Not to mention I also have seen people sell some of the letter collectibles for double their price (red/blue/teal) or more, but I bought some of mine for the price they were sold at in the shop, so it is really relative.
> 
> I am all down for guides, so I'd like this to stick around but I think it might even be better as a rarity guide over a price guide. Although rarity also fluctuates like price, it isn't relative unless they re-release collectibles. A rarity guide doesn't set a standard for the market, just suggests an idea for what you can imagine to pay.


This ^
Of course, when the collectibles are going to be released, they won't be as expensive as they'll be less rare as there is a greater amount of collectibles available. Look right now, you won't find easily someone to sell a Japanese collectible while in the end of March, there were a lot of people selling, cheaply, simply because it came out. After you will find it harder to find someone to buy it off as people who didn't want them sold them and hence the ones who have them are the ones who want to keep them.


----------



## The Pennifer

Lassy said:


> You can only buy one birthstone and you can only regift it once to someone who doesn't own it! :0


Thank you ... That makes sense now!


----------



## Lassy

Bump x)
I guess I'll bump this thread like the thread for my yellow collectible xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I still would like this thread to be made into a sticky. I have done enough selling and buying to know that it is highly accurate . The rate that TBT is sold for does not impact the price of collectibles or items.


----------



## Jacob4

I really don't think that there is a wide range in price for collectibles, just my opinion, though. Still think it should be stickied.


----------



## BiggKitty

I am on the bumper rota


----------



## BiggKitty

Morning bump


----------



## FireNinja1

Thanks for letting me know that lol.


----------



## Lassy

Bump x)


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Saturday morning bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump x)


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump :3


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Witch

Free bump and a question.

When we acquire a collectible of another person, we tend to leave a message behind. Is it possible to delete the message? That is, that when you mouse over your name out collectible only. Or is this only possible with those originally bought in the shop? Thank you.


----------



## Lassy

Witch said:


> Free bump and a question.
> 
> When we acquire a collectible of another person, we tend to leave a message behind. Is it possible to delete the message? That is, that when you mouse over your name out collectible only. Or is this only possible with those originally bought in the shop? Thank you.



You can't delete the message :/
If you don't want the message, just ask the person to not put any comments when gifting. But their username will still show.
And it will only show the collectible's name without anything else if you bought it yourself.


----------



## Witch

Lassy said:


> You can't delete the message :/
> If you don't want the message, just ask the person to not put any comments when gifting. But their username will still show.
> And it will only show the collectible's name without anything else if you bought it yourself.




It was what I thought, thanks


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Stalfos

The pink letter is valued at 1k - 1.5k and the classic easter egg is valued at 1k - 2k.
Would the classic egg for the pink letter be a fair trade?

Sorry if this is not the right place to ask.


----------



## Lassy

Stalfos said:


> The pink letter is valued at 1k - 1.5k and the classic easter egg is valued at 1k - 2k.
> Would the classic egg for the pink letter be a fair trade?
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right place to ask.



I don't know. There are chances that the person who owns it just wants the bells and isn't interested in collectibles, or he may already own the egg :/
You could try, but it doesn't mean an automatic trade :0


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Blizzard

What is current buying/selling price of Pokeball?  Haven't noticed any recent postings. Thanks.


----------



## Witch

Blizzard said:


> What is current buying/selling price of Pokeball?  Haven't noticed any recent postings. Thanks.



I think it depends on many things ... but frankly I think that it is sold for less than 10k, dare I say more


----------



## Lassy

Blizzard said:


> What is current buying/selling price of Pokeball?  Haven't noticed any recent postings. Thanks.



The last pokeball I've seen was sold for 12 k TBT :3


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Blizzard

@Lassy @Witch?Thank you for your replies.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Jacob4

BUMP!!!!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Jacob4

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## tinytaylor

hopefully this'll get stickied 
i always have a hard time finding it


----------



## BiggKitty

tinytaylor said:


> hopefully this'll get stickied
> i always have a hard time finding it




I doubt this will ever get stickied, but you could always join the bumper brigade


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## coolycatty123

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Um. Nice. Somebody stupid wanted to rate negatively my thread -_-
If you have any problems with it, just say it, don't be a coward and rate it badly, this makes newbies think this thread isn't accurate.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Capella

Bookmarked this for future reference 
Thank you for making this Lassy c:


----------



## The Pennifer

I'm just going to post again that this is an awesome guide!  I refer to it all the time ... And thanks again, Lassy for putting it together! I am sure that the positive responses far outweigh the one or two negatives!!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bumpity bump


----------



## BiggKitty

humpity bumpity


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## tinytaylor

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump, bump, bump and bump


----------



## tinytaylor

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump ^~^


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Bump ( ^ω^ )


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Bump


----------



## Shirohibiki

Just wanted to thank you for this lovely thread, didn't get a chance last time. It's so super helpful ;; <3


----------



## Lassy

Aaah the thread is back to 5 stars <3
Thanks to everyone who graded it positively!


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Holy crap is the pokeball really worth that much!? O:


----------



## Lassy

OliviaTheCreep said:


> Holy crap is the pokeball really worth that much!? O:



Yeah I guess xD (according to previous sales)


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Wow, thanks for this.


----------



## Silversea

Pokeball never used to be that expensive, was often less than 2k.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Zura

Ahh the prices went down again?


----------



## Lassy

Vaati said:


> Ahh the prices went down again?



For what?
I'm constantly adjusting the prices.


----------



## Zura

Lassy said:


> For what?
> I'm constantly adjusting the prices.


The letters  thanks for the guide!


----------



## Lassy

Vaati said:


> The letters  thanks for the guide!



Yeah, I have raised some up and others down. Depends on the offer and the demand.


----------



## Lassy

Bumpidoo.


----------



## tinytaylor

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Skyfall

BUMP!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Uuurg. Someone rated it negatively AGAIN.
Please tell us what is wrong with this thread instead of just rating it badly out of hate.


----------



## tinytaylor

bump


----------



## Jacob4

Are we allowed to make suggestions for prices in order to make this even more accurate?

Of course, this would have to be validated by yourself.


----------



## Lassy

F L a K e said:


> Are we allowed to make suggestions for prices in order to make this even more accurate?
> 
> Of course, this would have to be validated by yourself.



Yes absolutely 
That's why I said at the end of my thread to suggest if my prices are not up to date or accurate ! xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Rated 5 stars~


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## VioletsTown

Buuuuuump


----------



## Lassy

Just an info: I've seen people use my guide as a "rule" kinda way. It is JUST a suggestion for people who don't know how much they should sell or buy collectibles. If people want to sell it higher, they do what they want. Same if they want to buy much more expensively. This thread is purely a reference of the "normal" prices here.


----------



## Naiad

Lassy said:


> Yes absolutely
> That's why I said at the end of my thread to suggest if my prices are not up to date or accurate ! xD



I'm not sure if it's me, but the going rate for bells to TBT (or vice versa) seems to have gone down a bit. There's maybe 1-2 people offering high prices, but they tend to buy TBT very quickly. (As in, they want 200 TBT urgently, pay a high price, and close up shop.)

A while back, I remember there were big players in the conversion of TBT to Bells. They offered 2.5 mill - 5 mill per 100, but it seems that they've all upped and gone > u < (If I'm incorrect, please tell me.)


----------



## Lassy

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I'm not sure if it's me, but the going rate for bells to TBT (or vice versa) seems to have gone down a bit. There's maybe 1-2 people offering high prices, but they tend to buy TBT very quickly. (As in, they want 200 TBT urgently, pay a high price, and close up shop.)
> 
> A while back, I remember there were big players in the conversion of TBT to Bells. They offered 2.5 mill - 5 mill per 100, but it seems that they've all upped and gone > u < (If I'm incorrect, please tell me.)


Yeah I think so too •^•
I haven't seen anyone buying them currently, the last person was buying for like 5 M per 100 tbt, but she closed few days ago. Recently I've seen people sell at 1M per 100tbt and others at 1.5 M per 100 tbt,  so I'll just adjust the rates to 1.5 M per 100 TBT.

Thanks for suggesting!
Tell me if the rate I've put is more accurate


----------



## Naiad

Lassy said:


> Yeah I think so too •^•
> I haven't seen anyone buying them currently, the last person was buying for like 5 M per 100 tbt, but she closed few days ago. Recently I've seen people sell at 1M per 100tbt and others at 1.5 M per 100 tbt,  so I'll just adjust the rates to 1.5 M per 100 TBT.
> 
> Thanks for suggesting!
> Tell me if the rate I've put is more accurate



That seems pretty accurate to me ^^ As far as I've read, Mayor_Mudkip is the only one right is that's currently buying TBT regularly. (As in, has a thread and everything.) I might start my own thread and make the price jump up a little xC It's sad to see TBT have such a high value and then plummet so quickly.


----------



## BiggKitty

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I'm not sure if it's me, but the going rate for bells to TBT (or vice versa) seems to have gone down a bit. There's maybe 1-2 people offering high prices, but they tend to buy TBT very quickly. (As in, they want 200 TBT urgently, pay a high price, and close up shop.)
> 
> A while back, I remember there were big players in the conversion of TBT to Bells. They offered 2.5 mill - 5 mill per 100, but it seems that they've all upped and gone > u < (If I'm incorrect, please tell me.)[/
> 
> A few months ago the exchange rate was in my eyes quite sensible, then members started using TBT bells for buying and selling items other than signatures, collectibles etc. As more members wanted TBT bells the rate started to rise and settled for a while around 800k in game bells for 100 TBT. Then Christmas happened and a new wave of ACNL players emerged and joined the TBT bell marketplace in wanting the currency and the rate started to rise again with players outbidding one another in the rush to get TBT bells.
> 
> There had been a number of longer standing forum members buying TBT bells on a regular basis, myself included, but as the rate was pushed to extreme levels of several million in game bells for just 100 TBT, most of us if not all dropped out and so I believe you are now left with as you say members who only want a few TBT bells for which they will pay extortionate rates and then they close up shop.
> 
> I have my doubts that the exchange rate will ever return to a sensible level unless members start lowering their expectations which my crystal ball says is unlikely to happen.


----------



## Naiad

Just wanted to point out that your quote is broken ono

I've actually only been active since May, so I probably missed when prices were lower. I see what you mean, it would take time for TBT bells to deflate. If we keep deflating (slowly), we should have prices at 1 mill in a few weeks.


----------



## Flop

I think it's horrible to rate this badly, as this is a wonderful guide.  I still don't see it becoming a sticky, but it's very useful to many people.  I rated 5 stars if that makes any difference


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Jacob4

Ah, as a fabulous egg collector (  ),  I've noticed that the regular egg can easily be sold for 1000TBT, as shown in my own shop.

Also, I've noticed that the classic egg is valued slightly lower than that.

I'd say 1250-1750 for the classic easter egg, and 800-1050 for the regular easter egg.


----------



## Lassy

F L a K e said:


> Ah, as a fabulous egg collector (  ),  I've noticed that the regular egg can easily be sold for 1000TBT, as shown in my own shop.
> 
> Also, I've noticed that the classic egg is valued slightly lower than that.
> 
> I'd say 1250-1750 for the classic easter egg, and 800-1050 for the regular easter egg.



I don't think so for the normal egg. I've seen you struggling to sell you eggs even for 1 k, you keep on bumping and you've created several threads to sell them:B And nobody sells the classic easter egg, so of course since the offer is low, the price is going to be higher.

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks for suggesting though!
I'll think over it


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Buuump!  Also, I will add a random thought.  I think over time the peach will go up higher.  There's only 81 in circulation right now.  Unlike the cherry in which the restock was promised weekly, the powers that be only promised restock for 2 days, and since the initial release, there's been like 1 restocked.  It will be interesting to see if it does go up.


----------



## Flop

Skyfall said:


> Buuump!  Also, I will add a random thought.  I think over time the peach will go up higher.  There's only 81 in circulation right now.  Unlike the cherry in which the restock was promised weekly, the powers that be only promised restock for 2 days, and since the initial release, there's been like 1 restocked.  It will be interesting to see if it does go up.



It can only go down.  They will restock them eventually.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Buuump!  Also, I will add a random thought.  I think over time the peach will go up higher.  There's only 81 in circulation right now.  Unlike the cherry in which the restock was promised weekly, the powers that be only promised restock for 2 days, and since the initial release, there's been like 1 restocked.  It will be interesting to see if it does go up.



It'll go up if they don't restock soon. But if they restock, it'll go back down :0
Since they are meant to be rarer than cherries, I'm pretty sure there won't be any restocks soon. Maybe every two weeks? Who knows x)

But yeah, you do point out something exact 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> It can only go down.  They will restock them eventually.



They have been going up recently. When they came out, people bought them for 600ish, now some people are ready to spend 1 k :3
This will go up until there is a restock ~


----------



## BiggKitty

the peaches say restocked periodically which does not sound very encouraging seeing as the cherries never fulfilled their weekly restock promise, there could possibly be a long wait for the peaches to be in the shop and then likely to only be a relatively small number, so prices are bound to rise


----------



## VioletsTown

I think peaches will go up.  The last bell tree direct said they will be stocked "today and tomorrow" and true to their word, they only stocked for 2 days.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm scared what the apple is going to be by this rate.
There has to be an apple cause look at the fruits, right?


----------



## Lassy

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm scared what the apple is going to be by this rate.
> There has to be an apple cause look at the fruits, right?



If you buy immediately after its release, the apple should not be too expensive :9


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lassy said:


> If you buy immediately after its release, the apple should not be too expensive :9


Yeah but most of time collectible are released while I am sleeping lol. Oh well.


----------



## LyraVale

VioletsTown said:


> I think peaches will go up.  The last bell tree direct said they will be stocked "today and tomorrow" and true to their word, they only stocked for 2 days.



There's a TBT Direct? :c No wonder I'm always so out of the loop and miss restocks. Where does one find out this info?


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Looks like the price of bells ---> TBT is rising. I wouldn't change the price yet, but people are definitely starting to offer more for TBT.


----------



## Capella

bump


----------



## Naiad

Looks like bells are definitely on the rise again.


----------



## Sanaki

I'm so glad I got my peach when it was 500 TBT, lol.

But sadly the conversion rates are going up again.. usually 2-2.5m per 100 from what I see.


----------



## Lassy

Okay thanks guys, I've changed the rates 
It is so confusing the way it changes all the time xD
I hope I'll go back down soon >~<


----------



## Sanaki

Lassy said:


> Okay thanks guys, I've changed the rates
> It is so confusing the way it changes all the time xD
> I hope I'll go back down soon >~<



Me too.. I need to buy a ton of TBT to save for the yellow letter


----------



## KerysEliza_

Bump c:


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Doen't Jennifer have a golden egg?


----------



## Lassy

ryan88 said:


> Doen't Jennifer have a golden egg?



Yeah but she'll never sell it, so it isn't worth mentioning it.


----------



## ryan88

Lassy said:


> Yeah but she'll never sell it, so it isn't worth mentioning it.



and no one can buy it because Jennifer left TBT


----------



## Lassy

ryan88 said:


> and no one can buy it because Jennifer left TBT



well no she didn't really leave. She is still coming back from time to time to check out the forum, and she is still continuing her collectible quest. She owns ALL of them. (well 98%)
She just left her function of mod


----------



## KerysEliza_

Bump c:


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## VioletsTown

Buuuuump!


----------



## Naiad

Looks like the rate is going up again UwU Hopefully we don't go to 5 Million


----------



## Lassy

Lafiel said:


> Looks like the rate is going up again UwU Hopefully we don't go to 5 Million



Uuurg. I never see those people buying/selling Dx


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Bumper cars


----------



## ryan88

would anyone make a normal bell to TBT or TBT to bell rate!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bumpity bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Naiad

Bump~


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Naiad

ryan88 said:


> would anyone make a normal bell to TBT or TBT to bell rate!



Not exactly sure what you want.


----------



## Lassy

Lafiel said:


> Not exactly sure what you want.


Yeah I don't get what he is trying to say


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Booop


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump!


----------



## VioletsTown

Boop


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

This is a good guide. Oughta be stickied.


----------



## Skyfall

I like this guide too.  They won't sticky-it, so we just have to keep bumping.


----------



## Lassy

PaperLuigi3 said:


> This is a good guide. Oughta be stickied.


Sadly it won't be :/
That is why we all bump it ^^


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I'd bump, but I consider it equivalent to spaghetti.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sanaki

Waah pink feather so cute.

Saw a thread with TBT selling for as low as 2m today, this could be good news if it continues.


----------



## ryan88

is a rainbow feather a thing on TBT?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

ryan88 said:


> is a rainbow feather a thing on TBT?



Yep. Maybe.


----------



## Aesthetic

ryan88 said:


> is a rainbow feather a thing on TBT?



Yeah, you just can't gift it.


----------



## Sanaki

Just realized there's only 30 pink feathers. I can dream, but that's what I'm saving for


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Good guide, this is.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I see.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Oh yeah?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Yup


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Seventeen cents says my feet smell funny.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

PrayingMantis10 said:


> bump



Liar.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## ryan88

can you put the wierd doll on?


----------



## Aesthetic

ryan88 said:


> can you put the wierd doll on?



no dont


----------



## ryan88

why? because your hiding one? I know flop or you have one!


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

ryan88 said:


> can you put the wierd doll on?



Well I don't know the price of it, it came out in October 2012, and very few people own it because most are inactive. I don't want to give a random price to it. But if I were to, maybe it'd be in 25 k , who knows? I seriously don't know how much it costs.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## ryan88

Lassy said:


> Well I don't know the price of it, it came out in October 2012, and very few people own it because most are inactive. I don't want to give a random price to it. But if I were to, maybe it'd be in 25 k , who knows? I seriously don't know how much it costs.


i think only one active member has it! But he won't sell it!


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Who is it? Batman?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Bump


----------



## Lassy

ryan88 said:


> i think only one active member has it! But he won't sell it!



The only people I know who own one are Bigkitty, prayingmantis, Netflix, and some mods.
So no need to state it on the guide as we don't know the retail price.


----------



## ryan88

what about the dark candy? The cursed one? I know that's worth 0 TBT!


----------



## Aesthetic

ryan88 said:


> what about the dark candy? The cursed one? I know that's worth 0 TBT!



not giftable
stay in your lane


----------



## ryan88

Netflix said:


> not giftable
> stay in your lane



it's not? Isn't it supposed to curse you and you have to gift it?


----------



## ryan88

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

ryan88 said:


> what about the dark candy? The cursed one? I know that's worth 0 TBT!



there is one dark candy still out there, but it is no longer able to be gifted, it was supposed to be retrieved after the Halloween event but the admins forgot to reclaim it, so they made it non giftable instead.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Curious: Who has the Golden Egg?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Curious: Who has the Golden Egg?



Batman.


----------



## Mercedes

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Curious: Who has the Golden Egg?



Jennifer... I think.


----------



## Lassy

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Curious: Who has the Golden Egg?



Jennifer, she got it from Tom <:


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Zoing!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

PrayingMantis10 said:


> bump



You and I are like, the only people bumping this thread. C'mon people!


----------



## Skyfall

No, I bump it!  When I see it on page 2, because I don't want it falling off of page 1.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

We gotta start a group to keep this thread alive.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

That works too.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## VioletsTown

Bump!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PaperLuigi3

PrayingMantis10 said:


> bloop


So I've heard.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

boooop.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## K a y K a y

Bump bump bummppp!! ^.^


----------



## VioletsTown

Bump


----------



## Witch

Lassy said:


> Well I don't know the price of it, it came out in October 2012, and very few people own it because most are inactive. I don't want to give a random price to it. But if I were to, maybe it'd be in 25 k , who knows? I seriously don't know how much it costs.



Maybe if the latest users who have it, tell us what we have paid or how much they have sold, we could get an idea of ​​its value


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Shirley Temple is both a drink and a person.


----------



## VioletsTown

Lassy, could i ask you add the july stone to your pictures?  I really enjoy looking at the stones together and thinking about which i should get in the future, ha, ha.


----------



## Lassy

VioletsTown said:


> Lassy, could i ask you add the july stone to your pictures?  I really enjoy looking at the stones together and thinking about which i should get in the future, ha, ha.



Added! Thanks for reminding me  
I completely forgot x_x


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Booooom


----------



## ryan88

bam!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## VioletsTown

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Silversea

September-December birthstones were 199 TBT in the shop.


----------



## Lassy

Silversea said:


> September-December birthstones were 199 TBT in the shop.


Really? I don't remember it being at that price ?^?


----------



## Aesthetic

Lassy said:


> It may go to 5 k for birthstones such as the September ones. They are more pricey because they were available 7 months ago



7 months ago


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Only 7 months ago? That doesn't sound like it'd be very rare.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!  

Also, might I suggest you write something in the birthstone section about how these will repeat?  So, for example, the September stone was valuable, but since September is coming up in a few months, they will be less so.  You just have to wait a couple of months and you will get your shot at it.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Buump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Once upon a time, Will Smith got old. So he sent Jaden Smith to Philly to learn what life is like on the streets. Then Fresh Prince 2 was created and aliens came to Earth and the polar bears have plenty of ice caps to live on forever. The end.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Sanaki

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Once upon a time, Will Smith got old. So he sent Jaden Smith to Philly to learn what life is like on the streets. Then Fresh Prince 2 was created and aliens came to Earth and the polar bears have plenty of ice caps to live on forever. The end.



why do you do this lol


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Caius

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Once upon a time, Will Smith got old. So he sent Jaden Smith to Philly to learn what life is like on the streets. Then Fresh Prince 2 was created and aliens came to Earth and the polar bears have plenty of ice caps to live on forever. The end.



Do not spam. This is a warning.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Libra

Things that go bump in the night.


----------



## Jack1605

White feather is most expensive now? yellow collectible ruined from restocks..


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Mercedes

Boop


----------



## ryan88

i still have to ask about the rainbow fether? Is it giftable?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ryan88 said:


> i still have to ask about the rainbow fether? Is it giftable?



No it is not ( the rainbow feather)


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

BUMP


----------



## K a y K a y

Buuuuump ^.^​


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

lynn105 said:


> omg this is really helpful :O hopes and dreams crushed tho I'm so poor on TBT bells now </3 LOL



Hey it's Squid Girl! ^~^


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## ryan88

bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

There you went, all the way down on page 3...... bumpy!!!!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## tsantsa

When do you think the july birthstone be worth big bells?


----------



## f11

E m m a said:


> When do you think the july birthstone be worth big bells?


January. I think six months after any birthstone has been released is good.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## K a y K a y

Bump!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## ryan88

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

About to slip off first page... So bumpy!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Yui Z

I remember winning a pinwheel at the TBT fair, but I didn't realize it would be worth 15k TBT. I ended up giving it away to someone who wanted one, but I regretted it afterwards. 

This is a helpful guide, thanks.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I'm surprised this is still up.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

boop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Zulehan

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Who is the person that got the golden egg? I forgot their username


----------



## Skyfall

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Who is the person that got the golden egg? I forgot their username



Tom got it.  Then gave it to Jennifer.


----------



## SupColleen

i have a question:
when are any of the collectables restocked? :3
I always see the same ones sold out :C


----------



## Lassy

SupColleen said:


> i have a question:
> when are any of the collectables restocked? :3
> I always see the same ones sold out :C


It really is random. It depends on the mood of the admins. If they feel like it now, they will restock. Restocks usually are like once every 5 months from what I've seen. The last restock was in the 9th of June. So I guess we won't have restock soon


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## SupColleen

Lassy said:


> It really is random. It depends on the mood of the admins. If they feel like it now, they will restock. Restocks usually are like once every 5 months from what I've seen. The last restock was in the 9th of June. So I guess we won't have restock soon


oh wow, that sucks D: 
but thanks!


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Pokeballs only come out when a new Pokemon game is released, yes?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Geez a loo guys, y'all are letting it get off the front page!


----------



## Lassy

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Pokeballs only come out when a new Pokemon game is released, yes?



Yup.
I guess we'll have them again in October/November


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Bumpledy-bump-a-dump?


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## VioletsTown

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lolitia

This is really useful. Thank you for creating this. ~ ❀


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Mayaa

Bump, because this should be on the first page. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump~


----------



## Zulehan

Bump.

Wonder if this can become a 'pinned' topic one day.


----------



## Lassy

Zulehan said:


> Bump.
> 
> Wonder if this can become a 'pinned' topic one day.



Nah mods already stated their reasons why this will never be pinned.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## _Moonblast_

Le bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

*didn't know about this guide until yesterday*

So...BUMPING <3 <3


----------



## _Moonblast_

Bump!


----------



## Sumemr

bump :')


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## _Moonblast_

Can I ask a question?  or I'll just pm you I guess might not be the thread to discuss about~


----------



## Lassy

_Moonblast_ said:


> Can I ask a question?  or I'll just pm you I guess might not be the thread to discuss about~


You can ask here


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

boop


----------



## PaperLuigi3

SPEED BUMP

Ouch. My head just hit the car ceiling.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Should the cherry price be lowered? It was just restocked


----------



## Lassy

ryan88 said:


> Should the cherry price be lowered? It was just restocked



Updated


----------



## Gracelia

bump~~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump

There was a Peach Restock (of 9) so it's up to 90 peaches circulating now.


----------



## Lassy

Lafiel said:


> Bump
> 
> There was a Peach Restock (of 9) so it's up to 90 peaches circulating now.



Yeah, but I don't think such a small amount of new peaches will change the retail price


----------



## Naiad

Lassy said:


> Yeah, but I don't think such a small amount of new peaches will change the retail price



Oh, I knew that x3 I just wanted to point it out in case any semi-stalkers if the Collectible shop were confused in the sudden jump in how many were sold.  I'm also only sure because I'm the dork that bought 8 of them so I could have an army ; o ;


----------



## Danielkang2

What about the rainbow feather?


----------



## Capella

Danielkang2 said:


> What about the rainbow feather?



You can't gift the rainbow feather


----------



## Danielkang2

Oh ok that makes sense.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## xanisha

What a interesting thread! I had no idea my chocolate cake was worth that much ^.^


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sumemr

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G​


----------



## RiceBunny

Bump~ for an awesome guide.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump ~


----------



## Sholee

Are April and March birthstones still only selling for 299 tbt? Seeing as we're in August now, i would think they're worth more now? Where as september is around the corner, so i would think the price of a september birthstone dropped down from 6k.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## ryan88

There were 9 peaches just restocked a few days ago.


----------



## Cam1

Request Sticky pls


----------



## ryan88

PokeCam420 said:


> Request Sticky pls



It can't be stickyed


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump.  I feel like the exchange rates keep on climbing >_>


----------



## Danielkang2

you should update the cake price to 2500 tbt.


----------



## Sanaki

Lafiel said:


> Bump.  I feel like the exchange rates keep on climbing >_>



Because money is becoming so much easier to come by and is worth less. >_>


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Danielkang2

Isn't chocolate cake going for 2.5k and up?


----------



## Naiad

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy!  FYI, the last stone, Peridot, just got stocked.    Please add pic to your front page next time you are on... I love looking at them together, lol.


----------



## Naiad

Ok:

So - 

ど - 40 Restock
 う - 40 Restock
森 - 40 Restock
の - 1 Restock

 C h e r r y - 9 Restock

Peridot is now in the shop 

Hopefully this is all correct ; a ;


----------



## f11

uhh actually the cake isn't unlimited it just a large stock available.


----------



## Lassy

Lafiel said:


> Ok:
> 
> So -
> 
> ど - 40 Restock
> う - 40 Restock
> 森 - 40 Restock
> の - 1 Restock
> 
> C h e r r y - 9 Restock
> 
> Peridot is now in the shop
> 
> Hopefully this is all correct ; a ;



Thank you for the info 
Just updated, but I'm guessing that after a while, the prices will go up again 
But I can't really howdy it since I need to see what they sell for currently, but they are definitely cheaper thn before!

Oh and congrats on hoarding all those collectibles, you'll be able to build a small fortune out if it ;D


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Lassy said:


> —



I still can't believe I bought so many ;v; I was only going to buy one of each, but I panic whenever I see the shop restocked ^^;
I have a really big hoarding problem o_e


----------



## Lassy

Lafiel said:


> I still can't believe I bought so many ;v; I was only going to buy one of each, but I panic whenever I see the shop restocked ^^;
> I have a really big hoarding problem o_e



You were lucky 
Usually when there are official restocks, it's really hard to grab more than let's say 5 Japanese collectibles


----------



## Flop

Wait, did she grab them ALL?  0_O


----------



## Naiad

Flop said:


> Wait, did she grab them ALL?  0_O



Pshhhhh naw flop
I'm a good hoarder, but I'm not _that_ good


----------



## Flop

Ahaha I just saw the Peridot thread. XD


----------



## Naiad

Flop said:


> Ahaha I just saw the Peridot thread. XD



Minties is lord of the pink letters I srsly just can't win against that


----------



## ryan88

I hate when they restock while I'm sleeping


----------



## Starmanfan

ryan88 said:


> I hate when they restock while I'm sleeping



Me too. I wish I was there to at least snatch one.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Toot

Lol this i great. Should be stickied imo. ;3


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G <3​


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## f11

2 peaches were restocked.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Bump, Can someone tell me when the best time to sell a july birthstone


----------



## f11

J o s h said:


> Bump, Can someone tell me when the best time to sell a july birthstone


december - January


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G 

n__n​


----------



## Toot

Bump.


----------



## Naiad

bump <3


----------



## Lassy

Bump ~


----------



## Toot

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## f11

Bump.


----------



## spamurai

Lafiel said:


> I still can't believe I bought so many ;v; I was only going to buy one of each, but I panic whenever I see the shop restocked ^^;
> I have a really big hoarding problem o_e





Flop said:


> Wait, did she grab them ALL?  0_O



Firstly, what's with all the bumping? lol.
Just report the thread, and ask it to be sticky'd.

Secondly, being in the UK I miss every restock 
I think collectibles should be limited to 1 per person. Especially the rarer ones. Like Peaches 
I was lucky getting the ones I have got; I even missed both Pok?ball stocks, luckily there are a few generous members on this forum lol.


----------



## Maruchan

spamurai said:


> Firstly, what's with all the bumping? lol.
> Just report the thread, and ask it to be sticky'd.



I think Lassy did tried to get it stickied:



Lassy said:


> I have PMed kaiaa but she didn't even answered me and + I reported for it to be stickied :/
> The mods don't even provide us an answer why it can't be stickied, I'd rather have a reason rather to be ignored.





Lassy said:


> Nah mods already stated their reasons why this will never be pinned.



^__^


----------



## Lassy

Maruchan said:


> I think Lassy did tried to get it stickied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^


Thanks for answering for me x)

If it were to be stickied, the mod would have done it ageeeees ago. Several members requested it to be stickied, and one of the mods replied in their "ask the ask" that if it were to stickied, people would think this is an obligatory price to sell, and it is the choice of the seller/buyer to buy/sell at the price they want.


----------



## VioletsTown

Bump


----------



## Naiad

bump


----------



## Naiad

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Gracelia

b u m p !


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## ryan88

the chocolate cake and party popper are in high demand


----------



## Danielkang2

yeah choco cake is going for 2.5k party popper is same price in guide.


----------



## Lassy

ryan88 said:


> the chocolate cake and party popper are in high demand



Updated


----------



## Danielkang2

green candy is only going for about 2k


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Boop


----------



## Danielkang2

Why is blue Candy only 4.5k? It's going for 5.5k.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> Why is blue Candy only 4.5k? It's going for 5.5k.



I actually typed a mistake when I was on my phone. I just saw the mistake now :B
5.5 k is a bit high for what they usually sell for here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway you got yours for 4.5 k

- - - Post Merge - - -

I put the price according to what I see


----------



## Danielkang2

Really? I thought they go for 5.5k.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> Really? I thought they go for 5.5k.



I didn't see anyone sell/buy for that price :<

It was just a typing mistake I did lol


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy, I am going to respectfully ask that you consider raising the prices of some of the Japanese letters back up to prior prices.  

I thought with the recent restocks that the market would be flooded with some (and therefore the prices will go down).  But so far, there's no flood (all the buyers are holding them).  Anyways, something to consider and ponder.


----------



## Starmanfan

Lassy said:


> I didn't see anyone sell/buy for that price :<
> 
> It was just a typing mistake I did lol



I bought it off of him for 5.5K (technically pink letter +4907TBT) lol


----------



## kassie

I think 4.5k is a fair price for the blue candy.


----------



## Skyfall

Starmanfan said:


> I bought it off of him for 5.5K (technically pink letter +4907TBT) lol



Ouch!  If it makes you feel any better, I think the candies will always go up since they are never restocked.  Anyways, I'm glad you finally got your blue candy, you've been looking for it for so long!


----------



## Starmanfan

Skyfall said:


> Ouch!  If it makes you feel any better, I think the candies will always go up since they are never restocked.  Anyways, I'm glad you finally got your blue candy, you've been looking for it for so long!



ty. this is one small victory for the starmanfan, I'm going next for all easter eggs, (besides the golden egg) and the weird doll. Now I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Sholee

serenderpity said:


> I think 4.5k is a fair price for the blue candy.



it won't even be 4.5k once October (halloween) comes along and blue candies are in stock in the shop again. 

However, i think the birthstone prices should be adjusted, the 6k september birthstone was only sold because the buyer didn't know that TBT is doing another year of birthstones. I don't think i've seen birthstones gone for more than 3000tbt recently, even birthstones that are 6 months old.


----------



## kassie

Sholee said:


> it won't even be 4.5k once October (halloween) comes along and blue candies are in stock in the shop again.
> 
> However, i think the birthstone prices should be adjusted, the 6k september birthstone was only sold because the buyer didn't know that TBT is doing another year of birthstones. I don't think i've seen birthstones gone for more than 3000tbt recently, even birthstones that are 6 months old.



Yeah. I think I'll wait until then to get the blue candy. Last one I need ><


----------



## Skyfall

Wait... candies are coming back in stock?!?


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Wait... candies are coming back in stock?!?



yes.... they come back during halloween when TBT does a halloween event but all the candies were purchasable via shop. The blue just had less in stock however last year they gave the times of when they restocked the shop with them so it wasn't THAT hard to get. 

It just seems RARE because most of the users who have the blue candies from october are inactive now.



*they also restocked letters and choco cake during the event


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Skyfall said:


> Wait... candies are coming back in stock?!?


Haha, your not the only one that didn't know this....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you Sholee.


----------



## Naiad

Bump

(I'll be sure to buy ca bunch of candies this year xC I don't know why, but I think the candy is really cute uwu)


----------



## spamurai

I don't think they'll ever restock the letters though... which sucks  or peaches lol.

The apple must be up soon though... it's been a while since we had a new fruit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> Lassy, I am going to respectfully ask that you consider raising the prices of some of the Japanese letters back up to prior prices.
> 
> I thought with the recent restocks that the market would be flooded with some (and therefore the prices will go down).  But so far, there's no flood (all the buyers are holding them).  Anyways, something to consider and ponder.



This is just a random guide. It's not gospel, nor should be treated as an accurate valuation for collectibles.
It's just wait a few people think...

Make offers or sell at the prices you think a collectible is worth.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> yes.... they come back during halloween when TBT does a halloween event but all the candies were purchasable via shop. The blue just had less in stock however last year they gave the times of when they restocked the shop with them so it wasn't THAT hard to get.
> 
> It just seems RARE because most of the users who have the blue candies from october are inactive now.
> 
> 
> 
> *they also restocked letters and choco cake during the event



Same goes to the pokeball. A new Pokemon game = pokeball collectibles
I am guessing around October we are going to have the chance to get some 

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> I don't think they'll ever restock the letters though... which sucks  or peaches lol.
> 
> The apple must be up soon though... it's been a while since we had a new fruit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a random guide. It's not gospel, nor should be treated as an accurate valuation for collectibles.
> It's just wait a few people think...
> 
> Make offers or sell at the prices you think a collectible is worth.



Exactly, this is why it isn't stickied. It isn't something to take to heart, it is just a SUGGESTION. I just put the prices that I see.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Boop


----------



## f11

spamurai said:


> I don't think they'll ever restock the letters though... which sucks  or peaches lol.
> 
> The apple must be up soon though... it's been a while since we had a new fruit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a random guide. It's not gospel, nor should be treated as an accurate valuation for collectibles.
> It's just wait a few people think...
> 
> Make offers or sell at the prices you think a collectible is worth.


The peach just came out in June tho. Uhh yah October and November will be great time for collectibles.


----------



## spamurai

C r y s t a l said:


> The peach just came out in June tho. Uhh yah October and November will be great time for collectibles.



Oh did it? 0_o
I thought it was earlier than that.
Maybe it's because I was away from the site for a little while >.<


----------



## Starmanfan

> *
> JAPANESE LETTERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ど - price in the shop : 39 Bells - retail price : 200-300 TBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> う - price in the shop : 89 Bells - retail price : ~ 1 k TBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ぶ - price in the shop : 89 Bells - retail price : ~ 2.5 kTBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> つ - price in the shop: 149 Bells - retail price: ~ 5 kTBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> の - price in the shop: 189 Bells - retail price: 16 - 20 k TBT
> 
> 
> 
> * 森 - price in the shop: 49 Bells - retail price: ~ 1.3 TBT*


IT'S 1.3 TBT?!?!! O.O jk


----------



## spamurai

Starmanfan said:


> IT'S 1.3 TBT?!?!! O.O jk



Woah... that's cheap xD


----------



## Starmanfan

spamurai said:


> Woah... that's cheap xD



I wish it was that cheap XD I wish the yellow was cheap too.


----------



## spamurai

Starmanfan said:


> I wish it was that cheap XD I wish the yellow was cheap too.



I don't think we'll ever get the yellow one 0_o


----------



## Zulehan

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Starmanfan said:


> IT'S 1.3 TBT?!?!! O.O jk



Ooops >_<
I added the .3 and it erased the k ;-;
Thanks for telling me xD


----------



## Flop

Hey,  I've been seeing the Blue Candy go upwards of at least 5k lately.


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> Hey,  I've been seeing the Blue Candy go upwards of at least 5k lately.



Updated, thanks!


----------



## Bellxis

I sold my red feather for about 500.. ; w ; whyyyyyy me


----------



## Lassy

Bellxis said:


> I sold my red feather for about 500.. ; w ; whyyyyyy me



Today? O_O


----------



## Caius

Man, y'all begged for a sticky a while back.


----------



## Skyfall

Fyi, i asked and it seems no guarantee that candies or pokeball will come back this year.


----------



## spamurai

Skyfall said:


> Fyi, i asked and it seems no guarantee that candies or pokeball will come back this year.



Well X/Y we're the first Pok?mon games on a new console, so AS/OR may not be celebrated too much on this forum like last time. Especially with a pok?ball...

I reckon they could do something like an '*A*' logo on a blue/purple background and a '*Ω*' logo on an orange/red background though. That would be cool.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Lassy

ZR388 said:


> Man, y'all begged for a sticky a while back.



Heeee. And we aren't going to stop bumping :9

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> Fyi, i asked and it seems no guarantee that candies or pokeball will come back this year.



Okay thanks for the info 
That&/ too bad though >_<


----------



## Skyfall

Yeah, right?  I was very hopeful.  Sounds like they have not ruled it out, but its not for sure that candies or pokeball will come back in the fall.  I guess i just need to save up the tbt bells!


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Yeah, right?  I was very hopeful.  Sounds like they have not ruled it out, but its not for sure that candies or pokeball will come back in the fall.  I guess i just need to save up the tbt bells!



Well nothing is definite right ^_^


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bummmmp


----------



## f11

bump


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

How much is the February birthstone worth?


----------



## Lassy

Mayorofarcadia said:


> How much is the February birthstone worth?



I'd say around 800-900 tbt :9


----------



## f11

SHop  REstoCk!!111!!1 


jk...bump..im sorry


----------



## Lassy

C r y s t a l said:


> SHop  REstoCk!!111!!1
> 
> 
> jk...bump..im sorry


What? There was one today? Oo


----------



## Naiad

Lassy said:


> What? There was one today? Oo



that white text tho


----------



## Lassy

Lafiel said:


> that white text tho


Haha I didn't see it xD


----------



## Danielkang2

LOL


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Lassy said:


> I'd say around 800-900 tbt :9



Thank you n.n


----------



## SharJoY

I am new to the collectibles....I have not see a lot of the collectibles in the shop, i.e. feathers, candies, eggs, are these items that were offered before my time?  Is there another shop I have not discovered yet?


----------



## Lassy

mysticoma said:


> I am new to the collectibles....I have not see a lot of the collectibles in the shop, i.e. feathers, candies, eggs, are these items that were offered before my time?  Is there another shop I have not discovered yet?



Those were available during special events such as Easter for the eggs


----------



## Lassy

Bumpppp


----------



## SharJoY

Lassy said:


> Those were available during special events such as Easter for the eggs



Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Shirohibiki

thanking you again for all your hard work, lassie! and a free bump for you <3


----------



## Lassy

Boooop


----------



## Lassy

B u m p


----------



## Lio Fotia

Free Bump :3​


----------



## Lassy

B U m p


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

B u m p


----------



## Hyperpesta

Why do i have to live in the uk  I Miss every shop restock, and id never have the bells to buy them in auctions.


----------



## spamurai

J o s h said:


> Why do i have to live in the uk  I Miss every shop restock, and id never have the bells to buy them in auctions.



Ditto :/


----------



## Lassy

J o s h said:


> Why do i have to live in the uk  I Miss every shop restock, and id never have the bells to buy them in auctions.



I live in France, and I do catch the Restocks. (France is only 1 hours ahead of UK). You just got here a month ago, the Restocks usually occur like once every 3-4 months, it really depends.


----------



## Maruchan

M O R N I N G 

B U M P​


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## _Moonblast_

Bump! C:


----------



## LilD

Up


----------



## Lassy

Bump ~


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump ~


----------



## Sholee

back to the first page it goes!


----------



## Capella

bloop


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Witch

Currently, I think the price of chocolate cake does not correspond. I think his price is 3 k - 3.5 k, but is my review


----------



## Lassy

Witch said:


> Currently, I think the price of chocolate cake does not correspond. I think his price is 3 k - 3.5 k, but is my review



Correct  i saw the price has gone up to 3k but I've never seen it sold for 3.5k, so I'll just put around 3k 
Thx and updated!


----------



## Skyfall

Fyi, popper just got sold at 2000.  I had seen them go around 1,700 but i guess its gone up.  . 

Edit: and sigh... I am getting pm offers of 2,500.  Darn it!  On well, 2,000 is still a good price and I will honor it, but sometimes you jump too early.  . I always forget people are in different time zones, lol.  I dont know if you count offers and not actual sales, but just thought I would let you know so you have all the data points.  

Additional fyi, i was getting offers of 3,500 for choco cake but i followed through with the 3,000 sale because, well, the process had started and i dont believe in backing out just because you get a better offer by pm.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Fyi, popper just got sold at 2000.  I had seen them go around 1,700 but i guess its gone up.  .
> 
> Edit: and sigh... I am getting pm offers of 2,500.  Darn it!  On well, 2,000 is still a good price and I will honor it, but sometimes you jump too early.  . I always forget people are in different time zones, lol.  I dont know if you count offers and not actual sales, but just thought I would let you know so you have all the data points.
> 
> Additional fyi, i was getting offers of 3,500 for choco cake but i followed through with the 3,000 sale because, well, the process had started and i dont believe in backing out just because you get a better offer by pm.



Oh ok, I didn't see the offers in the market, but yeah, I take into account the offers, but yeah, chocolate cakes are really going up since nobody is selling them :<
And they are really popular too xD


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Flop

How many pinwheels were distributed at the Fair?  I feel like it should be worth more than 20k. 0_o


----------



## BiggKitty

Flop said:


> How many pinwheels were distributed at the Fair?  I feel like it should be worth more than 20k. 0_o



About 30 were sent out and all the mods were given one too


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

b u m p


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Delphine

Wow. I'll never be able to buy the Pokeball ;_;
Very useful guide! Good job


----------



## Naiad

Bump ^w^


----------



## Zulehan

Bump.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2

People are selling feathers for 100 tbt each 0.o !!!! This is madness


----------



## Skyfall

Danielkang2 said:


> People are selling feathers for 100 tbt each 0.o !!!! This is madness



I know, i was actually on and missed getting feathers on both threads by mere seconds.  I was hitting my forehead on my desk so hard...


----------



## kassie

Who was selling them for 100tbt each? o:


----------



## Danielkang2

IT'S CRAZY


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Danielkang2 said:


> People are selling feathers for 100 tbt each 0.o !!!! This is madness



*75 tbt actually

- - - Post Merge - - -



serenderpity said:


> Who was selling them for 100tbt each? o:



BellGreen


----------



## Danielkang2

BellGreen and Blue Leaf


----------



## Skyfall

serenderpity said:


> Who was selling them for 100tbt each? o:



It was 2 different posters.  It was madness.  Then Flop let go of a bunch of feathers, but at real market prices.  That was madness too because the big hitters came out.  But its all fun.  .  Makes stalking the market exciting, I guess.


----------



## Danielkang2

Yeah... but that's like the ONE day I was not online. Just like the restock..


----------



## kassie

Skyfall said:


> It was 2 different posters.  It was madness.  Then Flop let go of a bunch of feathers, but at real market prices.  That was madness too because the big hitters came out.  But its all fun.  .  Makes stalking the market exciting, I guess.



Sounds fun. I can't believe I missed it . w.


----------



## Keen

Looks like Im sitting on a pile of bells if I spot somebody buying haha


----------



## Skyfall

River said:


> Looks like Im sitting on a pile of bells if I spot somebody buying haha



Yes, yes you are... An auction or sale of the pinwheel would set the market on fire!


----------



## Lassy

Wow, some people just really don"5 care about the tbt, if I were to sell for that cheap, I'd rather sell to those who really want them. Some people just want them so they can sell them for profit :/



River said:


> Looks like Im sitting on a pile of bells if I spot somebody buying haha


Haha, you are definitely!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Yeah... but that's like the ONE day I was not online. Just like the restock..



Oh so that you could resell the feather afterwards?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> Oh so that you could resell the feather afterwards?



LOL

But yeah, I don't know why everyone thinks the price went down because some people sold feathers for cheap when they knew well that they were worth more.


----------



## Sholee

people going crazy over pixels... now if only you could display more than 10.


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> LOL
> 
> But yeah, I don't know why everyone thinks the price went down because some people sold feathers for cheap when they knew well that they were worth more.


Yeah, some people sold them for cheap because they obviously didn't care about those pixels. Not all feather owners are like that.
And people are giving as an excuse that the price is 100 tbt since some people sold at that price, but hey, not a lot of people are willing to sell those feathers as such a low price when there are so few of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> people going crazy over pixels... now if only you could display more than 10.



That'd be nice, an extra row would be nice if we want to display all the birthstones *^*


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Jacob4

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## _Moonblast_

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

B??eeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Witch

Lassy said:


> B??eeeeeeeeeeeh



lol? Free bump! 

What madness with feathers, light also seems crazy to be sold for 20 and 30 k  They are nice, they are rare. But I have come to the conclusion that I prefer chocolate cakes  And I think this is the real reason that this is not a posit. Each person values ​​their colectibles differently, depending on what you like .... I guess.


----------



## Lassy

Witch said:


> lol? Free bump!
> 
> What madness with feathers, light also seems crazy to be sold for 20 and 30 k  They are nice, they are rare. But I have come to the conclusion that I prefer chocolate cakes  And I think this is the real reason that this is not a posit. Each person values ​​their colectibles differently, depending on what you like .... I guess.


I was doing the sound of a sheep :9
Haha, yeah I guess it comes to what people like, but people prefer rare stuff right? Like people'd rather get a diamond ring than a cheap ring x) even if those collectibles are just pixels x)


----------



## toastia

Thanks fod this!


----------



## Sholee

this guide is super useful especially for people coming back from a hiatus!


----------



## f11

Would a yellow letter for a white feather be a fair trade?


----------



## Sholee

C r y s t a l said:


> Would a yellow letter for a white feather be a fair trade?



i dont think so? I think there were only 20 or so white feathers, it's definitely more rare than the yellow letter.


----------



## Lassy

C r y s t a l said:


> Would a yellow letter for a white feather be a fair trade?



Nooooo. There are 26 white feathers and 38 yellow feathers. White ones are much rarer.


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> Nooooo. There are 26 white feathers and 38 yellow feathers. White ones are much rarer.



She said letter, not feather. But yeah, it's not worth anything near the white feather


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> She said letter, not feather. But yeah, it's not worth anything near the white feather



Ah oops xD well there are 35 yellow letter, very close number to the yellow feathers though x)


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> Ah oops xD well there are 35 yellow letter, very close number to the yellow feathers though x)



If that's the case, why is the yellow feather worth 8k less?  D:


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> If that's the case, why is the yellow feather worth 8k less?  D:



I guess it's because since the letters are stocked like once every 3 months, people get the chance to start their letter collections and want to finish it off. Since for many people the dark blue and yellow letter are the last pieces to their puzzles, they are quite demanded. Whilst the common feather isn't as much since recent members never even achieved one, so they don't feel like they have to complete their collections.


----------



## Witch

You can always complete a collection of letters, because everyone has access to them. 
You can never complete a collection of feathers, because feather rainbow can not give.
If you did not play at the time and did not get it, your collection will always be incomplete (as it is not guaranteed that again). You really have to consider whether it's worth spending so much for an incomplete collection.
Sure, it's just my opinion.


----------



## Sholee

Witch said:


> You can always complete a collection of letters, because everyone has access to them.
> You can never complete a collection of feathers, because feather rainbow can not give.
> If you did not play at the time and did not get it, your collection will always be incomplete (as it is not guaranteed that again). You really have to consider whether it's worth spending so much for an incomplete collection.
> Sure, it's just my opinion.



hence why i'm just sticking to my letters. It'd be such a headache trying to get a complete set of feathers and i feel like i would totally punch myself in the face if i spend all my tbt just for 1-3 feathers and then it turns out the feather event comes back.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> hence why i'm just sticking to my letters. It'd be such a headache trying to get a complete set of feathers and i feel like i would totally punch myself in the face if i spend all my tbt just for 1-3 feathers and then it turns out the feather event comes back.


Yeah, they might come back in December since they were so successful 
And yeah, unless you won in the top three of a the contest, you can't complete the feather set. And the people who want those feathers aren't the one who are interested in collectibles. I had it complete (I was the only one who had a complete set) but I sold 2 for a really good offer two months ago. Anyway, they are just pixels at the end and nobody could see them since newer collectibles were pulled up under my avatar.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpy


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## f11

I smell a shop restock coming.


----------



## Lassy

C r y s t a l said:


> I smell a shop restock coming.



Maybe for the ice cream collectible in a week =^~^=


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Boop


----------



## Delphine

Bump ~


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Delphine

Bump ~


----------



## Gracelia

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Congratulations Lassy! Does anyone have any idea how many TBT  pokeballs were sold ?  JUst a guess would be great..


----------



## Witch

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Congratulations Lassy! Does anyone have any idea how many TBT  pokeballs were sold ?  JUst a guess would be great..



I too was wondering the same thing.

Just sold a chocolate cake by 4k and I paid it. Of course, I will not tell you to update the price in your guide, but can you put a note saying that I'm obsessed with chocolate cakes... hahaha...


----------



## Sholee

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Congratulations Lassy! Does anyone have any idea how many TBT  pokeballs were sold ?  JUst a guess would be great..



I'm pretty sure at least 100, i remember seeing that number when i purchased one when they stocked it


----------



## Lassy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Congratulations Lassy! Does anyone have any idea how many TBT  pokeballs were sold ?  JUst a guess would be great..



Congratulations for what?  
Around 70? I know that they were available everyday for a week and each day they would be 10 pokeball released at a specific time.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> Congratulations for what?
> Around 70? I know that they were available everyday for a week and each day they would be 10 pokeball released at a specific time.



lol. Oh boy! That will be a disaster


----------



## Sholee

It was a total of 175 pokeballs sold

25 pokeballs restocked everyday for 1 week.

Thread is here:http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?103303-Pok%E9mon-Week-on-The-Bell-Tree!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sholee said:


> It was a total of 175 pokeballs sold
> 
> 25 pokeballs restocked everyday for 1 week.
> 
> Thread is here:http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?103303-Pok%E9mon-Week-on-The-Bell-Tree!




 Thank you! lol Restocks were at 3 a.m. my time and they were complaining that Jake resold them for 500tbt .lmao


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

This guide is really helpful. Next time I sell a collectible I will know what price to sell it for


----------



## Sholee

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you! lol Restocks were at 3 a.m. my time and they were complaining that Jake resold them for 500tbt .lmao



lols well 500 tbt at the time was alot considering it was only sold for 74 tbt in the shop. Jake was notorious for hoarding all the collectibles during restocks and then selling them for much higher. If only he knew how much pokeballs were worth now.


----------



## Maruchan

...and time for an afternoon B U M P !!​


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> lols well 500 tbt at the time was alot considering it was only sold for 74 tbt in the shop. Jake was notorious for hoarding all the collectibles during restocks and then selling them for much higher. If only he knew how much pokeballs were worth now.



Yeah it was a lot for some people, but 2 weeks later prices went up to 1 k, I sold my extra one at that time >: I should have onto it a bit longer >_<


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Free bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> Yeah it was a lot for some people, but 2 weeks later prices went up to 1 k, I sold my extra one at that time >: I should have onto it a bit longer >_<



back then having 5,000 tbt was like being a billionaire


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> back then having 5,000 tbt was like being a billionaire



Haha yeah but rates were 100 k per 100 TBT, so it wasn't too hard to become rich in TBT, it's just nobody really cared about TBT as much as we do now. People weren't yet selling games etc.


----------



## Lassy

B u m p


----------



## BiggKitty

But the collectible market is in a pretty sorry state at the moment, the prices have risen to heights where few members can afford them any longer, with more pokeballs due out November, more candies come Halloween, and if feathers are used again this coming winter, there could be a collapse in the market, so would be profiteers could be sorry they have been hoarding.


----------



## Lassy

BiggKitty said:


> But the collectible market is in a pretty sorry state at the moment, the prices have risen to heights where few members can afford them any longer, with more pokeballs due out November, more candies come Halloween, and if feathers are used again this coming winter, there could be a collapse in the market, so would be profiteers could be sorry they have been hoarding.



Yeah, I think the prices are going to drop. Not a lot people have a lot of TBT bells, and I thin people are not as hyped up on collectibles as they used to. The prices are going to drop of course a lot if the collectibles get re-released again.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I thought the prices would really drop with all the house rereleases but they didn't... but the rate of 4.5 million AC bells for 100tbt has driven a lot of would be collectors  to give up.  I know I'm waiting for an official store restock (  I always miss the surprise ones). It's the only way I can afford to buy collectibles.


----------



## Lassy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I thought the prices would really drop with all the house rereleases but they didn't... but the rate of 4.5 million AC bells for 100tbt has driven a lot of would be collectors  to give up.  I know I'm waiting for an official store restock (  I always miss the surprise ones). It's the only way I can afford to buy collectibles.



I think they are dropping... a lot. I see people selling pin letters, for 1k, with no response. 
But yes, the high rates really doesn't help, people can't afford it. Some people just buy TBTs just so they can pay like nintendo coins, they aren't spending a ton of TBTs like 10 k.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah, obviously wait for an official restock if you don't have enough TBTs, that's what I had to do for many of collectibles, and I bought extra ones in order to make some TBTs otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford collectible's that you can't catch with official restocks.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> I think they are dropping... a lot. I see people selling pin letters, for 1k, with no response.
> But yes, the high rates really doesn't help, people can't afford it. Some people just buy TBTs just so they can pay like nintendo coins, they aren't spending a ton of TBTs like 10 k.



I definitely see the lack of responses.. Players have the collectibles already or they don't have the tbt. I wish they were making the popsicle.


----------



## Lassy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I definitely see the lack of responses.. Players have the collectibles already or they don't have the tbt. I wish they were making the popsicle.



haha, but at least we'll have a chocolate ice cream  I wonder how many they'll stock in the shop :0


----------



## Witch

This is a somewhat curious ... and also funny cycle . So far everyone seems to sell their collectibles at the moment there are seasons that absolutely nobody sells and everyone wants to buy.

And who has the certainty that the pokeball again be on sale? No one. They may have thought of launching a different collectible (a different Pok?ball). I really do 

Or the same candy? Oh, this time I would like lollypop . The same is frankly boring  and not awaken the same interest.

I want a chocolate ice cream


----------



## Sholee

Witch said:


> This is a somewhat curious ... and also funny cycle . So far everyone seems to sell their collectibles at the moment there are seasons that absolutely nobody sells and everyone wants to buy.
> 
> And who has the certainty that the pokeball again be on sale? No one. They may have thought of launching a different collectible (a different Pok?ball). I really do
> 
> Or the same candy? Oh, this time I would like lollypop . The same is frankly boring  and not awaken the same interest.
> 
> I want a chocolate ice cream



No one but the mods know with certainty which collectible will be back. I'm just selling all mine because there's not point of it collecting dust in my inventory when other people badly want them. I think the chances of collectibles, especially event ones like the candy and feathers will come back but then again whooo knows.


----------



## Witch

Yes, but what if they do not return the same candy? I really do hope and trust in the imagination of those who decide


----------



## Lassy

Witch said:


> I want a chocolate ice cream


haha, and you'll have the opportunity to have 3, lucky you! (congrats on winning btw)


----------



## Sholee

Witch said:


> Yes, but what if they do not return the same candy? I really do hope and trust in the imagination of those who decide



If they dont, I would expect the prices of those candies to sky rocket. I actually prefer if they brought different color candies or different candies in general for the halloween event. it would be nice to have a lot more different collectibles in circulation. Everyone's collectibles collection is starting the look the same now a days.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> If they dont, I would expect the prices of those candies to sky rocket. I actually prefer if they brought different color candies or different candies in general for the halloween event. it would be nice to have a lot more different collectibles in circulation. Everyone's collectibles collection is starting the look the same now a days.



Yeah, plus we don't have any new birthstones. Maybe we'll have the apple collectible soon. And the chocolate ice cream. 
It'll be nice to have some new stuff.


----------



## Witch

Apple is my fruit. I wait impatiently. Would that have the same fate as the peach


----------



## LyraVale

PrayingMantis10 said:


> the rate of 4.5 million AC bells for 100tbt has driven a lot of would be collectors  to give up.  I know I'm waiting for an official store restock (  I always miss the surprise ones). It's the only way I can afford to buy collectibles.



I feel like that's the only way I can get collectibles too.

I know the people in charge can't really do anything about it, but the 4 million+ exchange rate is really ridiculous. There's no way someone can trade with MANY people at that rate without d***ing (lol, am I allowed to say the word?). If it was just 4 or 5 times, then it's possible. But those threads have a lot of traffic, and they don't say there's a limit to how many people they can trade with, because they know their bell "supply" is unlimited. I wish everyone would be honest about this, we all know it's true. 

I earned all my bells with turnips and trades, and I have 100 mil in my ABD...so I know it's possible to have that much, but after all that hard work, there's no way I'd just drop 4 million on 100 tiny TBT's (when all the good collectibles cost in the thousands now). It seems really odd to me.


----------



## Witch

It certainly is.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

LyraVale said:


> I feel like that's the only way I can get collectibles too.
> 
> I know the people in charge can't really do anything about it, but the 4 million+ exchange rate is really ridiculous. There's no way someone can trade with MANY people at that rate without d***ing (lol, am I allowed to say the word?). If it was just 4 or 5 times, then it's possible. But those threads have a lot of traffic, and they don't say there's a limit to how many people they can trade with, because they know their bell "supply" is unlimited. I wish everyone would be honest about this, we all know it's true.
> 
> I earned all my bells with turnips and trades, and I have 100 mil in my ABD...so I know it's possible to have that much, but after all that hard work, there's no way I'd just drop 4 million on 100 tiny TBT's (when all the good collectibles cost in the thousands now). It seems really odd to me.




lmao. NO, you are not allowed to use the word! nor the p*w*rs*ve word.  It's true 100tbt will get you no where.. 
Yes, a swirled lollipop would be great for Halloween.


----------



## Witch

PrayingMantis10 said:


> ...
> Yes, a swirled lollipop would be great for Halloween.



I vote for him


----------



## LyraVale

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lmao. NO, you are not allowed to use the word! nor the p*w*rs*ve word.  It's true 100tbt will get you no where..



IKR, I feel like such a rebel even discussing it! XD 

Seriously though, I love this site, and I have fun here. I think most of us are trying to have fun, especially the collectors who are very active. I wish things could be a little more fair for everyone. *sigh 

Meanwhile, if a new AC game comes out and I need bells again, I'll be on here selling TBT for bells like a madwoman! So maybe I shouldn't complain now...lol


----------



## Witch

Bump



LyraVale said:


> Meanwhile, if a new AC game comes out and I need bells again, I'll be on here selling TBT for bells like a madwoman! So maybe I shouldn't complain now...lol



and lol!


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## f11

Hmm on the new collectibles, maybe a perfect version of each fruit! Ehh I barely have 20 mil in game and I don't play ac anymore so I'm looking to sell them. But ye, the rates keep going higher and higher.


----------



## Skyfall

I think your observations on prices are spot on with the exception on the teal letter.  I sold two recently.  I struggled to get 2000 on the first one, then auction on the second one settled at 1500.  When i had just a sale thread, there were no biters on the teal.  Just my experience.


----------



## Witch

Bump


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> I think your observations on prices are spot on with the exception on the teal letter.  I sold two recently.  I struggled to get 2000 on the first one, then auction on the second one settled at 1500.  When i had just a sale thread, there were no biters on the teal.  Just my experience.



I've changed the price 
Thx!


----------



## Danielkang2

Pokeballs are only going for about 8k right now.


----------



## Witch

Danielkang2 said:


> Pokeballs are only going for about 8k right now.



LOL? Where?


----------



## toastia

I have the hardest time keeping up in this market.... since I don't play ACNL anymore I get left in the dust. Even if i still did, 5 milllion per 100 means I could only have bought 400 TBT. I actually walked into someone's town and they were duping bells, so its obvious people are duping.


----------



## Lassy

Prin said:


> I have the hardest time keeping up in this market.... since I don't play ACNL anymore I get left in the dust. Even if i still did, 5 milllion per 100 means I could only have bought 400 TBT. I actually walked into someone's town and they were duping bells, so its obvious people are duping.


Even by duping, that would be a very tiring job just to get 1000 TBT. With that you wouldn't be able to buy many collectibles.
*sigh*
I thought after the end of platinum/gold awards selling threads that the rates would drop, but it doesn't. :/


----------



## Skyfall

On the issue of prices dropping, its my humble opinion they will not.  I have been puzzling as to why not... I think its because, basically, there is no cost to "carry" collectibles.  

So, for example, lets say someone offers up a feather.  Its not pink purple or white.  Now, amongst the people who do not have 10,000 plus, there are people who want it, but they know they cant afford it so many of them wont even offer.  Or they offer what they can afford, but its probably rejected.

Right now there appears to be anywhere between 20 to 30 people with 10,000 tbt or more.  Among those guys, They either have that feather already or are just not interested in that feather.   

In the real world, the price of the said feather would drop.  Why?  There is a carrying cost, so the seller feels the pressure to drop the price.  (For example, a house.  You paid 10 million for it, you feel that its worth 10 mil, the market is now soft, though.  You are paying a monthly mortgage on it, so every month it doesnt sell, you are feeling some pain.  Unless you are super rich and can carry the cost, you likley going to drop the price until it sells)

In our tbt world, there is no cost to just pull the said feather off market and just hold it for another day.  (And the seller cant be blamed, really, they probably paid a lot for that feather so they want to recoup at least some of the cost).  

I dont even know if that makes sense but thats what i think is going on.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I recently joined tbt and when I used to browse it as a guest, I never knew about the wonderful world of TBT Bells. The problem is, without spending millions of acnl bells, no one will get anywhere as TBT Bells are so hard to earn and the prices seem to be rising for literally everything except maybe the pear and the orange collectables.

Going along with the above, everyone with over 1000 TBT Bells has either bought them with acnl bells or sold their rare collectibles. Some people also may win them from the tbt lottery, someone's contest or has a very kind friend who gives them bells often.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bumpoo


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> On the issue of prices dropping, its my humble opinion they will not.  I have been puzzling as to why not... I think its because, basically, there is no cost to "carry" collectibles.
> 
> ...I dont even know if that makes sense but thats what i think is going on.



I totally understand what you're saying. I agree, but since that's not something that can be changed, it doesn't make a difference. :c

What I'm curious about is how many of those people that have 10,000+ TBT are newish to the site. It seems like they are mostly people who were here earlier and it was easier for them to make the TBT with just trading collectibles. People are buying with so many ACNL bells out of desperation I think, since it's pretty hard to make TBT any other way. 

Like Lassy said, it takes A LOT of work to make 1000 TBT. Even if you have a rare collectible and sell it and make 10,000...the second you go to buy a couple of other good collectibles, it's all gone. So you can either have TBT or collectibles collecting dust, at this point. Am I wrong?


----------



## Skyfall

Nope, not wrong.  Thats why for the truly rare stuff like feathers or pinwheels, a lot of the time, the same 10 people trade amongst themselves.  At some point, no one else has the money to put down for rares even when they come on the market.  If none of the other 9 people are interested, and the seller will not lower the price, it just goes back into their stash.  

And you are right, with the current exchange rate how does any newbie accumulate enough to buy anything?  Thats why during the last restock when I was able to grab extras, I either severely slashed prices or even gave letters away for free.  Just thinkng out loud, I guess one solution is more frequent restocks.  While it would understandably "devalue" the collectibles, more people would have them.


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> Thats why during the last restock when I was able to grab extras, I either severely slashed prices or even gave letters away for free.  Just thinkng out loud, I guess one solution is more frequent restocks.  While it would understandably "devalue" the collectibles, more people would have them.



I saw your thread where you did that and I thought it was very nice of you! I thought of doing that too, since I grabbed a few extra letters, but I'm pretty low on TBT, and unfortunately can't think of any other way I could get the collectibles I want. :c 

I still think there should be a limit on how many of the same collectible you can have, so one person with a lot of TBT doesn't buy a bunch of a rare collectible. Although I guess any change they make is gonna have some adverse effect. Like in that case, the prices would fall and no one would trade anymore cuz everyone who cares will have 1 of everything already and get bored.

There's the rule about not selling real life items, so maybe they can put a rule about a cap on how many ACNL bells can be exchanged for TBT? But then enforcing the rule would be a lot of work too....lol, yeah, it's nice to vent, but I understand why nothing is gonna change. It is what it is. XD


----------



## SharJoY

I just started wanting to buy collectibles because I was using any tbt i had to buy rare items since most of them are sold in the tbt section.  Once I completed my catalog in my first town then I thought I would start on the collectibles, but i quickly realized that there is no way I will ever complete the sets, as some of them are just selling too high.  SO I have given up (I might be able to finish the egg set)  I do feel that there should be a cap as to how many one person can buy. and also they should be restocked more often.


----------



## Skyfall

Yeah, Lyra Vale, the enforcement would be a problem, like you said, on the tbt exchange rate.  If there is a lot of collectibles, ie more frequent restocks, in theory, it might solve some of the issue.  For example, egg collectibles.  The regular ones use to sell really high, over 1000, now they are going for 500 and even then, sometimes there are no buyers.  

What I fear is happening, though, is that the number of people interested in collectibles is shrinking.  There are a few hardcore collectible lovers who visit the market place every day, but they are only a few.  Majority of TBT users are causal collectible collectors.  They try the shop, oh, its sold out.  They come to the market place a few times, wow, everything is so expensive.  They give up and go back to the general threads or basement.  They rarely try again.  So even though the egg they wanted 6 months ago is now 400-500, they dont know.  Or they do know, but they dont care - you get disappointed too often, sometimes, you just will yourself to not care about it, right?  

Yeah, i have no idea what the solution is, but its nice to discuss it.  

Edit: see, mysti sort of proved my point... People are getting discouraged then turned off of collectibles.


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> Edit: see, mysti sort of proved my point... People are getting discouraged then turned off of collectibles.



That is sad, because it's a fun aspect of this site. I know there was a thread a long time ago in the HQ area where people were complaining about restocks and collectibles...as I remember the mods/admins made it clear that collectibles are not a priority on the site. Which is a shame, since TBT is so much better than any other Animal Crossing forum, and the collectibles are a great way to show how involved the members get in things around here.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

mysticoma said:


> I just started wanting to buy collectibles because I was using any tbt i had to buy rare items since most of them are sold in the tbt section.  Once I completed my catalog in my first town then I thought I would start on the collectibles, but i quickly realized that there is no way I will ever complete the sets, as some of them are just selling too high.  SO I have given up (I might be able to finish the egg set)  I do feel that there should be a cap as to how many one person can buy. and also they should be restocked more often.


Yes a cap and more frequent restocks would seem the way to go. . I had a friend that would post a ton to earn tbt but the shop would always be sold out so what was the point? That collectibles shop page with all the out of stock items displayed  just discourages any attempt to earn tbt.


----------



## Skyfall

LyraVale said:


> That is sad, because it's a fun aspect of this site. I know there was a thread a long time ago in the HQ area where people were complaining about restocks and collectibles...as I remember the mods/admins made it clear that collectibles are not a priority on the site. Which is a shame, since TBT is so much better than any other Animal Crossing forum, and the collectibles are a great way to show how involved the members get in things around here.



I agree.  Collectibles, creative signatures, its what sets this site apart from other ac sites.  And by the way, no one can blame you from grabbing extras at a restock.  We all do it.  In fact, that mentality of omg, a restock, i should grab some extras! occurs precisely because restocks are so rare.  Plus, resale is one of the few ways, besides doing the crazy 5 mill to 100 tbt exchange, to get a savings going.  I know people have been jumping all over Daniel for buying low and selling high, but come on, everyone who is "rich" on tbt did a little (or a lot) of that, so I dont know if we can call him out on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yes a cap and more frequent restocks would seem the way to go. . I had a friend that would post a ton to earn tbt but the shop would always be sold out so what was the point? That collectibles shop page with all the out of stock items displayed  just discourages any attempt to earn tbt.



Totally agree with that sentiment.  Everything always sold out discourages the majority of people from even having a collection of collectibles going.  When I pointed this out all I got from the powers that be is, well, we want to keep some things rare.  Understandable, but one aspect of even wanting to participate in collectibles collecting is that it has to be achieveable.  Or the feeling that with some effort, it can be achieved.  I dont know how anyone who joined in the last 4 months can possibiily feel that.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> I know people have been jumping all over Daniel for buying low and selling high, but come on, everyone who is "rich" on tbt did a little (or a lot) of that, so I dont know if we can call him out on that.



I agree, that's what people do in a "marketplace", so it makes sense. I think you guys are right though, more restocks would help get some circulation going, so there aren't a few people with a monopoly. 

Anyway, at least our discussion was bumping the thread.


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## Lassy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Yes a cap and more frequent restocks would seem the way to go. . I had a friend that would post a ton to earn tbt but the shop would always be sold out so what was the point? That collectibles shop page with all the out of stock items displayed  just discourages any attempt to earn tbt.



That was exactly my mentality when I joined TBT last year. The collectibles were all sold out, I went to check for 5 days straight if they'd be restocked, but they weren't so I gave up.
I started really to get interested in collectibles because of the pokeball and the candies that were for most of them available. The pokeballs were sort of available to anyone with a decent internet, because the time they were released were different one day to another. I liked the fact that candies were available for Halloween, and for unlimited quantities for some. 
But then for folks who sign up when there aren't any events to get collectibles, they can't start to get interested with collectibles since there isn't a lot of choice to start from.


----------



## toastia

Bump


----------



## B e t h a n y

Who has the golden egg?? :0
Sorry I left tree bell for a while just before Easter


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Vannilllabeth said:


> Who has the golden egg?? :0
> Sorry I left tree bell for a while just before Easter



Tom won the golden egg and gave it to Jennifer  ( she had to play in his Mafia game for it) .


----------



## toastia

Vannilllabeth said:


> Who has the golden egg?? :0
> Sorry I left tree bell for a while just before Easter


A retired moderator named Jennifer.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## toastia

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpy


----------



## Lassy

Bumpoo


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## ChibiAngel86

*Bump*


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## LyraVale

Man you guys are good! I never get to bump this cuz someone ALWAYS beats me to it! lol


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## LyraVale

BUMP 

yessssssssss


----------



## Lassy

LyraVale said:


> Man you guys are good! I never get to bump this cuz someone ALWAYS beats me to it! lol



Haha xD


----------



## B e t h a n y

Why can't this just be made a sticky haha


----------



## Witch

bump!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## Witch

bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## ryan88

Bump.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## f11

I find it v shady people raising the rates to 7 mil. Its like almost impossible to do with bugs or turnips. I call hax!


----------



## kassie

C r y s t a l said:


> I find it v shady people raising the rates to 7 mil. Its like almost impossible to do with bugs or turnips. I call hax!



Yeah. I'm just glad people are still accepting the rate of 4 million or else I wouldn't be able to buy occasionally.


----------



## Danielkang2

you can hack animal crossing? Not talking about duping.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> you can hack animal crossing? Not talking about duping.



Erm yeah, people hacked AC in order to get unreleased items.


----------



## LyraVale

C r y s t a l said:


> I find it v shady people raising the rates to 7 mil. Its like almost impossible to do with bugs or turnips. I call hax!



I saw a thread I think you're referring to, and if you add up the people they still need to trade with, it's over 100 million bells. 
I traded non-stop and sold turnips and everything for a YEAR to get 100 million bells. SO yeah...totally agree with you. *sigh*, nothing we can do though.


----------



## toastia

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

that tbt exchange rate keeps creeping up week by week
scary to think it might reach 10mil




LyraVale said:


> I saw a thread I think you're referring to, and if you add up the people they still need to trade with, it's over 100 million bells.
> I traded non-stop and sold turnips and everything for a YEAR to get 100 million bells. SO yeah...totally agree with you. *sigh*, nothing we can do though.



it's definitely possible to get a lot of bells the legit way, i'm sitting on over 450mil in game and it's all from resetting my game over and over and selling Marshals and Julians for 30-45mil each. But the fact people are spend time dropping 7mil for 100 tbt seems insane to me.

I bought 2000tbt from one person for a 5mil rate which equalled to 100MIL and that was probably the last time I'll ever buy tbt bells, it's not worth the time.


----------



## f11

Danielkang2 said:


> you can hack animal crossing? Not talking about duping.


No I was joking about hacks. but tbh I fear its the use of P*w*rs*v*s


----------



## Mercedes

C r y s t a l said:


> No I was joking about hacks. but tbh I fear its the use of P*w*rs*v*s



Theirs nothing wrong with power saves, it how people choose to *PLAY THIER GAME. *  you choose how you play yours. 

I don't have power saves, if I had 30$ to drop I would, buy one tho.


----------



## f11

Luckypinch said:


> Theirs nothing wrong with power saves, it how people choose to *PLAY THIER GAME. *  you choose how you play yours.
> 
> I don't have power saves, if I had 30$ to drop I would, buy one tho.


It's is wrong. It's hacking your game. And, its not allowed to be used on the tbt forum. Thats cheating people out of their tbt bells.


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> it's definitely possible to get a lot of bells the legit way, i'm sitting on over 450mil in game and it's all from resetting my game over and over and selling Marshals and Julians for 30-45mil each. But the fact people are spend time dropping 7mil for 100 tbt seems insane to me.
> 
> I bought 2000tbt from one person for a 5mil rate which equalled to 100MIL and that was probably the last time I'll ever buy tbt bells, it's not worth the time.



Oh yeah, I didn't even think about how painful it must be to transfer all those bells. That actually makes me feel better, because it still involves people working for the TBT. lol, I'm evil.


----------



## Lassy

Luckypinch said:


> Theirs nothing wrong with power saves, it how people choose to *PLAY THIER GAME. *  you choose how you play yours.
> 
> I don't have power saves, if I had 30$ to drop I would, buy one tho.



It is wrong to power save. It's as if you were playing the monopoly and never paying a house during the game and keeping all the money. It's your way to play, but it really takes off the interest of the game and it's boring. Nobody wants to play with somebody who doesn't play the game correctly.


----------



## Naiad

Bump ♥

Remember everyone:

You have the right to play your game any way you want, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. Anyone who tells you how to play _your_ game should piss off. However, *don't break TBT rules*. Thank you.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuuuuump


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## f11

bamp


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Mercedes

C r y s t a l said:


> It's is wrong. It's hacking your game. And, its not allowed to be used on the tbt forum. Thats cheating people out of their tbt bells.



Not so. That's your way of seeing that. Other may see it my way. I just think "oh let's be all goodie two shoes" is just jank


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Wouldn't you get more tbt for the July one than the December birthstone? Because July is 10 months away and December is 3 months away


----------



## f11

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Wouldn't you get more tbt for the July one than the December birthstone? Because July is 10 months away and December is 3 months away


if someone was looking for it that badly.


----------



## LyraVale

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Wouldn't you get more tbt for the July one than the December birthstone? Because July is 10 months away and December is 3 months away



I think those prices are from before when we weren't sure if they'd bring the birthstones back for a second round. So December would have been rarer.


----------



## toastia

Bump.


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Boop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Delphine

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## cIementine

It's really weird how the eggs have gone down in price. During the event, I sold two of mine for 2.5k and 3k. Now they're all less than 2k! You'd think they'd go up, really.
Man, this system is weird, but it's truly, hands down, one of the best aha.


----------



## Mao

This is kind of irrelevant, but when you give a rare collectible to someone for free (not a raffle of anything, just giving it to them because they want it) and then you later find out they sold it for a really high price...


----------



## Lassy

Marie said:


> It's really weird how the eggs have gone down in price. During the event, I sold two of mine for 2.5k and 3k. Now they're all less than 2k! You'd think they'd go up, really.
> Man, this system is weird, but it's truly, hands down, one of the best aha.



They've gone down because nobody has enough TBT bells, the rates have gone up ever since Easter, now people trade 5 M for 100 TBT and before it was like 1 M for 100 TBT. Just to get 1000 TBT, you'd have to trade 50 M Acnl which is an insane amount to trade and it takes too much time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mao said:


> This is kind of irrelevant, but when you give a rare collectible to someone for free (not a raffle of anything, just giving it to them because they want it) and then you later find out they sold it for a really high price...


Those people aren't genuinely interested in the collectible.
I personally would be able to sell the ones I've earned/bought, but never the ones I was given. It's a question of principle for some people. Some people would careless since they're just pixels after all.


----------



## Sholee

i have to say this guide also somewhat affects the prices. i remember trying to sell some collectibles for a little higher than what this guide suggested and basically all the replies were:

"you're selling for too much, Lassy's guide said its blah blah tbt"

its very hard to sell higher than what this guide suggest bc so many people follow this guides pricing to the penny.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> i have to say this guide also somewhat affects the prices. i remember trying to sell some collectibles for a little higher than what this guide suggested and basically all the replies were:
> 
> "you're selling for too much, Lassy's guide said its blah blah tbt"
> 
> its very hard to sell higher than what this guide suggest bc so many people follow this guides pricing to the penny.



Oh I wish people just took it as a suggestion, not as an excuse to lower or higher the prices. After all I base my guide on those trades, so if the stuff are sold more expensively (like chocolate cakes ) I change the price.


----------



## Sholee

I'm also starting to see it happen in the Villager Trading Plaza with Hound00med's Villager Popularity thread where he now added the pricing for tiers.


----------



## Skyfall

Yeah, it's sort of the chicken or the egg kind of thing though.  I've also had this happen when I was trying to sell, and honestly, I feel like people use guides as a negotiating tactic.  Instead of being forthright and saying, I want a lower price, they hide behind the guide and say, well, the guide says it should be lower...  

It cuts both ways, I think.  Just as there are stubborn buyers who won't buy higher then the guide, there are also sellers who won't negotiate lower then the guide (even though there are no other interested buyers).  

I think Lassy is doing a good job of just reflecting the market, to be honest.  For a long time, Lassy priced choco cakes at 3-3.5K, but there was more then one buyer willing to pay over that, so over time, the guide caught up with the current market price.  The guide also placed feathers at 10,000 or more, sellers began to lower the price and the guide caught up with that too.  I think this guide helps more then it hurts.


----------



## Gracelia

bump


----------



## Naiad

Bampu


----------



## Alvery

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy, by the way, congrats on the winning design!  Very, very cute.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Lassy, by the way, congrats on the winning design!  Very, very cute.



Thanks 
Such  a a shame though I can't start an army of my own collectibles since it was 2 am my time ;-;


----------



## Flop

Erm, I don't think yhe yellow letter should have dropped 2k. Only 1 or 2 were restocked. ;-;


----------



## kassie

3 were restocked but I agree.


----------



## BiggKitty

I think this guide is an excellent idea, it is not setting any prices in concrete but does give everyone some sort of ballpark idea of what a collectible might be worth. Well done Lassy for trying to keep it up to date, not an easy task.


----------



## spamurai

Flop said:


> Erm, I don't think yhe yellow letter should have dropped 2k. Only 1 or 2 were restocked. ;-;





serenderpity said:


> 3 were restocked but I agree.



This is why this guide is not worth going by.
Just advertise the letter to what you think it's worth. It really doesn't matter what it's listed as in here.


----------



## Danielkang2

I agree with BiggKitty and Spamurai. This guide is really nice to get a ballpark value but some people tend to not sell if the price isn't in the guide. Some people treat this as the concrete prices.


----------



## kassie

spamurai said:


> This is why this guide is not worth going by.
> Just advertise the letter to what you think it's worth. It really doesn't matter what it's listed as in here.



Yes but most buyers go by it. I'll quote Sholee because she said it best:



Sholee said:


> i remember trying to sell some collectibles for a little higher than what this guide suggested and basically all the replies were:
> 
> "you're selling for too much, Lassy's guide said its blah blah tbt"
> 
> its very hard to sell higher than what this guide suggest bc so many people follow this guides pricing to the penny.


----------



## Danielkang2

kinda ninja'd by serenderpity


----------



## spamurai

serenderpity said:


> Yes but most buyers go by it. I'll quote Sholee because she said it best:



Yeh. Lassy did a good job, but the prices are bias and that is exactly why it's not been stickied.
If you advertise it for what you're looking for, you should have no trouble selling it.
If you're worried about not matching a price a couple of people have randomly set, you're thinking too much about it.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> I agree with BiggKitty and Spamurai. This guide is really nice to get a ballpark value but some people tend to not sell if the price isn't in the guide. Some people treat this as the concrete prices.



Exactly my point.
After all you guys can tell me how to re-adjust it, it would be cool to have some help sometimes, I am not always accurate. :/


----------



## B e t h a n y

This I really like 80 pages of bumps lol

#needstobeasticky


----------



## Danielkang2

It's like you buy it for let's say 2k because of Lassy's guide and sell it for 2k because of Lassy's guide. It's kind of a double edged sword.


----------



## kassie

It won't be sticky'd for reason explained sort of above and before in this thread. o:


----------



## B e t h a n y

Yeah I guess so


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> It's like you buy it for let's say 2k because of Lassy's guide and sell it for 2k because of Lassy's guide. It's kind of a double edged sword.



The guide is just here to avoid people getting ripped off. Imagine someone bought the beach collectible for 3 k via an offer through PM. They check this guide just to have an idea before doing a deal like that. If they see that it is a high price, they decide to start a thread for instance asking to buy it for 1 k. Or whatever.

I've made this thread because previously, people often didn't know the market price, you can see plenty of people asking "oh how much is this Pokemon worth". The guide is here just to GUIDE people.


----------



## Danielkang2

Yes I totally know why you made this thread and I respect it. The marketplace has gotten better and worse because of this thread.
Also making or not making this thread would be perfect. I'm glad you made this thread.


----------



## B e t h a n y

I like this thread as it gives people just a basis of collectible a will go for usually or just in the middle of the extremes.


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> The guide is just here to avoid people getting ripped off. Imagine someone bought the beach collectible for 3 k via an offer through PM. They check this guide just to have an idea before doing a deal like that. If they see that it is a high price, they decide to start a thread for instance asking to buy it for 1 k. Or whatever.
> 
> I've made this thread because previously, people often didn't know the market price, you can see plenty of people asking "oh how much is this Pokemon worth". The guide is here just to GUIDE people.



This thread is great as a timeline, with details and shop values of each collectible.
But the trending prices are marked up and the only people benefiting from it are the people who already have hundreds of TBT and collectibles.
Not to mention the people telling you to adjust your prices tend to be the people who are selling those very collectibles lol.

You've done a great job (I'm a person who loves lists so xD ), but it's making it difficult for people who do want to grab a bargain, being able to...


----------



## Snype

I somehow feel that the summer collectibles will sell for more when they are out of the shop.

What does everybody else think?


----------



## spamurai

Sakuro7 said:


> I somehow feel that the summer collectibles will sell for more when they are out of the shop.
> 
> What does everybody else think?



They're already being bid on upto 650 tbt lol.
I don't know why people can't just share them.


----------



## kassie

spamurai said:


> I don't know why people can't just share them.



This. I was hoping to be on and grab a few so I could give them away. _Sigh._


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> This thread is great as a timeline, with details and shop values of each collectible.
> But the trending prices are marked up and the only people benefiting from it are the people who already have hundreds of TBT and collectibles.
> Not to mention the people telling you to adjust your prices tend to be the people who are selling those very collectibles lol.
> 
> You've done a great job (I'm a person who loves lists so xD ), but it's making it difficult for people who do want to grab a bargain, being able to...


Some people still will accept bargains. I know Skyfall accepted to sell her Turkoise collectible for 1.5 k when my guide was saying they were worth 2.5 k. People tend to accept when those people are genuinely interested in those collectibles and won't resell them afterwards.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> They're already being bid on upto 650 tbt lol.
> I don't know why people can't just share them.



I'm pretty sure it'll go down. Like the eggs, people grabbed as many as they could because they saw that for the feathers, their prices went up ! But then since they were too many of them, about 500 for each kind sold I think or more, there was too much supply in the market that they dropped. People who hoard those collectibles need to sell them at some point and since they have several, they are willing to sell them cheaply. Just wait guys, it is going to go down for sure.


----------



## Lio Fotia

I really feel like the drop in collectibles prices has come outta nowhere. I don't understand why they have. I really feel like the pokeball is worth way more than 11k (we dunno if it is gonna come back), the feathers worth more that 7, 8, 9K (we dunno if the feathers are even coming back, either), and the yellow house shouldn't drop because 3 were sold. 

Also, thanks for the jab, spamari. I gave away 6 of the new collectibles already, thanks.


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> Some people still will accept bargains. I know Skyfall accepted to sell her Turkoise collectible for 1.5 k when my guide was saying they were worth 2.5 k. People tend to accept when those people are genuinely interested in those collectibles and won't resell them afterwards.



I agree.
I was lucky enough to be sold a peach for the shop price (159 bells) by someone who accidentally bought 2 last night when I missed the restocks and they saw I was looking for one for ages.
There are still lots of generous and kind people out there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



C a l l a w a y said:


> I really feel like the drop in collectibles prices has come outta nowhere. I don't understand why they have. I really feel like the pokeball is worth way more than 11k (we dunno if it is gonna come back), the feathers worth more that 7, 8, 9K (we dunno if the feathers are even coming back, either), and the yellow house shouldn't drop because 3 were sold.
> 
> Also, thanks for the jab, spamari. I gave away 6 of the new collectibles already, thanks.



Something is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay.
That's why this post won't get stickied.

Also, I dunno what you mean by that last comment, but ok lol


----------



## Lassy

C a l l a w a y said:


> I really feel like the drop in collectibles prices has come outta nowhere. I don't understand why they have. I really feel like the pokeball is worth way more than 11k (we dunno if it is gonna come back), the feathers worth more that 7, 8, 9K (we dunno if the feathers are even coming back, either), and the yellow house shouldn't drop because 3 were sold.
> 
> Also, thanks for the jab, spamari. I gave away 6 of the new collectibles already, thanks.


Dunno. Nobody is buying your pokeball for 12k, so if it is worth way more, why isn't it sold yet?
People simply don't have the TBTs. They want it, but can't afford it.
And yellow house, the ex-price was ~ 15 k, I re-adjusted it to 14k-15k . And you know Skyfall sold her yellow house around 13 k a week or two weeks ago I believe. I am just adapting it to what people sell/buy it.


----------



## Danielkang2

This is mostly because of the inflation of tbt bells and not many people are  "rich" in a sense.


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> I agree.
> I was lucky enough to be sold a peach for the shop price (159 bells) by someone who accidentally bought 2 last night when I missed the restocks and they saw I was looking for one for ages.
> There are still lots of generous and kind people out there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Something is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay.
> That's why this post won't get stickied.
> 
> Also, I dunno what you mean by that last comment, but ok lol


This guide is for people who want to make a profit. The person who gave it to you did it by pure kindness, not for profit.


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> Dunno. Nobody is buying your pokeball for 12k, so if it is worth way more, why isn't it sold yet?



Exactly.
Like I said, something is only worth what someone is willing to pay.

If the teal and dark blue letters where worth 1.2k, I'd of bought one by now lol


----------



## Lio Fotia

spamurai said:


> Something is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay.
> That's why this post won't get stickied.
> 
> Also, I dunno what you mean by that last comment, but ok lol



But people follow this guide like it's the bloody bible, and it's annoying as hell. I like having a price point, but if I go over as a seller I get ****ch that it's too expensive. It's annoying and frustrating. People don't understand it's a guide and I end up getting ripped off, or not having customers because I didn't follow the holy word of lassy's guide.

That's my auction you griped about. I have shared.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> This is mostly because of the inflation of tbt bells and not many people are  "rich" in a sense.



Yeah, only like 30 people have more than 10 k. And many of those people already have those collectibles. For instance I wouldn't buy the pokeball even if I have the funds because I already own it. And I am not interested in owning a second one.


----------



## Danielkang2

Lassy and Callaway is right in some sense. But there will be side effects if there was a guide and even if there is a guide. It's a dilemma.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Lassy said:


> Dunno. Nobody is buying your pokeball for 12k, so if it is worth way more, why isn't it sold yet?
> People simply don't have the TBTs. They want it, but can't afford it.



I sold a Pokeball for 15k a week or so ago.

Just because no one is buying at the higher prices doesn't mean they are not willing to pay it. They just need to find a way to earn the TBT to pay it.


----------



## Lassy

C a l l a w a y said:


> But people follow this guide like it's the bloody bible, and it's annoying as hell. I like having a price point, but if I go over as a seller I get ****ch that it's too expensive. It's annoying and frustrating. People don't understand it's a guide and I end up getting ripped off, or not having customers because I didn't follow the holy word of lassy's guide.
> 
> That's my auction you griped about. I have shared.



Well what can you do. You can't please everyone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



C a l l a w a y said:


> I sold a Pokeball for 15k a week or so ago.
> 
> Just because no one is buying at the higher prices doesn't mean they are not willing to pay it. They just need to find a way to earn the TBT to pay it.



Well with the current rates it would take a loooong time.


----------



## Danielkang2

In my opinion, there is just WAY too little way to earn tbt. It's either animal crossing, catching a restock, reselling or just be plain lucky and win giveaways. 0.o If this was fixed, tbt would have a much better economy and it would be more better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have animal crossing so I'm very limited in my ways of earning tbt. ><


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> This guide is for people who want to make a profit. The person who gave it to you did it by pure kindness, not for profit.





> Sholee said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have to say this guide also somewhat affects the prices. i remember trying to sell some collectibles for a little higher than what this guide suggested and basically all the replies were:
> 
> *"you're selling for too much, Lassy's guide said its blah blah tbt"*
> 
> its very hard to sell higher than what this guide suggest bc so many people follow this guides pricing to the penny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The guide is just here to avoid people getting ripped off*. Imagine someone bought the beach collectible for 3 k via an offer through PM. They check this guide just to have an idea before doing a deal like that. If they see that it is a high price, they decide to start a thread for instance asking to buy it for 1 k. Or whatever.
> 
> I've made this thread because previously, people often didn't know the market price, you can see plenty of people asking "oh how much is this Pokemon worth". The guide is here just to GUIDE people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is great as a timeline, with details and shop values of each collectible.
> But the trending prices are marked up and the only people benefiting from it are the people who already have hundreds of TBT and collectibles.
> Not to mention the people telling you to adjust your prices tend to be the people who are selling those very collectibles lol.
> 
> You've done a great job (I'm a person who loves lists so xD ), but it's *making it difficult for people who do want to grab a bargain*, being able to...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Indeed, but not only does it "limit" the profit that can be made (as someone said earlier), it also "limits" the availability of a bargain (as I said earlier).

I'm not criticising your efforts; a part from the bumping, it's a good thread and you've worked hard.
The prices are just bias and fixing the tolerance of values in the market place.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Lassy said:


> Well with the current rates it would take a loooong time.



Took her 5 days.


----------



## Danielkang2

There should be more ways of earning tbt implemented. It's like this. It's hard to earn money and it's hard to get the goods. If this was a real economy, everyone would starve to death.


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> Indeed, but not only does it "limit" the profit that can be made (as someone said earlier), it also "limits" the availability of a bargain (as I said earlier).
> 
> I'm not criticising your efforts; a part from the bumping, it's a good thread and you've worked hard.
> The prices are just bias and fixing the tolerance of values in the market place.


Yeah I understand 
It's just that the guide can't please everyone. ):
It has it's good aspects and bad aspects.


----------



## spamurai

C a l l a w a y said:


> But people follow this guide like it's the bloody bible, and it's annoying as hell. I like having a price point, but if I go over as a seller I get ****ch that it's too expensive. It's annoying and frustrating. People don't understand it's a guide and I end up getting ripped off, or not having customers because I didn't follow the holy word of lassy's guide.
> 
> That's my auction you griped about. I have shared.



I didn't "grip" or "jab"... I was just clarifying the current TBT marketplace value for someone who asked our thoughts on the value of the summer collectibles. I used that price to highlight they're already going for more.

I was speaking generically about sharing collectibles; not just you lol.


----------



## ryan88

The beach collectibles will be worth way more in a year or so


----------



## Danielkang2

Lassy could you do me a favor and on the first page of this thread write These are NOT concrete prices. It is completely fine to buy a little higher or buy a little lower. This is just the average.


----------



## Lassy

ryan88 said:


> The beach collectibles will be worth way more in a year or so



Yeah they will, since many users will go inactive :3
Just like the weird doll.


----------



## Danielkang2

It won't help a lot but at least a little.


----------



## Sanaki

Lassy said:


> Yeah they will, since many users will go inactive :3
> *Just like the weird doll.*



Do you have any idea how many of them were sold?


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> Lassy could you do me a favor and on the first page of this thread write These are NOT concrete prices. It is completely fine to buy a little higher or buy a little lower. This is just the average.



Edited, hope it will change people's mentality concerning this thread :/
I've put "median" to emphasize that it isn't the ABSOLUTE pricing of those collectibles.
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> Yeah I understand
> It's just that the guide can't please everyone. ):
> It has it's good aspects and bad aspects.



I know :/ Same with everything... they'll always be someone not happy XD

I'm thinking about switching to Undercover mode and forgetting about the collectibles all together lol.
I've been trying to get the letters since I joined 0_o


----------



## Lio Fotia

spamurai said:


> I didn't "grip" or "jab"... I was just clarifying the current TBT marketplace value for someone who asked our thoughts on the value of the summer collectibles. I used that price to highlight they're already going for more.
> 
> I was speaking generically about sharing collectibles; not just you lol.



Oh.

sorry like 6am here I'm grumpy and half awake. I took it as a jab.

But yeah, it's whatever with my auction. I didn't expect it to surpass 400 so I was surprised this morning.


----------



## Lassy

Ahri said:


> Do you have any idea how many of them were sold?



Absolutely NO idea. I wasn't there when they were released. I think there are 10 weird dolls on active members.


----------



## spamurai

Ahri said:


> Do you have any idea how many of them were sold?



I was wondering this lol


----------



## Danielkang2

WHERE IS THE RESTOCK? IT'S SO LATE. lol


----------



## Sanaki

^ lol. It's 8am here and I really want to go to sleep.


----------



## Danielkang2

I don't know if I'm being picky but I think average would be easier to understand then median. There are a lot of young people on the forum.


----------



## f11

Danielkang2 said:


> WHERE IS THE RESTOCK? IT'S SO LATE. lol


is jubs even online?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Lassy said:


> Edited, hope it will change people's mentality concerning this thread :/
> I've put "median" to emphasize that it isn't the ABSOLUTE pricing of those collectibles.
> Thanks for the suggestion!



Awesome. Thanks Lassy.


----------



## Danielkang2

lol, you need more icecream? jk


----------



## spamurai

Danielkang2 said:


> WHERE IS THE RESTOCK? IT'S SO LATE. lol



It's only 5:14 PDT according to google... could be another 4 hours 0_o
It's 1:14pm here...


----------



## Sanaki

They said _early_ PDT time. Could mean anything, I guess.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Ahri said:


> They said _early_ PDT time. Could mean anything, I guess.



It's Jubs we're talking about. xD I dunno, we just need to be patient.


----------



## spamurai

Ahri said:


> They said _early_ PDT time. Could mean anything, I guess.



I'm guessing 6am PDT... so 45 mins... but could be 9am :O or later xD


----------



## f11

Danielkang2 said:


> lol, you need more icecream? jk


yes. I do.


----------



## Sanaki

And patient I shall be. ;w; I want that ice cream swirl.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> I don't know if I'm being picky but I think average would be easier to understand then median. There are a lot of young people on the forum.



I don't know, average sounds similar to usual :/


----------



## Danielkang2

I want icecream! ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's true Lassy


----------



## Sanaki

Lassy said:


> I don't know, average sounds similar to usual :/



Maybe _suggested_ prices? I don't know, people might bible it all over again.


----------



## Danielkang2

Yes, suggested sounds good.


----------



## kassie

I like 'Guide of suggested prices for collectibles'. *nods*


----------



## Lio Fotia

Ahri said:


> Maybe _suggested_ prices? I don't know, people might bible it all over again.



Median is good IMO. Kids have google, they can look it up.


----------



## f11

Yeah, suggested sound good. Just right know someone told me "lassy's guide...." I mean I'm not hating but I wish people wouldn't bible this too much.


----------



## Snype

C r y s t a l said:


> Yeah, suggested sound good. Just right know someone told me "lassy's guide...." I mean I'm not hating but I wish people wouldn't bible this too much.



Someone just told me that too.


----------



## Sanaki

C r y s t a l said:


> Yeah, suggested sound good. Just right know someone told me "lassy's guide...." I mean I'm not hating but I wish people wouldn't bible this too much.



Lol take a shot every time somebody says that.


----------



## Danielkang2

We should do like a campaign like for the google plus campaign. XD Somebody make a tank.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Did I start this?


----------



## kassie

Sakuro7 said:


> Someone just told me that too.



Hi, I'm that person.


----------



## B e t h a n y

#notbemadeasticky?


----------



## Danielkang2

░░░░░███████ ]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂                                
Il███████████████████]
  ◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤☻   
Lassy's guide is not concrete.
Join Dan's army to rebell against
 the Lassy guide obssesionists


----------



## Lio Fotia

wow um ok... I'm just gonna... go work on my tumblr.

This got to weird for me


----------



## Sanaki

C a l l a w a y said:


> wow um ok... I'm just gonna... go work on my tumblr.
> 
> This got to weird for me



lol it's too early for this


----------



## f11

Gonna go back to sleep. I'll get another restock.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Ahri said:


> lol it's too early for this



You stole my sig pic.... Lol


----------



## Guero101

Restock in about 16 minutes


----------



## Lassy

C r y s t a l said:


> Yeah, suggested sound good. Just right know someone told me "lassy's guide...." I mean I'm not hating but I wish people wouldn't bible this too much.



Haha, I feel like god when people say that, but then one day I feel like somebody is going to punch me in the face because of that xD like new sellers would be liked "what the ****, who is this ***** lassy who messes up my trades???"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and thanks callaway for the collectibles >_<
(I am a bit confused why you gifted them to me at the same time >~<)

I changed the title by the way!

(I actually went for a short while to the supermarket *ahem* so I missed it again xD)


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> Haha, I feel like god when people say that, but then one day I feel like somebody is going to punch me in the face because of that xD like new sellers would be liked "what the ****, who is this ***** lassy who messes up my trades???"



Lols, that was me, but less foul. When i came back from hiatus, i wanted to sell some stuff and they kept saying lassy's guide, lassy's guide. I was like... who is Lassy?????


----------



## B e t h a n y

So what do you guys think - will the prices for beach collectible to up or stay the same? :0


----------



## spamurai

Vannilllabeth said:


> So what do you guys think - will the prices for beach collectible to up or stay the same? :0



Depends what Lassy writes in her guide  lol
JKJK


----------



## InfinityFlames

I think the tbt beach collectible prices will go up after this week


----------



## Sholee

Vannilllabeth said:


> So what do you guys think - will the prices for beach collectible to up or stay the same? :0



Theres going to be 500 sold for each collectible. Thats a alot of stock.... considering cherries only have like 300 something and are already 150 tbt.. 

I highly think it's going to drop.


----------



## B e t h a n y

Sholee said:


> Theres going to be 500 sold for each collectible. Thats a alot of stock.... considering cherries only have like 300 something and are already 150 tbt..
> 
> I highly think it's going to drop.



Good point and yeah that is quite a lot


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> Depends what Lassy writes in her guide  lol
> JKJK



this too

Lassy is GOD


----------



## B e t h a n y

Sholee said:


> this too
> 
> Lassy is GOD



We should just spam her profile this lol (jk)

All hail the collectible pricing god lol


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> Theres going to be 500 sold for each collectible. Thats a alot of stock.... considering cherries only have like 300 something and are already 150 tbt..
> 
> I highly think it's going to drop.



Agreed... It's a common collectible now (even if a minority own the majority) lol


----------



## B e t h a n y

spamurai said:


> even if a minority own the majority


Yeah lol


----------



## Lio Fotia

Lassy said:


> Oh and thanks callaway for the collectibles >_<
> (I am a bit confused why you gifted them to me at the same time >~<)



You made the collectible, you deserve to have several of them. I hit up the restock and overclicked the wrong one (I'm a derp) and so I sent most them to you.


----------



## spamurai

C a l l a w a y said:


> You made the collectible, you deserve to have several of them. I hit up the restock and overclicked the wrong one (I'm a derp) and so I sent most them to you.



How do you arrange your collectibles?
They always seem so neat under your avatar 0_o


----------



## Lio Fotia

spamurai said:


> How do you arrange your collectibles?
> They always seem so neat under your avatar 0_o



Luck. Pure and simple.


----------



## spamurai

C a l l a w a y said:


> Luck. Pure and simple.



Dayummmm


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> Lols, that was me, but less foul. When i came back from hiatus, i wanted to sell some stuff and they kept saying lassy's guide, lassy's guide. I was like... who is Lassy?????



Hahaha, I wonder, if I change my username into something slightly inappropriate, will people still quote my username? XD


----------



## Danielkang2

that's funny I can't write the word or I'll get an infraction.


----------



## Lassy

C a l l a w a y said:


> You made the collectible, you deserve to have several of them. I hit up the restock and overclicked the wrong one (I'm a derp) and so I sent most them to you.



Oh thanks 
Now I've got a nice army of my collectibles xD 
Although I have to say Thunder pretty much  nailed it with the background (I think he's the one in charge with collectibles right?)


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> Oh thanks
> Now I've got a nice army of my collectibles xD
> Although I have to say Thunder pretty much  nailed it with the background (I think he's the one in charge with collectibles right?)



Yeh, it actually looks like a little beach behind them xD


----------



## Lio Fotia

Lassy said:


> Oh thanks
> Now I've got a nice army of my collectibles xD
> Although I have to say Thunder pretty much  nailed it with the background (I think he's the one in charge with collectibles right?)



The cones and lollies look awesome with a row of houses under it, imo, because the sand bg matches the house bg.

Thunder did an epic job.


----------



## Sholee

Lassy is GOD!

~bump~


----------



## Skyfall

I know, late to the party (discusson) here but just wanted to chime in, I think Lassy is doing a great job reflecting market prices.  In fact, as a recent seller of some letters, its a bit generous.  I did not hit guide prices on most letters.  The market just didnt bear them.  Because of the recent influx of letters, there werent even many buyers interested.  

I think it would help the guide if you people who are interested in keeping the guide up, report back.  If you were able to sell the pokeball at 15,000, thats the last sale and thats the current market.  If ryan could not get a buyer for his blue feather after weeks of bumping, but was able to sell at 2,500 when he massively dropped, then thats the market price right now.  The last yellow letter sold, by me, at around 13,000.  I got 1 interested buyer.  One!  I did not recoup much of what i paid for it.... Lassy had the choco cakes priced at 2,500 for a long time, until someone reported back and said, hey, they are going for 3,500/4,000 now.  

So, if you disagree with her pricing, say so.  But guys, the reason cant be, well I think its more valuable then that.  You got to have some data.  Like you recently noticed a trend of series of sales, or you recently were able to sell something for x tbts.  

Having done a bunch of sales recently, i genuinely believe people will buy at what the market will bear, regardless of what this guide says.  

And if you, as the seller, dont like the offers you are getting, you have two choices.  Keep holding or sell lower.  You dont have to accept an offer if you dont want to.  But you might go though what i did, which is you are holding that yellow letter, and besides getting a few good luck bumps, no one even approaches you with an offer.


----------



## Sholee

I don't think 1 sale of a collectible at a low price ie: the blue feather for 2.5K should drastically dropped it down to it being 2.5Ktbt now. Ryan was desperate for TBT so he would have funds to buy collectibles during the restock. It should be multiple sales and take the average of those sales would be more accurate. However, i do agree that a lot of the max amount of collectibles should be lowered, there's just not that many people on TBT with 10,000+ TBT to afford all these collectibles hence the no offers.

This guide has so much power that if Lassy were to lower the prices it would drastically affect many sellers trying to sell their collectibles right now.. so I dunno.


~i do think this blue feather is cursed though~


----------



## Lassy

Haha, I don't know @_@
If I lower, which was what I was going to do for the yellow, people are going to complain and all xD
I feel like the yellow one is more towards the 13k as Skyfall said.
But yeah, Ryan wanted to sell it immediately while Skyfall waited several days for her sale. So it's different scenarios that will impact differently the prices in the market.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> ~i do think this blue feather is cursed though~



I fell like the 'Common' feathers have lost quite a lot of their value. It might continue to drop who knows @_@
Because the supply has gone up and the demand has regressed... People aren't as interested in the feathers as they used to maybe :B


----------



## Skyfall

Yes, i agree with what you guys are saying.  And sholee, you are right, ryan's sale is def not the norm, I think.  He needed funds right away to buy at the restock.  

But as I was driving my toddler to his haircut, i was thinking about it.  If a collectible is on the market for a while, and it fails to sell at x price, that IS data.  

For ex, if a house lists at $10 million, and is available for sale for many weeks, and it fails to sell at $10 million, the market price or value of that house, at that moment, is NOT $10 million.  Any real estate agent would tell you that.  Now, what is the real value?  Thats debatable, but it is somewhere south of ten mil.  

So yes, I agree, the value of the so called common feathers has dropped.  There are at least 3 sellers who have been advertising for a while now, and while there is interest, no sale at the current prices.  So thats data right there.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Yes, i agree with what you guys are saying.  And sholee, you are right, ryan's sale is def not the norm, I think.  He needed funds right away to buy at the restock.
> 
> But as I was driving my toddler to his haircut, i was thinking about it.  If a collectible is on the market for a while, and it fails to sell at x price, that IS data.
> 
> For ex, if a house lists at $10 million, and is available for sale for many weeks, and it fails to sell at $10 million, the market price or value of that house, at that moment, is NOT $10 million.  Any real estate agent would tell you that.  Now, what is the real value?  Thats debatable, but it is somewhere south of ten mil.
> 
> So yes, I agree, the value of the so called common feathers has dropped.  There are at least 3 sellers who have been advertising for a while now, and while there is interest, no sale at the current prices.  So thats data right there.



Yes exactly, that's why I am like dropping by 1 k each of the feather each week. If for instance a user who is still selling those feathers still has nobody offer them anything, I will have to drop the price once again. 
You used an excellent example here!


----------



## Snype

Lassy said:


> Yes exactly, that's why I am like dropping by 1 k each of the feather each week. If for instance a user who is still selling those feathers still has nobody offer them anything, I will have to drop the price once again.
> You used an excellent example here!



*Waits for Lassy to sell them for 1k each*


----------



## Sholee

Sakuro7 said:


> *Waits for Lassy to sell them for 1k each*



it'll still be up to the seller, whether or not they want to sell for 1,000
but if it were me and prices dropped that low, I'd just keep it.


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> it'll still be up to the seller, whether or not they want to sell for 1,000
> but if it were me and prices dropped that low, I'd just keep it.



Absolutely right!  Which, by the way, is exactly what happened at the last housing slump.  People who bought the house for 10 mil had put 10 mil into it. They werent willing to sell for less then that, so they pulled it off the market.  So when i had lunch those who do real estate speculating, for years, thats all i heard... Theres no inventory out there.  No one is selling.  Everyone is holding.  Etc. etc.  

Now, the people who had streched and bought lots of real estate HAD to sell.  Because unlike tbt, there is a mortgage to carry and you cant keep carrying mortgages on like 5 houses.  So whatever did come on the market started coming out way cheaper.  

If I had to take a guess, the beach collectibles will go the way of cherries.  You dont need 20 cherries.  And at some point, everyone who wants just 1 ice cream swirl will have gotten it through a restock or on the market.  And then there will be an excess.  Then the prices will drop... . Just a guess, who knows, though.


----------



## Snype

So basically what you're saying is that I have wasted practically all my TBT on something that won't even sell after they are out of the shop. People think these prices are set in stone, but they are not. The first person selling an ice cream and popsicle sold it for 400 TBT so that is why Lassy decided to put 400 TBT down even though they are going for more than that now.

I think they are worth at least 500 TBT, possibly more.


----------



## Sholee

Sakuro7 said:


> So basically what you're saying is that I have wasted practically all my TBT on something that won't even sell after they are out of the shop. People think these prices are set in stone, but they are not. The first person selling an ice cream and popsicle sold it for 400 TBT so that is why Lassy decided to put 400 TBT down even though they are going for more than that now.
> 
> I think they are worth at least 500 TBT, possibly more.



But as more people start getting the collectibles, there will be less demand for them and the price will plummet unless you plan to hold onto them for longer and see if the price increases in the future when they're more rare.


----------



## Sanaki

Sakuro7 said:


> So basically what you're saying is that I have wasted practically all my TBT on something that won't even sell after they are out of the shop. People think these prices are set in stone, but they are not. The first person selling an ice cream and popsicle sold it for 400 TBT so that is why Lassy decided to put 400 TBT down even though they are going for more than that now.
> 
> I think they are worth at least 500 TBT, possibly more.



you legit bought 10 and then tell me i didn't need to buy more than 2 popsicles/ice creams

lol

Just give it time if you want to sell them. In time people go inactive and a lot of those collectibles won't even be available.


----------



## Snype

Yes but I try to sell them now but they aren't going at all.

I just don't know what to do, quite annoyed with this.


----------



## Sholee

hm... why is everyone selling their collectibles all of the sudden?

definitely a buyers market right now


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> I know, late to the party (discusson) here but just wanted to chime in, I think Lassy is doing a great job reflecting market prices.  In fact, as a recent seller of some letters, its a bit generous.  I did not hit guide prices on most letters.  The market just didnt bear them.  Because of the recent influx of letters, there werent even many buyers interested.
> 
> I think it would help the guide if you people who are interested in keeping the guide up, report back.  If you were able to sell the pokeball at 15,000, thats the last sale and thats the current market.  If ryan could not get a buyer for his blue feather after weeks of bumping, but was able to sell at 2,500 when he massively dropped, then thats the market price right now.  The last yellow letter sold, by me, at around 13,000.  I got 1 interested buyer.  One!  I did not recoup much of what i paid for it.... Lassy had the choco cakes priced at 2,500 for a long time, until someone reported back and said, hey, they are going for 3,500/4,000 now.
> 
> So, if you disagree with her pricing, say so.  But guys, the reason cant be, well I think its more valuable then that.  You got to have some data.  Like you recently noticed a trend of series of sales, or you recently were able to sell something for x tbts.
> 
> Having done a bunch of sales recently, i genuinely believe people will buy at what the market will bear, regardless of what this guide says.
> 
> And if you, as the seller, dont like the offers you are getting, you have two choices.  Keep holding or sell lower.  You dont have to accept an offer if you dont want to.  But you might go though what i did, which is you are holding that yellow letter, and besides getting a few good luck bumps, no one even approaches you with an offer.



I feel like everyone should read what you said, so I'm quoting you to bump it. We should all be giving feedback.

And lol at the new title of the thread. XD Call it what you want, it's become the GUIDE! lol


----------



## spamurai

Skyfall said:


> I know, late to the party (discusson) here but just wanted to chime in, I think Lassy is doing a great job reflecting market prices.  In fact, as a recent seller of some letters, its a bit generous.  I did not hit guide prices on most letters.  The market just didnt bear them.  Because of the recent influx of letters, there werent even many buyers interested.
> 
> I think it would help the guide if you people who are interested in keeping the guide up, report back.  If you were able to sell the pokeball at 15,000, thats the last sale and thats the current market.  If ryan could not get a buyer for his blue feather after weeks of bumping, but was able to sell at 2,500 when he massively dropped, then thats the market price right now.  The last yellow letter sold, by me, at around 13,000.  I got 1 interested buyer.  One!  I did not recoup much of what i paid for it.... Lassy had the choco cakes priced at 2,500 for a long time, until someone reported back and said, hey, they are going for 3,500/4,000 now.
> 
> *So, if you disagree with her pricing, say so.  But guys, the reason cant be, well I think its more valuable then that.  You got to have some data.  Like you recently noticed a trend of series of sales, or you recently were able to sell something for x tbts.  *
> 
> Having done a bunch of sales recently, i genuinely believe people will buy at what the market will bear, regardless of what this guide says.
> 
> And if you, as the seller, dont like the offers you are getting, you have two choices.  Keep holding or sell lower.  You dont have to accept an offer if you dont want to.  But you might go though what i did, which is you are holding that yellow letter, and besides getting a few good luck bumps, no one even approaches you with an offer.



I agree with this. Well said.
I think what was happening at one point was a guide said Collectible A was valued at 2k TBT, then a seller would advertise said Collectible at 3K and then tell Lassy that the going rate is 3K; Lassy would then bump the price in her guide, when a sale hadn't even been made.
Therefore the prices have increased over here say, not data or fact, which only leads to less people being interested in the Collectible because they can't afford it...

It's a good idea to constantly report recent sales instead of just bumping a thread.
It keeps the thread alive and intuitive without the risk of mod locking/closing it.

Nicely written Skyfall ^^


----------



## Skyfall

Hey random question (because I think the guys who bump this thread would know).  I am hearing that the total release for the summer collectibles will be 500?  Is that true?  Is the source of that a mod/admin or just speculation?  Thx for any info.


----------



## spamurai

Skyfall said:


> Hey random question (because I think the guys who bump this thread would know).  I am hearing that the total release for the summer collectibles will be 500?  Is that true?  Is the source of that a mod/admin or just speculation?  Thx for any info.



I'm not sure, but it was initially said in the Direct thread that there was 150 items in the shop when the post went live with a further 350 to follow, totalling 500 items of each.



> *Stock Information:* 150 of each collectible is currently available in the Shop right now to start. Another 350 will be released throughout the next week in batches. JK, restocked another 150 right now. After the week ends, the pair of collectibles will be taken out of the Shop and put in the Disney Vault until further notice.



But then they immediately restocked another 150, then a further 50... So it would seem that a restock of 50 will follow each day until the end of the week to total 500.


----------



## SharJoY

spamurai said:


> I agree with this. Well said.
> I think what was happening at one point was a guide said Collectible A was valued at 2k TBT, then a seller would advertise said Collectible at 3K and then tell Lassy that the going rate is 3K; Lassy would then bump the price in her guide, when a sale hadn't even been made.
> Therefore the prices have increased over here say, not data or fact, which only leads to less people being interested in the Collectible because they can't afford it...
> 
> It's a good idea to constantly report recent sales instead of just bumping a thread.
> It keeps the thread alive and intuitive without the risk of mod locking/closing it.
> 
> Nicely written Skyfall ^^



I agree with all that was said above.

And a big thanks to Lassy, for doing this guide!


----------



## spamurai

I know it's a lot of work, but are all the collectibles going to be put on here (even if it's just reference purposes), like the cups, golden egg and the halloween items from Jack?
It would be cool to see them on here.


----------



## InfinityFlames

I honestly think the summer collectibles will go up throughout the year. May even hit the k's idk.


----------



## Sholee

DaisyGirl said:


> I honestly think the summer collectibles will go up throughout the year. May even hit the k's idk.



Let's look at numbers







 - 317 Sold - Sells at 200 TBT





 - 392 Sold - Sells at 150 TBT

Now the beach collectibles will have 1000 (together) sold by the end of this week. I'm sure the prices will drop with how much of them are out there.


----------



## Flyffel

The prices that beach collectibles are going for atm are ridiculous already compared to others and dropping them is the only good/fair thing to do. Current "suggested" prices hurt every member who cares even a little bit, they encourage hoarders and so the current prices should be boycotted. I suggest 200 for the popsicle and 250 for the swirl.
I'm not saying this because I'm jealous, I have several of both too because otherwise other hoarders would just nab them instead.


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> Let's look at numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 317 Sold - Sells at 200 TBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 392 Sold - Sells at 150 TBT
> 
> Now the beach collectibles will have 1000 (together) sold by the end of this week. I'm sure the prices will drop with how much of them are out there.



Yeah, I also think so too.  Remember when cherries would sell crazy high?  Now its around 150 as you say.  Eggs too have come down.  

Oh, i was able to obtain the 4 yoshi eggs pretty easily at 800-900 tbt.  I still think around 1000 is fair as there is always wiggle room, but you know, for reference, just want to report back.


----------



## Lassy

Sakuro7 said:


> *Waits for Lassy to sell them for 1k each*



No what I meant is they are cheaper of 1k each time I drop the price in my guide xD I didn't mean they'd be worth 1 each >~<


----------



## Danielkang2

Blue Feather priced has dropped. Now about 4k. Dark Blue is still about 4.5k


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> I know it's a lot of work, but are all the collectibles going to be put on here (even if it's just reference purposes), like the cups, golden egg and the halloween items from Jack?
> It would be cool to see them on here.



I might add them if I have a bit if time, but I won't display a retail price fyi
Just for decoration I guess xD


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> Let's look at numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 317 Sold - Sells at 200 TBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 392 Sold - Sells at 150 TBT
> 
> Now the beach collectibles will have 1000 (together) sold by the end of this week. I'm sure the prices will drop with how much of them are out there.



Yeh. They wouldn't be worth hardly anything in a couple of weeks time...
I bet the hoarders are regretting grabbing so many xD



Lassy said:


> I might add them if I have a bit if time, but I won't display a retail price fyi
> Just for decoration I guess xD



Awesome 

Theres the Halloween ones, golden egg, the dark candy, weird doll, the cups, globes, and I'm sure there are more lol.


----------



## Danielkang2

Not just blue basically all feathers besides white, pink and purple.


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> Yeh. They wouldn't be worth hardly anything in a couple of weeks time...
> I bet the hoarders are regretting grabbing so many xD
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> Theres the Halloween ones, golden egg, the dark candy, weird doll, the cups, globes, and I'm sure there are more lol.



Yeah, I see that for the cherries, someone is selling them for 135 TBT. 20 TBT more than the shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Not just blue basically all feathers besides white, pink and purple.



Don't know.
Sholee was willing to pay 40 k for the white feather from Callaway, but callaway refused the offer.


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> Yeah, I see that for the cherries, someone is selling them for 135 TBT. 20 TBT more than the shop.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know.
> Sholee was willing to pay 40 k for the white feather from Callaway, but callaway refused the offer.



I know xD
Hardly worth buying and selling...

And 40k :O that is CRAZY! How do you even get that much tbt lol...
I'm struggling to get 15k tbt for the yellow house :/ lol


----------



## Skyfall

spamurai said:


> I know it's a lot of work, but are all the collectibles going to be put on here (even if it's just reference purposes), like the cups, golden egg and the halloween items from Jack?
> It would be cool to see them on here.



Lassy has a link to a list Jennifer compiled on her first page.  Also look at Jennifer's profile.   Under her shop tab ahe shows all her collectibles and i think she has just about everything obtainable.


----------



## spamurai

Skyfall said:


> Lassy has a link to a list Jennifer compiled on her first page.  Also look at Jennifer's profile.   Under her shop tab ahe shows all her collectibles and i think she has just about everything obtainable.



Oh, wow 0_o


----------



## Flyffel

Flyffel said:


> The prices that beach collectibles are going for atm are ridiculous already compared to others and dropping them is the only good/fair thing to do. Current "suggested" prices hurt every member who cares even a little bit, they encourage hoarders and so the current prices should be boycotted. I suggest 200 for the popsicle and 250 for the swirl.
> I'm not saying this because I'm jealous, I have several of both too because otherwise other hoarders would just nab them instead.


^^^^^
Please don't ignore my post! D:


----------



## Sholee

Flyffel said:


> ^^^^^
> Please don't ignore my post! D:



theres no need to boycott, the prices WILL drop after all 1000 have been released, probably to less than 200.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> theres no need to boycott, the prices WILL drop after all 1000 have been released, probably to less than 200.



Yeah they are just dropping. I am just listing the prices people sell them, I saw people sell them for 450, others recently 350, it's going to keep dropping after the next release. People still hoard cherries for instance even though they are worthless.


----------



## Sholee

it doesnt really hurt hoarders, it's not like they're going to make a loss on the collectibles because i've never seen collectibles go for less than their sale price in the shop, so if anything they just won't make any profits.




Lassy said:


> Sholee was willing to pay 40 k for the white feather from Callaway, but callaway refused the offer.



Yep and i think someone else offered 50K + after me.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> it doesnt really hurt hoarders, it's not like they're going to make a loss on the collectibles because i've never seen collectibles go for less than their sale price in the shop, so if anything they just won't make any profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and i think someone else offered 50K + after me.



Some collectibles do go for less like the pear, orange and cake, since they are always available in the shop.


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> Some collectibles do go for less like the pear, orange and cake, since they are always available in the shop.



Ooo truee


----------



## f11

Well the cake isn't unlimited there's only about 171 left before it goes out of stock. So you never know, even the cake may rise in prices.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think in a few months or in a year the summer collectibles will go up. New members will come and the collectible, thus it will rise.


----------



## Sholee

C r y s t a l said:


> I think in a few months or in a year the summer collectibles will go up. New members will come and the collectible, thus it will rise.



It could also be the opposite, in a few months or year, these forums may not be as active as it is now. ACNL has already been out for a year now and there are future game releases that are coming out. 

and if new members do join, theres no way they can afford the collectibles if the prices do go up especially if the exchange rate is what it is now or maybe even higher.

but who knows, i can't predict the future


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> It could also be the opposite, in a few months or year, these forums may not be as active as it is now. ACNL has already been out for a year now and there are future game releases that are coming out.
> 
> and if new members do join, theres no way they can afford the collectibles if the prices do go up especially if the exchange rate is what it is now or maybe even higher.
> 
> but who knows, i can't predict the future



Yeah it might be that scenario.
Since it the rates have inflated so high, I doubt they'll go down, and if the collectibles' prices go up, newbies can't afford them.


----------



## Lassy

Just changed all the TBT to BTB. Should try to start a proper term @_@


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> Just changed all the TBT to BTB. Should try to start a proper term @_@



yep, i did too, hopefully it'll catch on!


----------



## Snype

I prefer TBT so I will be sticking with that.

May as well tell you, ice cream swirls and popsicles are now going for 300 TBT.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> yep, i did too, hopefully it'll catch on!



Yeaah, everybody follow Sholee's new abbreviation  !


----------



## LyraVale

Does anyone here collect art IRL? I doubt it, but you never know. I think it's a better comparison to how the art market works, so if anyone has expertise in that area, they could let us know...I'd love to hear it. 

Also, IDK about BTB. I see what you guys are going for, but it just seems like a lot of work to try to get everyone to call it that--especially if the staff don't call it that.


----------



## Sholee

LyraVale said:


> Does anyone here collect art IRL? I doubt it, but you never know. I think it's a better comparison to how the art market works, so if anyone has expertise in that area, they could let us know...I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Also, IDK about BTB. I see what you guys are going for, but it just seems like a lot of work to try to get everyone to call it that--especially if the staff don't call it that.



I'm not trying to get anyone to call it BTB, i mean it would be nice but since I prefer BTB over TBT now, i'm just going to use BTB. You can call it whatever makes you happy.


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> I'm not trying to get anyone to call it BTB, i mean it would be nice but since I prefer BTB over TBT now, i'm just going to use BTB. You can call it whatever makes you happy.



I've seen a few people using it though lately...I think. Also Lassy said it too, so I figured that you guys had a reason for it. It makes sense cuz TBT is the name of the site...IDK...whatever, I'm not opposed to it. lol


----------



## Sholee

LyraVale said:


> I've seen a few people using it though lately...I think. Also Lassy said it too, so I figured that you guys had a reason for it. It makes sense cuz TBT is the name of the site...IDK...whatever, I'm not opposed to it. lol



Yeah, it know it's the name of the site but when it's spelled out, it just doesn't look right.

Popsicle - 300 TBT
Popsicle - 300 The Bell Tree

whereas

Popsicle - 300 BTB
Popsicle - 300 Bell Tree Bells

but it's up to everyone else what they prefer, I see some TBTB (the bell tree bells) as well.


----------



## f11

LyraVale said:


> Does anyone here collect art IRL? I doubt it, but you never know. I think it's a better comparison to how the art market works, so if anyone has expertise in that area, they could let us know...I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Also, IDK about BTB. I see what you guys are going for, but it just seems like a lot of work to try to get everyone to call it that--especially if the staff don't call it that.


Gallows and Jer support it.


----------



## spamurai

I'm going to confuse everyone and call them BTBTTBT 



Spoiler:  clicky



Bells That Belong To The Bell Tree


----------



## LyraVale

spamurai said:


> I'm going to confuse everyone and call them BTBTTBT
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  clicky
> 
> 
> 
> Bells That Belong To The Bell Tree



lol...It needs a T at the beginning: TBTBTTBT


----------



## Sholee

Lols prices going downnnnn


----------



## Flyffel

People who pay these huge prices are mostly hoarders trying to make even more bells.
Proof: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rade-Popsicle-Collectible-(Sold-for-150-BTB!)


----------



## Skyfall

100th page!  And kudos Flyffel for trying to even things out.


----------



## kbelle4

Trying to find a seller for amethyst. It's a quite old birthstone so I'll post here if I find a seller to get a better idea of what an older birthstone is worth. (if anyone is selling an amethyst, PM me what you're looking for)


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

I made my first restock :3 Got 6 Ice Cream and 6 Popsicle. I have no idea why~


----------



## Lassy

C r y s t a l said:


> Gallows and Jer support it.



Tina also supports it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> I'm going to confuse everyone and call them BTBTTBT
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  clicky
> 
> 
> 
> Bells That Belong To The Bell Tree



Lol best abbreviation of all times!


----------



## Danielkang2

Beach Collectibles are going for 400 tbt.


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> Beach Collectibles are going for 400 tbt.



no they are definitely not
stop trying to raise the prices of them


----------



## Danielkang2

the choco swirl let me correct myself. That's what I've seen 300-400 Popsicles 200-300


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I got an ice cream for 200


----------



## Danielkang2

Sources http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...p-Popsicle-(2)!&highlight=selling+cream+swirl http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-350-TBT-each!&highlight=selling+cream+swirl http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ce-Cream-Swirl!&highlight=selling+cream+swirl


----------



## Snype

I am selling ice cream swirls for 300 TBT and popsicles for 200 TBT.

Since the swirls were a higher price in the shop.


----------



## Danielkang2

one more http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...er-collectibles!&highlight=beach+collectibles


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> Sources http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...p-Popsicle-(2)!&highlight=selling+cream+swirl http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-350-TBT-each!&highlight=selling+cream+swirl http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ce-Cream-Swirl!&highlight=selling+cream+swirl



That doesn't count, it's not a recent sale because more stock has been released since then hence the drop in price


----------



## Danielkang2

2 of them are from one day ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?221857-✿-Japanese-letters-and-summer-collectibles-x10-350tbt-each


----------



## Snype

And they have gone down a lot since a whole day ago.

Catch up, Daniel!


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> one more http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...er-collectibles!&highlight=beach+collectibles





Danielkang2 said:


> 2 of them are from one day ago.



but the MAJORITY are selling for lower than 400, thats why lassy's guide is priced at that price.


----------



## Flyffel

Daniel we know you are trying to buy everything at underprice and sell at overprice ok?


----------



## Kammeh

Flyffel said:


> Daniel we know you are trying to buy everything at underprice and sell at overprice ok?



Isn't that what nearly every user here tries to do?


----------



## Danielkang2

No I sincerely am not Flyffel. For real. >< Most of the popsicle/swirls go for more then the prices on this thread. But who cares?


----------



## Sholee

Kammeh said:


> Isn't that what nearly every user here tries to do?



true that but there's a difference between selling at market value and being greedy and selling for twice or triple that amount.


----------



## Flyffel

Kammeh said:


> Isn't that what nearly every user here tries to do?


He is taking it to the extreme in a very aggressive, "scammish" and almost mocking manner.


----------



## Danielkang2

Chocolate Swirls and Popsicles are going way more than this. I c e . C r e a m . S w i r l - price in the shop: 149 BTB - retail price: ~ 200 BTB
 p o p s i c l e - price in the shop: 99 BTB - retail price: 150 - 200 BTB
Besides  few auctions. I can give you 6 sources not older than a day which are selling for higher then this. I can also give you all the stores that sell cheaper than this. It'll be very few.


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> Besides few auctions. I can give you 6 sources not older than a day which are selling for higher then this. I can also give you all the stores that sell cheaper than this. It'll be very few.



Then sell yours at 400, no one's stopping you.
I'm sure lassy has her ways and reasons on how she prices her collectibles on this guide. It's just a suggested value, it doesn't mean you have to follow it. And if she feels prices are raising, i'm sure she'll change the prices to reflect that.


----------



## Danielkang2

I still don't get how these prices are 2-3 times higher then lassy's guide or scammish

Cherry 200 tbt
 Cyan Letter 300 tbt
 Pink Letter 800 tbt
 Beach Collectibles Offer Have 4x Popsicles 5x Chocolate Swirl

 About 300 each for popsicles and 350 each for icecream. Will take offers


----------



## Kammeh

Flyffel said:


> He is taking it to the extreme in a very aggressive, "scammish" and almost mocking manner.



I don't see how him suggesting that the prices should be listed higher is "aggressive, scammish and mocking"?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> I still don't get how these prices are 2-3 times higher then lassy's guide or scammish
> 
> Cherry 200 tbt
> Cyan Letter 300 tbt
> Pink Letter 800 tbt
> Beach Collectibles Offer Have 4x Popsicles 5x Chocolate Swirl
> 
> About 300 each for popsicles and 350 each for icecream. Will take offers



I don't understand either. You should be able to sell things at whatever prices you want without being called aggressive or scammish.


----------



## f11

Flyffel said:


> Daniel we know you are trying to buy everything at underprice and sell at overprice ok?


excuse me, that was really uncalled for. He can sell at whatever price he wants. Maybe he was just trying to help the guide ok? Everybody has their own way if selling and buying. It's impossible to be scammish. The only way is actually scamming the person, which he did not, he bargains and the seller agreed. Selling things overpriced isn't greed, that's how the economy works.


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> THE PRICES LISTED IN THIS GUIDE ARE SUGGESTIONS. You don't need to apply the guide. You can sell it for higher or for lower, or buy it higher or lower.  *IT IS YOUR CHOICE. YOU DO WHAT YOU WANT.* Please do not use this guide as an excuse to make the seller sell lower or whatever. It is just something so that you won't get ripped off. *This is the median price, so people usually sell higher or lower than the prices listed. These are not accurate prices.*



if you feel that the prices are not accurate, just PM lassy with links to the collectble thread with recent sales.


----------



## Danielkang2

Sholee:but the MAJORITY are selling for lower than 400, thats why lassy's guide is priced at that price.
 Flyffel:He is taking it to the extreme in a very aggressive, "scammish" and almost mocking manner.

Then as soon as Kammeh makes a very good statement you turn around and agree with him and quote Lassy's guide on how you can sell at whatever price you want? 0.o Those are two very conflicting arguments. I really don't want to fight and I just want to have a fun time in tbt. I'm surprised how me asking lassy to change a price escalated to this in so little time.


----------



## Flyffel

Agressive: The way he keeps throwing "lowball" offers at sellers who decline them. I think we can all agree that he is using very aggressive tatics, right?
Scammish: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?221796-Teal-Letter-Collectible-and-Cakes-Entries-3
This is not a "giveaway" at all...
Mocking: His use of language (like using <3 etc. in "giveaways") that contradicts with what he is doing (trying to get the most bells for a collectible from a raffle). Personally I see this as mocking, but that's my opinion. His attitude seems fake to me and that annoys me honestly.


----------



## Danielkang2

After making that thread in the marketplace, I closed that thread. I no longer ask again after someone declines.


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> Sholee: no they are definitely not
> stop trying to raise the prices of them
> 
> Flyffel:He is taking it to the extreme in a very aggressive, "scammish" and almost mocking manner.
> 
> Then as soon as Kammeh makes a very good statement you turn around and agree with him? I really don't want to fight and I just want to have a fun time in tbt. I'm surprised how me asking lassy to change a price escalated to this in so little time.



Don't twist my words. The only thing I agree with Kammeh is that people do buy collectibles to sell them at a higher price than the shop's. I haven't seen the beach collectibles sell for 400 since Tuesday so yeah it seems like you're trying to make Lassy change her guide prices so that you can sell yours for more than what is written currently.

Anyways, DanielKang2, if you really feel that the prices are 350 or 400 or whatever, just PM lassy next time. I don't think arguing in here is appropriate and I don't want to do it anymore and don't think anyone else should either because I don't want this thread closed over petty bickering.


----------



## Skyfall

I dont know why i chime into these things... Daniel's point of view might be skewed by his time zone.  Due to some irl things, i have had insomnia so been on here a lot for the last 2 days (not restock oriented, i swear).  And the daytime sellers definitely have a different price going then the night time sellers.  Its all over the place right now, so, it might not just be Daniel pumping up the price.


----------



## Danielkang2

Nobody ever wants to argue. It's very stressful and tiring.


----------



## BiggKitty

Lassy can't sit watching the TBT marketplace 24/7 to see what is happening to the prices. When she is online she looks and amends where necessary. The prices on the beach collectibles are almost changing hourly as more have been released and the prices drop. I believe they said they would release in total 500, which would still infer there is one more shop stock in the pipeline, only then will the price on the beach set stabilise and Lassy will be able update this thread with a figure she estimates is fair.

Anyone who thinks the pricing in the guide is incorrect is more than welcome to message her giving their reasons. Nothing is set in stone, you can try to sell items at whatever price you care to name, everyone is free to ask for a price they want and likewise to buy where they like which will inevitably lean towards the cheaper priced items.


----------



## Danielkang2

I totally agree Lassy asked for corrections if it needed and I told her my opinion. She is a human and like you said can't do it 24/7. I did not urge it any way. I really don't know why people suddenly started arguing with me when I said beach collectibles should be 400 tbt.


----------



## f11

Flyffel said:


> Agressive: The way he keeps throwing "lowball" offers at sellers who decline them. I think we can all agree that he is using very aggressive tatics, right?
> Scammish: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?221796-Teal-Letter-Collectible-and-Cakes-Entries-3
> This is not a "giveaway" at all...
> Mocking: His use of language (like using <3 etc. in "giveaways") that contradicts with what he is doing (trying to get the most bells for a collectible from a raffle). Personally I see this as mocking, but that's my opinion. His attitude seems fake to me and that annoys me honestly.


if something is given, it's a giveaway. And how do you know if him using <3 is fake? He could have been great friends with that person or trying to make friends. Back to the giveaway, he even gives entries to people who don't want or don't have bells, bump entries. Lowball offers isn't scammish isn't that how you start an offer. To see the lowest the person will sell at?


----------



## Danielkang2

I wouldn't do giveaways if people didn't like them. Even by skimming this thread, people are delighted at the giveaway. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...n-the-Pink-Letter&highlight=pink+letter+cakes


----------



## Sholee

C r y s t a l said:


> if something is given, it's a giveaway. And how do you know if him using <3 is fake? He could have been great friends with that person or trying to make friends. Back to the giveaway, he even gives entries to people who don't want or don't have bells, bump entries.



With that giveaway (it was cancelled), if you think about it, he will only 'give it away' if he gets 20 entries for 100 btb each which means he'll get 2000 btb in the end for the teal letter while only 1 person will win it. Seems more like a lottery than giveaway.

giveaway by definition means free of charge.

(not arguing here, just stating the facts~ don't attack me)


----------



## Flyffel

I'm sorry, but you can't change my mind on how I see him. Only he can with his behaviour. I know that I can read people pretty well and I have perceived Daniel differently than you. I don't want to dislike him or anyone, but I surely don't like what he has been doing. If you think differently, that's fine. But this is what I think.

We are getting very offtopic here. ^^;


----------



## Danielkang2

There was only two people who entered and it showed little interest.


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> There was only two people who entered and it showed little interest.



yes i wrote that it was cancelled

okay guysssss~ let's stop hijacking this thread
it's not the danielkang2 show


----------



## Snype

Daniel causing trouble again? Just leave already.

I feel like the prices of the beach collectibles are incorrect, I see them going for 450 TBT.


----------



## Danielkang2

Now you're agreeing with me while telling me to leave? Now that goes hand and hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes, I have considered leaving. But to think me leaving all my friends here because of one little incident involving people like you. No, just no.


----------



## cIementine

Kudos to Daniel for not listening to anyone's ****. 

While saying Daniel is a bad person, a scammer, and someone who is constantly 'causing trouble', you are also being a bad person and causing even more trouble.

Have you not considered that every single horrible post about him is read by him and can affect him?

Besides, he actually posted a thread apologising for his ways and gave a fair reason as to why his giveaway was cancelled.

You should all treat each other nicely and get over it. There are people who are starving and homeless and you're complaining about forum collectibles.

But wtf does posting a <3 have to do with being a scammer, seriously?


----------



## Snype

Alright, I didn't come to argue.

I am sorry Daniel. I hope we can become friends one day.


----------



## Danielkang2

No Hard Feelings at all.


----------



## f11

Sholee said:


> With that giveaway (it was cancelled), if you think about it, he will only 'give it away' if he gets 20 entries for 100 btb each which means he'll get 2000 btb in the end for the teal letter while only 1 person will win it. Seems more like a lottery than giveaway.
> 
> giveaway by definition means free of charge.
> 
> (not arguing here, just stating the facts~ don't attack me)


*ATTACKS ANGRILY* jk I always love a good debate. Yeah I guess your right. Idk I just always thought of  giving something and not getting it back is a give-a-way. 

On topic, I think the beach collectibles are about 400 BTB


----------



## Sholee

let's all be friends <3


----------



## Danielkang2

Nobody ever likes to argue.


----------



## SharJoY

Members - please back off.  I have been following the posts on here and previous ones in regards to collectibles and the pricing and such....it is now repetitive, and stooping to being bullish and harassing.  

Some very good suggestions were made (repeatedly) to just msg or post Lassy as to how much you have sold a collectible.  Then it is her decision as to when/whether it warrants a price adjustment.  Also, members need to stop bashing when someone does post a need for a price adjustment.  

Please just stop and allow some calm and peace back in.


----------



## Lassy

Wow you guys partied while I was gone to the hospital :9
I just changed the pricing, the links Daniel has provided are from yesterday morning (of GMT+2) and there were 100 more of each of the collectibles. So the prices should drop. And the current recent sales prove that people don't find as many customers, hence they drop their prices. I just stretched the pricing so that it is more approximate.


----------



## Sholee

this thread is the most entertaining thread ever


----------



## Lassy

Just added this line : "
The lower ends of prices are the prices some BUYERS are willing to buy. The higher ends of prices are the prices some SELLERS willing to sell."

Hope it'll be clearer and better. :3


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy said:


> Just added this line : "
> The lower ends of prices are the prices some BUYERS are willing to buy. The higher ends of prices are the prices some SELLERS willing to sell."
> 
> Hope it'll be clearer and better. :3



Yup, much better!

Although, guys, I am puzzled, why aren't sellers bumping up the price a bit for the swirl?  It costs a bit more in the store, right?  Anyways, this is fun, marketplace has not been this lively in a while.


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Yup, much better!
> 
> Although, guys, I am puzzled, why aren't sellers bumping up the price a bit for the swirl?  It costs a bit more in the store, right?  Anyways, this is fun, marketplace has not been this lively in a while.



Sellers are undercutting each others prices


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> Sellers are undercutting each others prices



The prices are dropping faster then I thought they would, actually.  My guess would be after the very last restock, there will be a bump up for a bit, then it will drop again.  After all, not everyone has the multiple obsession you and I have (10 peaches!  5 eggs!).  Ha, ha.  Most people are just happy with one of each.  Eventually everyone who wants one will have one, and then I think there will STILL be an excess.


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> The prices are dropping faster then I thought they would, actually.  My guess would be after the very last restock, there will be a bump up for a bit, then it will drop again.  After all, not everyone has the multiple obsession you and I have (10 peaches!  5 eggs!).  Ha, ha.  Most people are just happy with one of each.  Eventually everyone who wants one will have one, and then I think there will STILL be an excess.



I agree with you, once the restocks are over and giveaways are over, there may be a bump in prices but once everyone gets one, it'll drop again.


----------



## Skyfall

Just reporting what I am seeing here, Lassy, it's morning on the Pacific coast... I see two sellers doing really brisk business - they have priced their beach collectibles at 200 TBT.  And they are selling fast.  I really do feel the pain of the sellers who are not on US time.  When they are bumping their threads, not as many people are looking at the market.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> The prices are dropping faster then I thought they would, actually.  My guess would be after the very last restock, there will be a bump up for a bit, then it will drop again.  After all, not everyone has the multiple obsession you and I have (10 peaches!  5 eggs!).  Ha, ha.  Most people are just happy with one of each.  Eventually everyone who wants one will have one, and then I think there will STILL be an excess.


Yeah, most people who are interested in collectibles already own one. And they don't need more. Some sellers don't like to keep too long those extra collectibles, hence they'll want to sell faster their collectibles, so they drop their prices.


----------



## kbelle4

Said I'd report back xD I only found one person looking to sell their February birthstone (thanks Sholee :3) and I purchased it for 700 BTB. I'd think it'd be the most expensive, as Feb/Mar are both about 6 months away from their initial sale, and 6 months away from their next sale.

In other news. Who needs daytime TV when you have this thread xD I'm personally in the camp of people will get what people are willing to pay, so if people are willing to pay 20k for a super rare item, it's the price. It sucks for new people, but we all need dreams and artificially deflating the market does as much good as artificial inflation.


----------



## SmellySock

Bump! c:


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## SmellySock

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## spamurai

Been away from the forum for 24 hours.... This thread... What's happened :L
There appears to be a lot to catch up on lol


----------



## B e t h a n y

Whelp the pices for the collectiables went down


----------



## spamurai

Vannilllabeth said:


> Whelp the pices for the collectiables went down



All of them seem to be dropping...
I think the hoarders are like.. Noooooo lol


----------



## Vizionari

Bump!

I'm hoping to get the May and June birthstones but they're pretty expensive Dx ah well. At least I don't have to keep stocking the restocks now (thank you Chibi.Hoshi <3)


----------



## LyraVale

Can anyone explain the birthstones situation to me? I've always only got my 1 each month, so I didn't pay attention. Can you own more than 1? And you can sell it more than once (so if you buy it from someone else, you can resell it to someone else later)? 

I know there's a restriction on them, but I don't get what it is exactly. 

Gah, I thought I understood what it was, but I just thought about it and realized I have no clue! lol


----------



## Vizionari

LyraVale said:


> Can anyone explain the birthstones situation to me? I've always only got my 1 each month, so I didn't pay attention. Can you own more than 1? And you can sell it more than once (so if you buy it from someone else, you can resell it to someone else later)?
> 
> I know there's a restriction on them, but I don't get what it is exactly.
> 
> Gah, I thought I understood what it was, but I just thought about it and realized I have no clue! lol



I think I saw a post on someone doing that. I don't remember where it was anymore though...

- - - Post Merge - - -

like they bought one, and then gave it away. then rinse and repeat


----------



## Skyfall

Ask sholee?  She was able to get 2 of each.  I forget how she did it.  She comes back to this thread often, maybe she will explain it next time she is on.


----------



## Sholee

Once you add it to the cart and you can update the quantity before checking out. That's how you can have more than 1. The birthstones are only giftable once, so if you received it from someone, you can't resell it.


----------



## Justin

Vannilllabeth said:


> Whelp the pices for the collectiables went down





spamurai said:


> All of them seem to be dropping...
> I think the hoarders are like.. Noooooo lol





Please no ban for post quality.


----------



## Skyfall

Hmm.  Justin's post suggests there was a grand plan to make the latest collectibles affordable for all.  Lol, maybe i am reading too mich into it...


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> Once you add it to the cart and you can update the quantity before checking out. That's how you can have more than 1. The birthstones are only giftable once, so if you received it from someone, you can't resell it.



Oh ok, so meh, I'm not missing out on any great investment opportunity. 

I guess you could sort of create your own little birthstone shop for any new collectors to get birthstones from you, but I don't exactly have the startup btbtbtb tbtbt tbbbbt Ugh...  (Jk, I'm totally supporting "BTB" from now on, I just wanted to be a jerk aaaaand...I got it out of my system now.)


----------



## Naiad

Sholee said:


> Once you add it to the cart and you can update the quantity before checking out. That's how you can have more than 1. The birthstones are only giftable once, so if you received it from someone, you can't resell it.



That doesn't work for me ;o

Even if I edit, it still ends up the original quantity for some reason.


----------



## Skyfall

Lafiel said:


> That doesn't work for me ;o
> 
> Even if I edit, it still ends up the original quantity for some reason.



Me too!  Even if I put 3 regular cakes in my cart, I end up buying only 1.  I dont know why.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Alvery

Skyfall said:


> Me too!  Even if I put 3 regular cakes in my cart, I end up buying only 1.  I dont know why.



I think you guys need to press "enter" after typing in the amount you want to buy, so that it registers... That's how it works for me, at least.


----------



## Sholee

Lafiel said:


> That doesn't work for me ;o
> 
> Even if I edit, it still ends up the original quantity for some reason.





Skyfall said:


> Me too!  Even if I put 3 regular cakes in my cart, I end up buying only 1.  I dont know why.





Alvery said:


> I think you guys need to press "enter" after typing in the amount you want to buy, so that it registers... That's how it works for me, at least.



Yes, you need to press enter. BUT for some reason, the updating quantity feature is a little buggy? Cause sometimes it doesn't register the amount you typed in and it will only purchase 1. Just letting you guys know.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> Yes, you need to press enter. BUT for some reason, the updating quantity feature is a little buggy? Cause sometimes it doesn't register the amount you typed in and it will only purchase 1. Just letting you guys know.



Where's the enter button? All I can see is "confirm purchase".


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> Where's the enter button? All I can see is "confirm purchase".



enter as in your keyboard >_<


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> enter as in your keyboard >_<



Ooh okay. I'm on iPad, I guess I'll have to use my computer for those purchases xD


----------



## Sholee

*hoarders are going to kill me for leaking the secret*


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> *hoarders are going to kill me for leaking the secret*



I don't think the hoarders are going to be wanting to buy any moreeee lol.
They aren't selling :/ lol.

Also, how did you get your letters in the correct order? :O


----------



## Alvery

Lassy said:


> Ooh okay. I'm on iPad, I guess I'll have to use my computer for those purchases xD



Maybe try 'return' on your keyboard in the iPad?


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> *hoarders are going to kill me for leaking the secret*



Some birthstones are more pricey, like 299 TBT for January one, so if they wanted to hoard them, they'd need to own several thousands of BTB. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Maybe try 'return' on your keyboard in the iPad?



I'll try that!


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> Some birthstones are more pricey, like 299 TBT for January one, so if they wanted to hoard them, they'd need to own several thousands of BTB.



I don't think birthstones will be that profitable to hoard anyways, the stock sold for them is always like 300+. Also admins never stated that this will be the LAST year of birthstones, they only said that they will do birthstones for another year, so the possibly of them staying around is still there.


I just want 5 of my birthstone (october)


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> I don't think birthstones will be that profitable to hoard anyways, the stock sold for them is always like 300+. Also admins never stated that this will be the LAST year of birthstones, they only said that they will do birthstones for another year, so the possibly of them staying around is still there.
> 
> 
> I just want 5 of my birthstone (october)


Yeah, we never know if they'll be another cycle. :/
And since the rates are so high, it's not like people would be able to offer more. :B


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bumpoo


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

haven't been able to sell a popsicle all day even at 200 btb. :'(


----------



## Naiad

Bump ♥


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Boop


----------



## nammie

bump


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> haven't been able to sell a popsicle all day even at 200 btb. :'(



Apparently there are going to be more releases :<


----------



## Cadbberry

Only today and possibly tomarrow


----------



## Lassy

Cadbberry said:


> Only today and possibly tomarrow



So that'll be 600 each in total :0


----------



## Cadbberry

Possibly, we dont know if there will be one tomarrow


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sanaki

The cherry seems to have lost it's worth entirely. ;w; I can't even sell mine. /cry


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I am chicken. I bump thread as chicken bump thread. 
Chicken.


----------



## LyraVale

Ahri said:


> The cherry seems to have lost it's worth entirely. ;w; I can't even sell mine. /cry



Pretty sure prices are only down right now because the restock just happened this week. Give it a month and they'll probably go back up. Everyone is trying to sell right now, so it's not a good time to sell.


----------



## Sanaki

LyraVale said:


> Pretty sure prices are only down right now because the restock just happened this week. Give it a month and they'll probably go back up. Everyone is trying to sell right now, so it's not a good time to sell.



Good point.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2

Guys, I got a question if someone offered a yellow letter for let's say blue feather. Does that mean the blue feather skyrockets to the price of yellow letter? o.0


----------



## Cadbberry

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, I got a question if someone offered a yellow letter for let's say blue feather. Does that mean the blue feather skyrockets to the price of yellow letter? o.0


No it means your getting a great deal


----------



## Danielkang2

Yeah I know right cause someone happened to get a lucky offer from who has a LOT of tbt a extremely good offer but he declined. Then that person sold to someone else and he's asking people a yellow letter in trade for that said item.


----------



## Cadbberry

Danielkang2 said:


> Yeah I know right cause someone happened to get a lucky offer from who has a LOT of tbt a extremely good offer but he declined. Then that person sold to someone else and he's asking people a yellow letter in trade for that said item.



Man I wish that could happen to me, I have like no TBT right now. Whats on the side bar is all i got XD


----------



## Lassy

Bumpoo


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Mints

How come it changed from tbt to btb? Am I missing something here ?


----------



## Danielkang2

A mod suggested bell tree bells makes more sense. You can use whatever you want though.


----------



## Zulehan

Mints said:


> How come it changed from tbt to btb? Am I missing something here ?


Several members have been trying to make BTB a popular alternative acronym. After all, 'Bell Tree Bells' makes more sense, while TBT is simply the acronym for the forum, and has nothing to do with Bells. One of the proponents of BTB as an alternative acronym seems to obviously be Lassy, since she added it to her guide.


----------



## Lassy

Zulehan said:


> Several members have been trying to make BTB a popular alternative acronym. After all, 'Bell Tree Bells' makes more sense, while TBT is simply the acronym for the forum, and has nothing to do with Bells. One of the proponents of BTB as an alternative acronym seems to obviously be Lassy, since she added it to her guide.



We should start to use the proper term :9


----------



## Sanaki

People will always say what they prefer, but I agree that BTB does make more sense.


----------



## Zulehan

Lassy said:


> We should start to use the proper term :9


Let start the revolution!


----------



## Lassy

Buuump


----------



## LyraVale

Lassy said:


> We should start to use the proper term :9



Well, I'm trying, because I agree BTB makes more sense. But I have to admit it's awkward with people, recently when I was trying to make deals, and they kept calling it TBT, and I felt like I had to think about what I would call it. lol Since that's what people are used to, I didn't want to have this discussion:

Them: Ok how about 500 TBT
Me: Hmm...well can you do 600 BTB
Them: How about 500 TBT and a cherry
Me: Well I really prefer BTB only

Looks a little silly to me, like I'm trying to push them around or something. 
So instead it looks more like this:

Me: I would like offers in BTB
Them: Ok how about 500 TBT
Me: Hmm...well can you do 600 TBT
Them: Well how about 500 TBT and a cherry
Me: Well I really prefer BTB only
Them: How about 550 TBT
Me: Um...Fine. 550 TBT.

Which makes me look like a pushover.

This is an awkward phase until everyone switches to BTB. I guess it's not that big of a deal, but it's a little lol worthy sometimes. And in negotiations, these little things matter. Especially when it's written, with no way for the person to gauge your tone of voice, or facial expressions, or any other cues that let them know what kind of person they're dealing with.

And that was my super long analysis of the TBT/BTB situation. Consider it a bump.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Mario.

bump


----------



## Skep

bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Hey Lassy, not completely sure, but I think I saw Yookey sell a green feather for 4000.  She also has a blue feather at 4000 (for a while now) and it's still not sold.  I think there's still a wide range in the feathers, but the "common" ones are definitely going downwards.  Maybe the people who all wanted them have gotten them, or people are holding out for another faire, I don't know.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Hey Lassy, not completely sure, but I think I saw Yookey sell a green feather for 4000.  She also has a blue feather at 4000 (for a while now) and it's still not sold.  I think there's still a wide range in the feathers, but the "common" ones are definitely going downwards.  Maybe the people who all wanted them have gotten them, or people are holding out for another faire, I don't know.



Yeah, she was selling them at 5k, that's why I changed the pricing, I'll change it again! Thanks!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## spamurai

Bump ~

If only bumps earned me TBT Bells lol


----------



## Cadbberry

spamurai said:


> Bump ~
> 
> If only bumps earned me TBT Bells lol



I know right XD


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

This isnt directly collectable but how much BTB would you say a bag of fertilizer is worth


----------



## LyraVale

Cadbberry said:


> This isnt directly collectable but how much BTB would you say a bag of fertilizer is worth



I can't imagine anyone paying more than 5 BTB, if that. Last time I saw someone trying to sell fertilizer, no one bought. :c But maybe as part of a shop, along with hybrids, etc...they might.


----------



## Cadbberry

LyraVale said:


> I can't imagine anyone paying more than 5 BTB, if that. Last time I saw someone trying to sell fertilizer, no one bought. :c But maybe as part of a shop, along with hybrids, etc...they might.


Ok thanks


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump

nice to see some collectibles dropping in price  
maybe some people can afford them now


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> bump
> 
> nice to see some collectibles dropping in price
> maybe some people can afford them now



Yeh... I'm hoping the letters come down in price too xD


----------



## Cadbberry

spamurai said:


> Yeh... I'm hoping the letters come down in price too xD



Same here


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

I see the Ice Cream beginning to go up, from 200-275 BTB I don't know if this helps but its here


----------



## g u a v a

;A; why the sudden change from TBT to BTB?


----------



## Cadbberry

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; why the sudden change from TBT to BTB?



TBT had no real meaning while BTB means Bell Tree Bells


----------



## Maruchan

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; why the sudden change from TBT to BTB?



The answers can be found here: n__n
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223344-Forum-Currency


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; why the sudden change from TBT to BTB?



b/c we're starting the BTB revolution!
come join us


----------



## Sholee

bump


I was curious if anyone kept track of the prices and their fluctuation, it would be interesting to see what sold for how much earlier in the year and the max amount collectibles sold for in the past.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> bump
> 
> 
> I was curious if anyone kept track of the prices and their fluctuation, it would be interesting to see what sold for how much earlier in the year and the max amount collectibles sold for in the past.


I can roughly reminder some of the prices, like the chocolate cake was in January around 1 k - 1.5 k. 
The September birthstone was sold in an auction for 7000 BTB, in March-April.
Some stuff were cheaper, others were more expensive.


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> I can roughly reminder some of the prices, like the chocolate cake was in January around 1 k - 1.5 k.
> The September birthstone was sold in an auction for 7000 BTB, in March-April.
> Some stuff were cheaper, others were more expensive.



Man, I wish I could sell my sept or oct birthstone for that much lol...


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> Man, I wish I could sell my sept or oct birthstone for that much lol...



it was only b/c the buyer didn't know they were coming back for another year


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Frjck

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Snype

I am surprised you put my prices of 800 BTB for a traditional easter egg.

Felt like they should go for that price since they cost less eggs in the shop.


----------



## spamurai

Also, I sold a Yellow Candy yesterday for 400 TBT Bells in case it affects your guide.


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> Also, I sold a Yellow Candy yesterday for 400 TBT Bells in case it affects your guide.



Changed


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Guero101

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Frjck

Bump


----------



## LyraVale

A. I like when we have discussions here, better than just bumps... 

B. Do you guys think it's worth spending money on the candies right now? I want to get them because they are very cute, but IDK what's happening with Halloween. If I can get them on Halloween, maybe I should wait. Any opinions on the matter?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

LyraVale said:


> A. I like when we have discussions here, better than just bumps...
> 
> B. Do you guys think it's worth spending money on the candies right now? I want to get them because they are very cute, but IDK what's happening with Halloween. If I can get them on Halloween, maybe I should wait. Any opinions on the matter?



Wait ..Apparently a ton of red and yellow were sold in the shop. Fewer of the blue and green but the  resell price should still drop after Halloween .


----------



## LyraVale

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Wait ..Apparently a ton of red and yellow were sold in the shop. Fewer of the blue and green but the  resell price should still drop after Halloween .



I'm just wondering if they might change the design or make a new item instead of the old one from last Halloween. I hope they bring back the weird doll and lantern, etc too. I wasn't here at the time, so IDK how it even went down before. 

This is one time I hope the staff are too busy or not motivated enough to introduce a new design and just bring back the old. XD


----------



## Maruchan

LyraVale said:


> A. I like when we have discussions here, better than just bumps...
> 
> B. Do you guys think it's worth spending money on the candies right now? I want to get them because they are very cute, but IDK what's happening with Halloween. If I can get them on Halloween, maybe I should wait. Any opinions on the matter?





PrayingMantis10 said:


> Wait ..Apparently a ton of red and yellow were sold in the shop. Fewer of the blue and green but the  resell price should still drop after Halloween .


^ Thanks for that info - I have no idea what happened last Halloween.

Yup, same here: been eyeing the green candies for a while. Just the green ones. But then I looked at their prices (around 2.5k)...then I realize I couldn't afford them, unless they'll be back in Halloween AND there would be a new release or restock, AND I'm fortunate enough to be around for that.


----------



## kassie

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

I'm pretty sure they'll be back again, so it's better for you to wait.
But then we never know because the weird doll didn't come back last year.
If they don't come back, you could still buy them after after Halloween, I don't think the prices will jump that high in a month.


----------



## Coach

My 150th post! 

Bump!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I think the candies will come back for Halloween .They are found in game and they have already been designed. I would love to see the swirled lollipop from the game too...but I know Jeremy is very , very busy.


----------



## Mercedes

I think instead of BTB it should be TBT, it annoys my and makes my OCD flair up


----------



## Drake789

Luckypinch said:


> I think instead of BTB it should be TBT, it annoys my and makes my OCD flair up



I definitely agree, everyone should agree on what we call it (personally thing it should be called TBT)


----------



## Aradai

Drake789 said:


> I definitely agree, everyone should agree on what we call it (personally thing it should be called TBT)



Well, I just use TBT because it's imprinted in my mind. In time, BTB will replace TBT.
It's already happening lol.


----------



## Zulehan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I think the candies will come back for Halloween.


What I am most curious about is that 'dark' or black candy I saw someone with. I am assuming it was made for a single individual, or maybe a few people have it.


----------



## Drake789

Sparkanine said:


> Well, I just use TBT because it's imprinted in my mind. In time, BTB will replace TBT.
> It's already happening lol.



Very true it seems like lots more people are using the abbreviation BTB now instead of TBT, I don't get why but eh I guess things just change over time XD

Anyways, thank you for creating this guide for collectibles! I really had no idea what some collectibles were worth like the Easter eggs And feathers. I seriously never knew feathers were worth so much!

Oh and I have one question how did people get the pokeball, like was it ever sold in the shop or was it like a prize for winning something?


----------



## Lassy

Drake789 said:


> Very true it seems like lots more people are using the abbreviation BTB now instead of TBT, I don't get why but eh I guess things just change over time XD
> 
> Anyways, thank you for creating this guide for collectibles! I really had no idea what some collectibles were worth like the Easter eggs And feathers. I seriously never knew feathers were worth so much!
> 
> Oh and I have one question how did people get the pokeball, like was it ever sold in the shop or was it like a prize for winning something?



TBT means The Bell Tree, it isn't really correct to qualify the money as this name since it's the forum's name. BTB stands for Bell tree Bells which is correct. 

The pokeball was available during the release of Pokemon X and Y, last year, during a week, and they were restocked at a specific different time each day during the week in the shop.


----------



## LyraVale

Lassy said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll be back again, so it's better for you to wait.
> But then we never know because the weird doll didn't come back last year.
> If they don't come back, you could still buy them after after Halloween, I don't think the prices will jump that high in a month.



Oh I didn't know about the weird doll. I wasn't active until 2014, so I completely missed last Halloween. :C I hope they bring it back, it's really cute to me (lol, I know it's supposed to be creepy). Was there a lot of them in 2012? Or was it a rare item even then?


----------



## Frjck

Bump!


----------



## DragonSlayer08

bump!


----------



## Zane

Last two Red Candy's sold for 400 btb if that's relevant. XP


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?226328-SELLING-RED-CANDY-FOR-400-TBT-need-the-TBT!!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?226226-Collectible-Red-Candy-400-TBT-BTB


----------



## ChibiAngel86

*Can this be made into a sticky post please? *


----------



## Lassy

LyraVale said:


> Oh I didn't know about the weird doll. I wasn't active until 2014, so I completely missed last Halloween. :C I hope they bring it back, it's really cute to me (lol, I know it's supposed to be creepy). Was there a lot of them in 2012? Or was it a rare item even then?



I have absolutely no idea, I wasn't there.
I think they were limited to a certain number, maybe like green/blue candies, but that's my deduction. And again, we don't see a lot of members from 2012, so we can't really know, and collectibles were a new add on, so maybe people didn't know much about it or weren't interested.
Perhaps if a mod/admin could inform us about it it'd be nice 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Last two Red Candy's sold for 400 btb if that's relevant. XP
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?226328-SELLING-RED-CANDY-FOR-400-TBT-need-the-TBT!!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?226226-Collectible-Red-Candy-400-TBT-BTB



Very relevant, thank you!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Would you say 350-400 btb is fair for a july birthstone?


----------



## Lassy

J o s h said:


> Would you say 350-400 btb is fair for a july birthstone?



Not sure. The birthstone was available last month, so people who were interested in it already have it. But I'd say 350 BTB would still be fair.


----------



## LyraVale

Lassy said:


> I have absolutely no idea, I wasn't there.
> I think they were limited to a certain number, maybe like green/blue candies, but that's my deduction. And again, we don't see a lot of members from 2012, so we can't really know, and collectibles were a new add on, so maybe people didn't know much about it or weren't interested.
> Perhaps if a mod/admin could inform us about it it'd be nice



I wonder if we can request that they bring it back. It's one that a lot of us would love to have. I was wondering why it wasn't on your list, so now it makes sense. 

I feel like just from looking at Jennifer's list, there was a lot more variety in collectibles in 2012. So maybe people weren't as involved in "collecting" for the sake of collecting, and were more interested in the events themselves. Or the admins had more time to do a lot of different events and create special event collectibles/trophies/badges. 

Hard to judge from just a few months of being here, but I do know they keep saying they have more important things to do. And with so many more members (than in 2012 for example), I'm not surprised.


----------



## Lassy

LyraVale said:


> I wonder if we can request that they bring it back. It's one that a lot of us would love to have. I was wondering why it wasn't on your list, so now it makes sense.
> 
> I feel like just from looking at Jennifer's list, there was a lot more variety in collectibles in 2012. So maybe people weren't as involved in "collecting" for the sake of collecting, and were more interested in the events themselves. Or the admins had more time to do a lot of different events and create special event collectibles/trophies/badges.
> 
> Hard to judge from just a few months of being here, but I do know they keep saying they have more important things to do. And with so many more members (than in 2012 for example), I'm not surprised.



Not sure they would. It's like asking to bring back next year the summer collectibles. The candies should be there every year since it's inAC, but the weird doll? It isn't. But the graphic of it seems older, so wouldn't go too well with newer collectibles.


----------



## LyraVale

Lassy said:


> Not sure they would. It's like asking to bring back next year the summer collectibles. The candies should be there every year since it's inAC, but the weird doll? It isn't. But the graphic of it seems older, so wouldn't go too well with newer collectibles.



:'C

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> Not sure they would. It's like asking to bring back next year the summer collectibles. The candies should be there every year since it's inAC, but the weird doll? It isn't. But the graphic of it seems older, so wouldn't go too well with newer collectibles.



You are right . The style seems different. Ah well, I'll be happy with candies.


----------



## Drake789

Hoping to get a candy this year! If they release them again that would be really cool


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Hey... can I bump this thread as well? It's like, a really good guide and all.


----------



## Frjck

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperLuigi3 said:


> Hey... can I bump this thread as well? It's like, a really good guide and all.



You dont have to ask


----------



## LyraVale

Bump


----------



## Sholee

I want the dark candy! does anyone know where that came from? it wasn't included in last years halloween event


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sholee said:


> I want the dark candy! does anyone know where that came from? it wasn't included in last years halloween event



There was only one  on Halloween and it can't be gifted. It was supposed to be cursed.


----------



## Sholee

i wonder what it does then if its cursed?

like everytime you post, instead of gaining bells, you lose bells? ahahah that would be funny


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sholee said:


> i wonder what it does then if its cursed?



Supposedly bring bad luck!


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> i wonder what it does then if its cursed?
> 
> like everytime you post, instead of gaining bells, you lose bells? ahahah that would be funny



Haha that would be creepy xD I don't think many people would want it!


----------



## LyraVale

PrayingMantis10 said:


> There was only one  on Halloween and it can't be gifted. It was supposed to be cursed.



Hmm...but according to Jennifer's guide, she said you HAD to gift it to lift the bad luck. IDK where she got the info, but she must have had a reason to put that in there.


----------



## Lassy

LyraVale said:


> Hmm...but according to Jennifer's guide, she said you HAD to gift it to lift the bad luck. IDK where she got the info, but she must have had a reason to put that in there.



Yeah you had to gift it, but the owner of the dark candy didn't want to, so the admins just made it not giftable after Halloween.


----------



## LyraVale

Lassy said:


> Yeah you had to gift it, but the owner of the dark candy didn't want to, so the admins just made it not giftable after Halloween.



Sounds like that was the beginning of the Collectibles Saga that exists today. 
Maybe the admins cursed themselves? lol


----------



## LyraVale

wow, why no bumps today?


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Coach

Bumpies!


----------



## Lassy

Updated some prices thanks to Sholee!


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Snype

Hang on a second.

Just because one person sold a green candy at 1.7K means that the candy goes down in price? :c


----------



## Lassy

Snype said:


> Hang on a second.
> 
> Just because one person sold a green candy at 1.7K means that the candy goes down in price? :c



Sholee did an auction that lasted several days. If it was just sold at a low price within a short time, this wouldn't be taken into much account since we wouldn't be able to see a lot of demand of it. The demand being low currently, the price drops. Halloween is in a month, people are waiting for it to get the candies because they'll be much cheaper!


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Danielkang2

I feel that pokeballs don't go for 14k. I haven't seen one sell at that price for a long time.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> I feel that pokeballs don't go for 14k. I haven't seen one sell at that price for a long time.



Nobody is selling/buying any pokeballs so we can't know. :/


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## f11

I hope green feather and blue house fall :>


----------



## Sholee

it looks like most of the prices are dropping, i guess people are anticipating shop restocks with a maybe halloween event?


----------



## f11

Heh good.


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

About to falll off first page, sooooooo bumpy!

Edit: also, I think choco cakes are about to come down?  The last 2 that were up for sale went without buyers (I think).  Its true that the sellers were holding out for 3,500 at least, but no one bit at that price.  I see one is up for sale, and its still not sold.  My guess is the peeps with lots of bells to burn have collected the 10 they want (or whatever their personal mission was), and now, no one is actively seeking.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump ...does anyone have any idea how many of each candy were sold last year in the shop during Halloween?


----------



## Lassy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> bump ...does anyone have any idea how many of each candy were sold last year in the shop during Halloween?


Er, yellow were unlimited, red had a big quantity, so I'd say 200-300 of them? 
I have no idea though...


----------



## Lassy

BumP


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> Er, yellow were unlimited, red had a big quantity, so I'd say 200-300 of them?
> I have no idea though...



Thank you. My wi-fi has been acting too sluggish for restocks lately. I was hoping to get the red and yellow on Halloween.lol


----------



## Sholee

it definitely wasn't hard to obtain all 4 candies last year during the event, they were restocked frequently and sold in the marketplace for fairly cheap BUT there weren't as many hoarders as there are today. I do suspect the current prices will probably plummet if they bring the candies back.

*
*lollipops pleaseeee**


----------



## Cadbberry

I hope so, I wasn't here when they did Halloween so I want to get the candies and stuff without having to spend all my TBT


----------



## Coach

There actually isn't an unlimited number of cakes, there is only about 50 left in stock.


----------



## Skyfall

Coach said:


> There actually isn't an unlimited number of cakes, there is only about 50 left in stock.



I think they will probably restock those, although if they dont, that will be hilarious to me as everyone has always poo poo'ed them as they were too readily available.


----------



## Coach

Skyfall said:


> I think they will probably restock those, although if they dont, that will be hilarious to me as everyone has always poo poo'ed them as they were too readily available.



I know, right! I want them to not be restocked, just because I bought a lot of them.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> it definitely wasn't hard to obtain all 4 candies last year during the event, they were restocked frequently and sold in the marketplace for fairly cheap BUT there weren't as many hoarders as there are today. I do suspect the current prices will probably plummet if they bring the candies back.
> 
> *
> *lollipops pleaseeee**


I pray for lollipops too >3< !


----------



## Danielkang2

I mean the popsicles only sell for like 60 tbt over shop price because there were so many cherries too. I wonder how much cakes will be worth.  I truly feel that icecream collectibles should be more expensive.  Your guide is accurate with the market.  I just don't understand the market lol They won't be restocked. I'm just going to keep it for like 3 years and sell them like 4k each.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## LyraVale

Bump~


----------



## LyraVale

Bump


----------



## Libra

Things that go bump in the night.


----------



## Libra

May I have this bump ?


----------



## Libra

Even more things that go bump in the night!


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Boop


----------



## Coach

Cake is now sold out from the shop! I bought 11 at once from the shop...


----------



## Oblivia

Ha, I wonder if the cake has ever sold out prior to this.  I'd have to assume it'll be restocked shortly, so I'll go ahead and take a screenshot.


----------



## Skyfall

Yup, saw that the cake is sold out!  . I wonder if it will be immediately restocked or later, with a direct or something.


----------



## Drake789

So if the cake is not restocked then the selling price for it should go up some right?


----------



## Sholee

not by much, prob around 35 bells.. i mean theres 1000+ out there


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## toothless12

bump!


----------



## Delphine

Bump!


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## Coach

I sold a cake for 50 TBT since I bought them out yesterday. <.<


----------



## Frjck

Bump


----------



## f11

I think Dark blue letter is falling....totally not biased


----------



## DeadJo

Bump. Will the popsicle and ice cream's value really never go up?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Delphine

Bump ~


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Sanaki

bump


----------



## Flyffel

Coach said:


> I sold a cake for 50 TBT since I bought them out yesterday. <.<


They will be restocked and there is an almost infinite amount in circulation. They are still not worth more than 30. A few people might buy them now but soon they will have them and then probably nobody even wants them at 29.


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpu


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## device

Interesting to see the prices of collectibles, thank you for the guide. Glad to see somebody is keeping things up to date.

Chocolate cake looks so tasty.​


----------



## LyraVale

boop


----------



## Wholockian

((Psst...The cake is now sold out (but good thread anyway- it is really helpful)))


----------



## Lassy

Wholockian said:


> ((Psst...The cake is now sold out (but good thread anyway- it is really helpful)))



Thanks for the info 
Didn't have a lot of time to check TBT since I started uni x_x 
I'm overwhelmed so I won't be present for a few days.


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## f11

Oh god some one wanted to trade their dark blue letter for my pokeball. Their reason: they noticed my collectibles were out of order.


----------



## SharJoY

Skyfall said:


> Bump!



Love your sig!


Oh and a morning bump!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

C r y s t a l said:


> Oh god some one wanted to trade their dark blue letter for my pokeball. Their reason: they noticed my collectibles were out of order.



Lmao.


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump~


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## SharJoY

late afternoon bump


----------



## Sanaki

> They are getting restocked during this week, so the prices may go down as they'll be 500 of each overall. If you find that pricey for now, I'd advise you to wait. They surely won't go up.



You might wanna remove this part. ^^


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Lassy

Ahri said:


> You might wanna remove this part. ^^



Edited! Completely forgot about it. X_X


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Bump ~


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Libra

*sings* For we can bump up and away


----------



## Libra

Bump!


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## spamurai

Been away for a month and this thread is still going strong xD


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Hi  
I asked awhile ago about the February birth stone and lassy told me 800-900tbt. Is that still it's price range? Also, how much would a January one cost?


----------



## Skyfall

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Hi
> I asked awhile ago about the February birth stone and lassy told me 800-900tbt. Is that still it's price range? Also, how much would a January one cost?



I would think its come down a bit.  (i thought i saw a january stone trade for 300 tbt plus normal cake a few days ago? I dont remember exactly, you should do a search for it if you are curious). In a few months, january is coming and so is february, so as we are getting closer and closer, those should be coming down.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Skyfall said:


> I would think its come down a bit.  (i thought i saw a january stone trade for 300 tbt plus normal cake a few days ago? I dont remember exactly, you should do a search for it if you are curious). In a few months, january is coming and so is february, so as we are getting closer and closer, those should be coming down.



Thanks for answering  
Oh wow okay ^^ I want to start collecting the birth stone collection, so now would be the time to start it seems x)


----------



## Skyfall

Or, you can just wait for each month.  . But yeah, sometimes i will spend the bells to have it now, lol.


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Bump ~


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Libra

Bump!


----------



## DeadJo

Bump


----------



## kassie

Bump.


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuuuuump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Frjck

Bump


----------



## Sanaki

bump!


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Oh! Oh! Let me bump this thread as well!


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G <3​


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## SharJoY

Evening bump.


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## SharJoY

as I bump this thread, I am pondering as to why it is not a sticky.....it is a very useful guide.


----------



## Sholee

mysticoma said:


> as I bump this thread, I am pondering as to why it is not a sticky.....it is a very useful guide.



I think because the mods don't want this guide to dictate the market prices (even though it already does >_<). They feel people should be able to pay/sell what they want for the collectibles.


----------



## SharJoY

That same thinking could apply to the villager popularity thread as well. (not bashing that thread, it is very useful as well)

And you are right, it already does.


----------



## Skyfall

BUMP


----------



## Javocado

Why is Red Feather so expensive rip


----------



## Guero101

bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

BUMP


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2

Sholee said:


> I think because the mods don't want this guide to dictate the market prices (even though it already does >_<). They feel people should be able to pay/sell what they want for the collectibles.


^^ This but because of the Lassy guide prices are more stagnant.  Like if the Lassy guide price changes from 1000 to 500 it's going to stay at 500 for a MUCH longer time then if there wasn't a guide. People will only sell at that price and it will take a long time to change.


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## Lassy

Thanks to vanishinkira for informing me about the price of the pink letter  !


----------



## Sanaki

It's seriously that low now.. wow


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuuump


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Naiad

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump!


----------



## spamurai

Bump... 
Back again... are collectibles still selling? or...


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuump!


----------



## Cadbberry

Yay October Birthstone is in the shop :3 Bump


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> Bump...
> Back again... are collectibles still selling? or...



Depends of which ones :<


----------



## spamurai

I've finally bought the dark blue Japanese letter 
Bought for 3800 incase this affects your guide.


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> I've finally bought the dark blue Japanese letter
> Bought for 3800 incase this affects your guide.



onto the next! the yellow letter!


----------



## Delphine

Bump! ~


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## SharJoY

bump


----------



## Sholee

bumpp

so quiet in here


----------



## Cadbberry

well nothing is really new and prices are staying constant enough
-Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## LyraVale

Bump


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> I've finally bought the dark blue Japanese letter
> Bought for 3800 incase this affects your guide.



Congrats!
Yeah I tweaked the guide, I made it go around 4 k


----------



## Vizionari

bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Boop - Lassy, restock!  And candies are in stock.  Common sense, but I think it goes without saying no one will pay a premium for the yellow candies in the next few weeks since it is unlimited quantity.  

Looks like the next few months will be busy for collectibles!


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> Looks like the next few months will be busy for collectibles!



That's an understatement!


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> That's an understatement!



I am super excited, first fall season here on TBT and I have 2k tbt to spend, hopefully the colletibles are super duper cool :3


----------



## Skyfall

I am super excited about the faire.  I am going to assume the feathers are back, and if they are, maybe i can earn them instead of trying to gather 10000 for one...


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> I am super excited about the faire.  I am going to assume the feathers are back, and if they are, maybe i can earn them instead of trying to gather 10000 for one...



Oh yeah, I am super excited for feathers~


----------



## kassie

Skyfall said:


> I am super excited about the faire.  I am going to assume the feathers are back, and if they are, maybe i can earn them instead of trying to gather 10000 for one...



Ah, same! Would really love to have the pink and white feathers without having to pay arm-and-leg prices.


----------



## Sanaki

my dream is to own a white feather so maybe if i work hard enough I'll get one :3


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Boop - Lassy, restock!  And candies are in stock.  Common sense, but I think it goes without saying no one will pay a premium for the yellow candies in the next few weeks since it is unlimited quantity.
> 
> Looks like the next few months will be busy for collectibles!


Just updated! Didn't expect a bell tree direct this early :0 !


----------



## Cadbberry

Seen the Cherries sell up in the 140-200, few dips in 125 but around that range. also cakes got restocked so they should sell for far less now


----------



## Lassy

Cadbberry said:


> Seen the Cherries sell up in the 140-200, few dips in 125 but around that range. also cakes got restocked so they should sell for far less now



Okay thanks for informing me! I completely forgot to edit for the cakes ;_;


----------



## Cadbberry

All good~ I was just nitpicking


----------



## Sanaki

Cadbberry said:


> Seen the Cherries sell up in the 140-200, few dips in 125 but around that range. also cakes got restocked so they should sell for far less now



i dont see why they all of a sudden sold for more, there were 3k sold lmao


----------



## Cadbberry

Ahri said:


> i dont see why they all of a sudden sold for more, there were 3k sold lmao



idk just seen it flux around there, same reason we have millions of TBT and it costs 8 mil for 100


----------



## Sanaki

cause TBT is hoarded for collectibles and people like to have a lot of it and aren't willing to part with it that easily anymore.

a cake is not treasured.


----------



## Cadbberry

Ahri said:


> cause TBT is hoarded for collectibles and people like to have a lot of it and aren't willing to part with it that easily anymore.
> 
> a cake is not treasured.


Oh cake, I thought you meant Cherry- because they sold out earlier in the month so they sold for more


----------



## Sanaki

still, didn't think anybody really liked them enough to even waste 50 on them lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Ahri said:


> still, didn't think anybody really liked them enough to even waste 50 on them lol



idk but it happened


----------



## f11

idk if this changes the guide but

I traded 4 choco cakes for a green feather and a yellow letter for a red feather


----------



## Coach

Well, I'm not complaining that people bought cakes for 50 TBT. <.<


----------



## Skyfall

A random thought just entered my head... Is that yellow candy available in unlimited quantities only today?  I had assumed it will be around all the way until Halloween.  But who knows, right?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Skyfall said:


> A random thought just entered my head... Is that yellow candy available in unlimited quantities only today?  I had assumed it will be around all the way until Halloween.  But who knows, right?



Well in all reality who knows?!?! So buy what you want today just in case.lol


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> A random thought just entered my head... Is that yellow candy available in unlimited quantities only today?  I had assumed it will be around all the way until Halloween.  But who knows, right?



I think it'll be available until the end of Halloween 
But who knows ^_^ ?


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## spamurai

I don't think I'll ever get a yellow house lol...
Has the price dropped for them now that there are more out there?


----------



## Gracelia

spamurai said:


> I don't think I'll ever get a yellow house lol...
> Has the price dropped for them now that there are more out there?



I saw one selling for 13.5k roughly 2 days ago. Not sure if it's still around or has been sold already. From what I can tell, it did drop a bit though.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Gracelia said:


> I saw one selling for 13.5k roughly 2 days ago. Not sure if it's still around or has been sold already. From what I can tell, it did drop a bit though.



It used to be 20k.. Wow!


----------



## Gracelia

Mayorofarcadia said:


> It used to be 20k.. Wow!



Ikr!! Makes me tempted to collect a full set, but naaaah. XD


----------



## Sholee

seems like they keep restocking the letters with every belltreedirect now
the price should be decreasing as there are more out now


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> seems like they keep restocking the letters with every belltreedirect now
> the price should be decreasing as there are more out now



Yeah it will definitely decrease


----------



## Coach

I sold a cherry for 160 yesterday, if that affects anything.


----------



## Lassy

Coach said:


> I sold a cherry for 160 yesterday, if that affects anything.



Not too much, 10 BTB difference isn't that big 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And anyway the price states that it is around 150, so 160 is pretty close.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Boooop


----------



## Skyfall

Hi!  Heads up that BiggKitty is offering 3000 for yoshi eggs and Callway is offering 2000 for those, so... those are going up!  And I'm not sure, because I wasn't paying too close attention, but I think Tracey was selling togepi's for like 900 or 1000 (but then, they sold really quickly).


----------



## BiggKitty

Skyfall said:


> Hi!  Heads up that BiggKitty is offering 3000 for yoshi eggs and Callway is offering 2000 for those, so... those are going up!  And I'm not sure, because I wasn't paying too close attention, but I think Tracey was selling togepi's for like 900 or 1000 (but then, they sold really quickly).



The thing is, I have been trying to buy YOSHI eggs for quite a while now as you can see from my thread, but I wouldn't pay 3k or more than 1k for a Togepi egg of which some do seem to be coming on the market, unlike the elusive YOSHI


----------



## Coach

Some cherries are being sold for 119 bells now.


----------



## Skyfall

BiggKitty said:


> The thing is, I have been trying to buy YOSHI eggs for quite a while now as you can see from my thread, but I wouldn't pay 3k or more than 1k for a Togepi egg of which some do seem to be coming on the market, unlike the elusive YOSHI



I have been surprised you havent found any.  Yoshi is rare but not that rare.  Will keep a lookout for you.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> I have been surprised you havent found any.  Yoshi is rares but not that rare.  Will keep a lookout for you.



It was hard to get  but if you look hard enough you can find them, i have seen them all surface in the past month


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## spamurai

~bump



BiggKitty said:


> Bump


*steals your weird doll xD*


----------



## BiggKitty

spamurai said:


> ~bump
> 
> 
> *steals your weird doll xD*



My weird doll would give you a black eye if you tried to steal him


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## LyraVale

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## toothless12

bump!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Sholee

Recently, I've been seeing a lot of "look at lassy's guide for price reference" in the OP of buying/selling threads lately


is there something going on? O_O


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Bump


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Sanaki

Sholee said:


> Recently, I've been seeing a lot of "look at lassy's guide for price reference" in the OP of buying/selling threads lately
> 
> 
> is there something going on? O_O



it's aimed at people who have no idea what collectibles are worth sincerely

but other people do it too just in general


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Coach

Red candy added to the shop for 49 bells each. Selling for 150-300 currently.


----------



## Sanaki

300 is a little steep jeesh we dont even know if they're gonna be put back out or not


----------



## Sholee

50 red candies were restocked and more restocks for the red will be coming. I think/predict the price will avg around 150-200 which will make sense since the amount sold will be about the same with the summer collectibles.


----------



## Skyfall

Bumps


----------



## B e t h a n y

I wonder if with the price changes, the prices in tbt market will raise to.... What does everyone think?


This is regarding the candy btw


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## Coach

I'm pretty sure the red candy will be going up a bit during October. People will be trying to buy one before the Halloween even tends and they go up even more.


----------



## Sholee

Coach said:


> I'm pretty sure the red candy will be going up a bit during October. People will be trying to buy one before the Halloween even tends and they go up even more.



theres going to be more restocks and many TBT members already have red candy from last year
and you knowww people who are selling the red candies will undercut each other's prices~ 
so I don't think the price will increase by alot


----------



## Sanaki

Sholee said:


> theres going to be more restocks and many TBT members already have red candy from last year



He's only saying it since he got 5 red candies and sold them for like 300 each lol


----------



## Sholee

Ahri said:


> He's only saying it since he got 5 red candies and sold them for like 300 each lol



I'm just glad I anticipated this event and sold my candies over the summer for a huge profit
if there was a 5th colored candy, i would buy the candies since i'm all for symmetry but theres 4, and it looks super awkward no matter how I arrange it unless i do the same color at both ends.


----------



## Coach

Ahri said:


> He's only saying it since he got 5 red candies and sold them for like 300 each lol



I sold 2 for 150 and 1 for 300. I just wanted to help out people looking.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> theres going to be more restocks and many TBT members already have red candy from last year
> and you knowww people who are selling the red candies will undercut each other's prices~
> so I don't think the price will increase by alot



Yeah it will go down as more Restocks are coming, just like last year!


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## SharJoY

bump


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## Gosalyne

> g r e e n . c a n d y - price in the shop: 59 BTB - retail price: ~ 1.5 k BTB
> b l u e . c a n d y - price in the shop: 99 BTB - retail price: ~ 4 k BTB



WHAT?
.....
I would never pay such amounts for 3 coloured pixels.

I sold three valuable villagers to have the amount I have right now, and to get each villager I spent hours getting him/her in one of my towns.


----------



## sej

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Gosalyne said:


> WHAT?
> .....
> I would never pay such amounts for 3 coloured pixels.
> 
> I sold three valuable villagers to have the amount I have right now, and to get each villager I spent hours getting him/her in one of my towns.


Prices should go down when they'll get stocked


----------



## Nanobyte

This is really helpful! Thanks!
Oh, btw, do you think you could tell me who has the golden egg?


----------



## sej

Nanobyte said:


> This is really helpful! Thanks!
> Oh, btw, do you think you could tell me who has the golden egg?



Tom


----------



## Coach

It's Jennifer who has it, actually.


----------



## Skyfall

Yes, Jennifer got it from Tom... bump!


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## kassie

Bump.


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Witch

I think now the price yoshi egg is not correct.

Currently offered by him 3k or a little more and still are hard to get.

Therefore, I think 2k is not a price right now. Tomorrow, i dont know.


----------



## Lassy

Witch said:


> I think now the price yoshi egg is not correct.
> 
> Currently offered by him 3k or a little more and still are hard to get.
> 
> Therefore, I think 2k is not a price right now. Tomorrow, i dont know.



Updated the yoshi egg price  ! thanks!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Would you say that there is more interest in the candies this year  than last year's shop stock?


----------



## sej

Hi! I would suggest 700-800 TBT for green candy? (im not buying. Just suggesting a price )


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Lassy

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Would you say that there is more interest in the candies this year  than last year's shop stock?


Yeah definitely, peuple think of them as a way to get more BTB, and collectibles weren't as popular as they are now. I mean, for the red candies, you definitely could catch them at any time because people didn't buy in bundles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Hi! I would suggest 700-800 TBT for green candy? (im not buying. Just suggesting a price )



Did you see anyone sell for that price? 
I have for now sold 2 green candies for 1.1k each .


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> Yeah definitely, peuple think of them as a way to get more BTB, and collectibles weren't as popular as they are now. I mean, for the red candies, you definitely could catch them at any time because people didn't buy in bundles.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see anyone sell for that price?
> I have for now sold 2 green candies for 1.1k each .


Selcouth sold one to Sej for 400 just to be nice


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gonna bump and say congrats on the almost 1500 posts here!


----------



## Drake789

Bump ~ Oh and a quick question. Does anyone know how much a weird doll is worth? Just curious


----------



## kassie

Drake789 said:


> Bump ~ Oh and a quick question. Does anyone know how much a weird doll is worth? Just curious



I was wondering this as well.


----------



## Toot

Hm... how much is the Dark Csndy worth? :3


----------



## kassie

Bumpu


----------



## Lassy

Drake789 said:


> Bump ~ Oh and a quick question. Does anyone know how much a weird doll is worth? Just curious


I've never seen it sold, so I have no idea how much it's worth :/


----------



## Guero101

bump


----------



## f11

1500th post on this thread!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lassy said:


> I've never seen it sold, so I have no idea how much it's worth :/



Most people don't want to sell it even. But I'm guessing around at least 20k, because Pokeballs are rare compared to people willing to sell their weird doll.


----------



## Toot

GodToot said:


> Hm... how much is the Dark Csndy worth? :3


:3


----------



## f11

Pretty sure member Netflix bout ght one.


----------



## Sanaki

Cuppycakez said:


> Most people don't want to sell it even. But I'm guessing around at least 20k, because Pokeballs are rare compared to people willing to sell their weird doll.



Considering that there's only 26 white feathers on the forum and they could go for 50k+ and people are rarely ever willing to sell it (never seen like any threads) i wouldn't be surprised if it was like some ridiculous price of like 70k+ 

but who knows? who would actually put it up for that much because who _actually_ has over 70k tbt

besides demand also ties into it i guess

im probably wrong im bad with this stuff

only 1-3 i know.


----------



## Sholee

Ahri said:


> Considering that there's only 26 white feathers on the forum and they could go for 50k+ and people are rarely ever willing to sell it



I used to want the white feather but then realized the fair will come back and the value will drop. And i'm sure if people complain enough, there will be more distributed.. I mean look what happened to the yellow letter, there was only like 20(?) available for a longgg time but people kept complaining about it and they ended up restocking more. It may be different for the feathers as it's an event thing but seeing as how people are so hungry for BTB nowadays, i'm sure a lot more people will participate this year just so they can profit off selling the feathers which means there willl be a lot more feathers available to buy/sell in the market.


----------



## Sanaki

well somebody told me it's not guaranteed the feathers will come back


----------



## PrayingMantis10

C r y s t a l said:


> Pretty sure member Netflix bout ght one.



Netflix is inactive and she got the weird doll from an inactive member. I traded with Netflix for mine which she got from an inactive member. BiggKitty's weird doll I traded for and gifted  to her.


----------



## Sholee

Ahri said:


> well somebody told me it's not guaranteed the feathers will come back



I honestly don't think the mods/admins have the time to create new collectibles
look at the halloween event, it's the samee shizz as last year and possibly 1 new one.
and the birthstones, it's circulating for another year even though everyone said it was only for 1 year

people have better things to do than make new collectibles for every event every year~


----------



## Sanaki

yeah maybe, idk im not demanding new collectibles as i dont really care.

i love the old ones personally so.. lol i _do_ hope the feathers return


----------



## LyraVale

Sholee said:


> I honestly don't think the mods/admins have the time to create new collectibles
> look at the halloween event, it's the samee shizz as last year and possibly 1 new one.
> and the birthstones, it's circulating for another year even though everyone said it was only for 1 year
> 
> people have better things to do than make new collectibles for every event every year~



I don't think it's that they didn't want to make new ones, I think it's because there are a LOT of new users and they're all into collecting too...everyone wants a chance at having the old stuff, so they brought them all back one more round. I actually prefer it this way. And with the new beach collectibles, they got to put a little something new out there too.

I actually think the older collectibles like the weird doll, snowglobe, lantern, feathers, etc were really cool looking, so I keep hoping they'll bring them back. Even that dern pokeball..... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Sholee

bumps


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> I don't think it's that they didn't want to make new ones, I think it's because there are a LOT of new users and they're all into collecting too...everyone wants a chance at having the old stuff, so they brought them all back one more round. I actually prefer it this way. And with the new beach collectibles, they got to put a little something new out there too.
> 
> I actually think the older collectibles like the weird doll, snowglobe, lantern, feathers, etc were really cool looking, so I keep hoping they'll bring them back. Even that dern pokeball..... *fingers crossed*



I'm not going to comment on the feathers in particular (obviously), but this is pretty spot on. There is a tough line now between catering to newer members by bringing back older collectibles and not making them impossible to obtain later down the line, while still having something new and exciting for the older crowd.

Ultimately though, we can't please everyone. Obviously those with tons and tons of collectibles already would prefer new ones, while others would jump at the chance to have a possibility of obtaining previously released ones that are practically impossible to get now.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> I'm not going to comment on the feathers in particular (obviously), but this is pretty spot on. There is a tough line now between catering to newer members by bringing back older collectibles and not making them impossible to obtain later down the line, while still having something new and exciting for the older crowd.
> 
> Ultimately though, we can't please everyone. Obviously those with tons and tons of collectibles already would prefer new ones, while others would jump at the chance to have a possibility of obtaining previously released ones that are practically impossible to get now.



#BringbackPokeballs


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Sholee

how great would it be to have rentable collectibles ahahah
so collectibles can keep getting recycled btwn old and new users


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## starlark

If someone was to sell their Dusty Lantern (i think that's what it's called??? idk) in an auction, what do you reckon it would fetch?


----------



## kassie

starlark said:


> If someone was to sell their Dusty Lantern (i think that's what it's called??? idk) in an auction, what do you reckon it would fetch?



It can't be gifted to someone else, so. o:

Ancient Lantern & Dusty scroll


----------



## azukitan

Cadbberry said:


> #BringbackPokeballs



ORAS is coming out, so I don't see Wynaut 8D


----------



## Cadbberry

azukitan said:


> ORAS is coming out, so I don't see Wynaut 8D



I agree Absol-lutly


----------



## Guero101

Bump


----------



## Toot

Boop...


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## sej

Is there one for the rainbow feather?


----------



## starlark

selcouth said:


> It can't be gifted to someone else, so. o:
> 
> Ancient Lantern & Dusty scroll



W-what? Aw man that sucks, I'd do anything for one ;-;
But I reckon it would cost lots so lol


----------



## Toot

Boop


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Really hope the red candy goes up after halloween :F


----------



## Sholee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Really hope the red candy goes up after halloween :F



it will~ but im not sure by how much since theres more and more stock everyday

it would prob sell the best around late spring bc most people with red candies are likely be inactive by then


----------



## device

Sej said:


> Is there one for the rainbow feather?



Rainbow feathers were gifted by Justin to those who were in the top three in contests at the fair last year and I do not think they can be gifted, rainbow feather has never been sold. ​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sholee said:


> it will~ but im not sure by how much since theres more and more stock everyday
> 
> it would prob sell the best around late spring bc most people with red candies are likely be inactive by then



I won't be gone. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanishingKira said:


> Rainbow feathers were gifted by Justin to those who were in the top three in contests at the fair last year and I do not think they can be gifted, rainbow feather has never been sold. ​


Makes me want to enter/win contests more now for the awesome prizes haha


----------



## buuunii

How much do the blue candies go for?? :0


----------



## Sanaki

the guide used to say like 4k lmao

so probably around that..


----------



## buuunii

Ahri said:


> the guide used to say like 4k lmao
> 
> so probably around that..



Thanks :O


----------



## Sanaki

i think, i dont know tho, because *lots* of people are hoping/anticipating for a blue candy in that thread. could easily go up.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

4kish. Players with the blue candies know that  few were stocked for Halloween  so it's not a matter of waiting for the restock and getting one. At one point they were going for 5k each


----------



## Lassy

Sej said:


> Is there one for the rainbow feather?



You can't gift it.


----------



## device

Lassy said:


> You can't gift it.



As I said already. Will the party popper be coming back by the way?​


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Mercedes

Bamp


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Is anyone else considering starting a trading group where we solidfy the bells to TBT price at 1 Million per 100 TBT?


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Bumping for the current restocks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hey thread!

Y U No be sticky?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Apple2012 said:


> Hey thread!
> 
> Y U No be sticky?



Because Justin and Tina go by their own prices.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!  

And it will be really interesting to see where the candies land in prices.  I think maybe 1 or 2 users have hoarded a substantial amount of green candy, but I don't see any for sale, so, maybe they will stay the same (although before these restocks, I would have thought there would have been a plummet in prices.)


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> Bump!
> 
> And it will be really interesting to see where the candies land in prices.  I think maybe 1 or 2 users have hoarded a substantial amount of green candy, but I don't see any for sale, so, maybe they will stay the same (although before these restocks, I would have thought there would have been a plummet in prices.)



I think they prevented that by restocking such small amounts really. 

But also people have been helping each other out, which helps the prices not go crazy high...even with hoarders hoarding.


----------



## Mercedes

What was the candy before the halloween event came.


----------



## Lassy

Luckypinch said:


> What was the candy before the halloween event came.



Huh?


----------



## Justin

Skyfall said:


> Bump!
> 
> And it will be really interesting to see where the candies land in prices.  I think maybe 1 or 2 users have hoarded a substantial amount of green candy, but I don't see any for sale, so, maybe they will stay the same (although before these restocks, I would have thought there would have been a plummet in prices.)



I would expect a substantial drop in prices. We will be restocking pretty aggressively the last two days.


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> I would expect a substantial drop in prices. We will be restocking pretty aggressively the last two days.


We need your advice in the chat bruh!


----------



## kassie

Justin said:


> I would expect a substantial drop in prices. We will be restocking pretty aggressively the last two days.



Yay, plenty of chances for a blue candy.


----------



## oath2order

hon what is with the annoying spacing with the words w h y i s i t f o r m a t t e d l i k e t h i s


----------



## Sholee

i didn't realized that so much of the blue candy's were distributed btwn last year and this year

 ぶ sells for ~ 1.5 k BTB and only has 107 sold

sooo..... the price of blue should be less than that right? prob more towards 森's price range
considering there's still 4 more restocks and there's already 120 out there
(yes i know most people who have the blue candy from last year are inactive, but you could say the same for ぶ letter)


----------



## Cadbberry

We can just hope the hoarders share a little


----------



## starlark

Cadbberry said:


> We can just hope the hoarders share a little



We can *just hope*.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

I m seeing the Blue candy go for 2.9k TBT and higher


----------



## Sholee

Cadbberry said:


> I m seeing the Blue candy go for 2.9k TBT and higher



the price will decrease, theres still 3 more restocks~
people are just impatient


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> the price will decrease, theres still 3 more restocks~
> people are just impatient



Yeah I know but that is just the price so far


----------



## Sholee

Cadbberry said:


> Yeah I know but that is just the price so far


she's prob waiting til the event's over and prices stablize

but yeah, it's a candy frenzy


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> she's prob waiting til the event's over and prices stablize
> 
> but yeah, it's a candy frenzy



I know ;3; I want to get a blue one but so expensive


----------



## SharJoY

I am the impatient one that paid 2.9K....for two of them 

edit: should have worded the above better, should have said, bought two for 2.9k each.  Yes, that is probably high, considering they are still being restocked.  But so far, I have had no luck getting any blue or green from the restock, so I was willing to buy them.  I am sure those that got my TBT appreciate that I did.


----------



## Cadbberry

mysticoma said:


> I am the impatient one that paid 2.9K....for two of them



WOOOOAAAHHHHH 2 Blue Ones!!!! Lucky Ducky


----------



## Naiad

B U M P <3


----------



## Sholee

bump!

latest blue candy sale was around 2K
are prices already dropping?! the madness!!


----------



## Guero101

Bump


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Bumpppppp


----------



## sej

I would say 2.5-3k for blue candy. Seen a lot of them go for that price


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Lassy

bump!


----------



## Sholee

oh how the prices fall
 i love it


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## kasane

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Sholee

Posting this here incase they remove the halloween shop 


Total Candies Sold (including 2013 and 2014)

Yellow Candy - 1600
Red Candy - 1100
Green Candy - 560
Blue Candy - 300

Alot more was sold than expected, i'm glad Justin was generous with the blues consider less than 100 was sold last year.


----------



## Flyffel

bump


----------



## uriri

I want the feathers


----------



## Flyffel

Blue House: - 332 items sold - retail price : 150 - 200 BTB
Blue Candy - 300 items sold - retail price: 2k BTB
Pink House: - 227 items sold - retail price : 300 -350 BTB

Find the mistake.


----------



## Danielkang2

People are paying that much so that's the price. Blue Candy is much more sought after than pink letter and light blue letter.


----------



## Flyffel

It will change once people realize the blue candy is overpriced...


----------



## Danielkang2

So you're saying rarity decides price not looks or appeal? Because there was a thread about this and over 70 percent said they buy collectibles for looks not rarity.


----------



## Alvery

If people aren't willing to sell for a lower price, the price most likely not drop. Also, you should consider the fact that more people will be joining the forums, to make up for the fact that there are more candies circulating around the forum.


----------



## Flyffel

They are all factors for demand, however once people realize there is more for offer than there is demand the price will drop drastically. Just look at what happened to the beach collectibles.


----------



## Alvery

The beach collectable's prices have actually gone up since the restock ended, y'know... After a few months, their price went from 150-175 to 200-250. Not much, but still.


----------



## Flyffel

At the beginnig they were about 600-1k. That's what you should compare the 2k to.


----------



## Alvery

No, the 2k actually counts for after the restock, as people are still buying for that price. Also, I seriously doubt that the beach collectables sold for that high a price.


----------



## Danielkang2

They were not sold for 600-1k they sold for 250-350 tbt.


----------



## Flyffel

Danielkang2 said:


> They were not sold for 600-1k they sold for 250-350 tbt.


Don't lie. That's an outrageous blatant lie because you were there and you saw it and you considered that as their worth yourself.


----------



## Alvery

Look, even if Daniel saw their worth as 600-1k, it's not like people bought them at that price. The going rate then was indeed around 250-300.


----------



## Danielkang2

Flyffel said:


> Don't lie. That's an outrageous blatant lie because you were there and you saw it and you considered that as their worth yourself.


0.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Look, even if Daniel saw their worth as 600-1k, it's not like people bought them at that price. The going rate then was indeed around 250-300.


You misread my post.


----------



## Flyffel

Alvery said:


> Look, even if Daniel saw their worth as 600-1k, it's not like people bought them at that price. The going rate then was indeed around 250-300.


No, it was the listed price in the guide for a while and people were paying that (mostly hoarders to hoard more though!). That was while there were still restocks. And while there were still restocks I started growing awareness that the beach collectibles are really overpriced in retail, people noticed it and the prices started dropping to reasonable amounts (first 250-300, then even lower).

Even if sellers don't want to sell for less (and there are always exceptions because they benefit from it), buyers just have to realize what's overpriced and not be ready to pay that amount. The price will then drop naturally.


----------



## Danielkang2

Search the term "Selling Ice Cream Swirl and Popsicles"


----------



## sej

Lets not spam Lassy's thread. Lets just end this argument. We cannot see into the future, the candy may go up, it may go down. We won't know.


----------



## Flyffel

Sej said:


> Lets not spam Lassy's thread. Lets just end this argument. We cannot see into the future, the candy may go up, it may go down. We won't know.


It's not spam at all. If anything is spam, it's the bumps. This is valuable discussion.


----------



## Alvery

Okay. I just scrolled back goodness knows how many pages, and I have found that the most the summer collectables have gone for, the first time they appeared, was 450TBT. Nowhere near 600-1k.


----------



## Danielkang2

Alvery said:


> Okay. I just scrolled back goodness knows how many pages, and I have found that the most the summer collectables have gone for, the first time they appeared, was 450TBT. Nowhere near 600-1k.


Don't call my post a blatant and outrageous lie flyffel.


----------



## Alvery

Proof: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223105-&#8803;-COLLECTIBLE-&#8803;-Ice-Cream-Swirl!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223061-Ice-cream-swirl-and-popsicle
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223056-Ice-cream-swirl-and-Popsicle
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222928-Beach-Collectibles!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223296-Ice-Cream-Swirl-and-Popsicle-350-TBT-each!


----------



## Danielkang2

My post was accurate.


----------



## Alvery

Also, @Lassy: I'm sorry if we were spamming your thread ;~;


----------



## Flyffel

It's not a shop, it's a guide and we are talking about the accuracy/adjustments as we should be.

I do remember beaches, I have wasted too much time already when I should be working for university so I won't waste any more time on this though.


----------



## Danielkang2

Just be careful what you say unless you are 100 percent sure about in your statement.


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Danielkang2

btw, 2013 ones go for more.


----------



## Javocado

Next Goal: Green + Yellow Feather


----------



## spamurai

Next goal... yellow house...



oh wait, thats always been my goal xD


----------



## f11

Javocado said:


> Next Goal: Green + Yellow Feather


Next Goal:  Blue + Yellow Feather


----------



## Dork

will the candy collectibles be worth more as the year drags on? o:


----------



## Skyfall

Only time will tell, but its nice to see a drop.  I think i bought my blue candy for like 5000, so the fact that its hovering around 2000 maybe even lower is a good thing.  It will be nice to see where things shake out.


----------



## nard

This really needs to get stickied...


----------



## cinny

Fuzzling said:


> This really needs to get stickied...



^ agreed, I really love how she updates the post frequently.


----------



## f11

Fuzzling said:


> This really needs to get stickied...


no thanks


----------



## Guero101

Bump


----------



## Sholee

Faybun said:


> will the candy collectibles be worth more as the year drags on? o:



im sure it'll be worth more but not sure by how much and if new members join, they'll prob want to wait and see if the event comes back like most new members did this year so i'm not sure if there will be THAT much demand for the candies.


----------



## Peisinoe

They'll never sticky this. :/

Prices will probably not go up until after fair. I believe people want to save for that event.


----------



## Naiad

B U M P


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bumpy


----------



## Lassy

Faybun said:


> will the candy collectibles be worth more as the year drags on? o:



I think it depends which candies.
For the yellow one, more than a 1000 were sold, many people have spares ones because they thought they might get a profit, but the prices won't go back to 400 BTB. There might be a slight profit, like 20 BTB or 50 BTB, but I don't think it's going to go up that much. 
People didn't buy spare yellow candies (very few people) because they didn't think that the collectible market was profitable. 
Actually, collectibles weren't that popular until the pokeball, where people were refreshing constantly for the restocks. As for the candy, it was pretty easy to get  a blue candy. I just logged in one morning, saw that the blue candy was available, and I bought it. Even if they were out of stock, people didn't sell it for that high, like perhaps 200 BTB.


----------



## Lassy

bump!


----------



## Lassy

bump!


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## TykiButterfree

I think this thread should have a sticky tag. It is helpful as a suggestion for buying/ selling.


----------



## Ayaya

TykiButterfree said:


> I think this thread should have a sticky tag. It is helpful as a suggestion for buying/ selling.



Like Lassy said in her guide, people are free to follow or not follow the prices set in this guide. Sticking it would make it seem like the price in this are absolute when in fact it's just the suggested prices. While most people follow this price (and I too) it's probably better to let the users decide what prices the collectibles in the market are.


----------



## Lassy

Ayaya said:


> Like Lassy said in her guide, people are free to follow or not follow the prices set in this guide. Sticking it would make it seem like the price in this are absolute when in fact it's just the suggested prices. While most people follow this price (and I too) it's probably better to let the users decide what prices the collectibles in the market are.



Well said!


----------



## kasane

Bump (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## Peisinoe

Not gonna get stickied because then it would seem like mods/admins are supporting this pricing list. They feel like we decide ourselves and they want no part in the marketplace.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

It's really nice to see the candies come down in price.    My guess is that the next pokemon release will prompt the pokeball release, not sure of course.  Does anyone know when that comes out in North America?


----------



## kassie

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Peisinoe

Skyfall said:


> It's really nice to see the candies come down in price.    My guess is that the next pokemon release will prompt the pokeball release, not sure of course.  Does anyone know when that comes out in North America?



11/21 for new Pokemon


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Bump<3


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!

Also, candy prices continue to plummet.  I think green candies are selling at 300 and that still is not resulting in brisk sales.  The reds and yellows are sub 100 on a few threads.  Am surprised that blues are still holding value and also, I dont see them flooding the market, lol.

I wonder what the Fair will bring!


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Guero101

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Mercedes

Bp


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Alienfish

I think some of the letters and chocolate cake are a bit way too expensive  but that's none of my business


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## kassie

Bump bump~


----------



## Sholee

Noiru said:


> I think some of the letters and chocolate cake are a bit way too expensive  but that's none of my business



if you don't agree with the prices, you can link Lassy the latest sales/purchases of whichever collectible so that she may adjust accordingly.


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> if you don't agree with the prices, you can link Lassy the latest sales/purchases of whichever collectible so that she may adjust accordingly.



Yes do suggest!


----------



## kassie

Bump c:


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## M O L K O

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## sej

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Sholee

is there still a big demand for blue candies? ?


----------



## Mercedes

I have a green feather! So 4k right?


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> is there still a big demand for blue candies? ?



No idea...
People who own a ton of them aren't willing to cut their selling prices :/ so I feel like it's not going down a lot :<


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy said:


> No idea...
> People who own a ton of them aren't willing to cut their selling prices :/ so I feel like it's not going down a lot :<



Yeah, I do agree, they are holding firm, so I guess time will tell whether the guys holing a lot of them are willing to start slashing prices.  I feel like there is room to drop so I am going to wait it out brfore I buy more.  There was one sale where Javacado slashed to 900, but that may have been just one aberration as I have not seen others follow suit.  

Its way better than when I bought my first blue for like 5000 though!


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> Yeah, I do agree, they are holding firm, so I guess time will tell whether the guys holing a lot of them are willing to start slashing prices.  I feel like there is room to drop so I am going to wait it out brfore I buy more.  There was one sale where Javacado slashed to 900, but that may have been just one aberration as I have not seen others follow suit.
> 
> Its way better than when I bought my first blue for like 5000 though!


Though the prices are holding firm the real reason I feel is also that the TBT price is still hanging around 5mil for 100 or higher so no one will sell until the price returns to 7-8mil per 100 so they get more for the collectible (I just have mine to look at not to sell for ridiculous prices)


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Witch

bumppp


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## badcrumbs

Bumpin'


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Ayaya

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Witch

bumpppp


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Libra

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Coach

The blue candy description has a + instead of a - by the way...

<.<


----------



## Witch

Up!


----------



## Witch

Reup!


----------



## Lassy

Coach said:


> The blue candy description has a + instead of a - by the way...
> 
> <.<



What?


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Coach

Lassy said:


> What?



It says:

 b l u e . c a n d y - price in the shop in 2013: 99 BTB - price in the shop in 2014: 119 BTB - retail price: *+ *1.5 k BTB


----------



## Libra

Coach said:


> It says:
> 
> b l u e . c a n d y - price in the shop in 2013: 99 BTB - price in the shop in 2014: 119 BTB - retail price: *+ *1.5 k BTB



Because it's more than 1.5 k BTB? So the minimum price would be 1.5 k BTB.


----------



## Lassy

Libra said:


> Because it's more than 1.5 k BTB? So the minimum price would be 1.5 k BTB.



Yes, the + means that it's worth more. I can't put an exact number :/ there are so few sales of blue candy 
If it was lower than that price, I'd put -


----------



## Coach

But shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Witch

bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Hey Lassy, I don't know if this is enough data to change the pricing but I was able to obtain 2 blue candies from 2 different sellers for 1300/1350.

Links here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?240247-Blue-Candy-Collectible-1350-TBT

And http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=30925&u2=27569

- - - Post Merge - - -

Should note I had no personal relationship with eithe guy. Pure business as it were.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. Pure business. Threads get buried so quickly now


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I sold a blue letter for 300...


----------



## Skyfall

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Pure business. Threads get buried so quickly now



You know what I mean!  . A friend you have known for 3 years, you would cut them maybe a discount, ha, ha.  

Although, I have always thought you were super nice, and I know of you, we have never traded before.  (Odd, right?  That our paths have not crossed directly before now.)  But then, I have gotten only very active in the last 6 months or so...


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Skyfall said:


> You know what I mean!  . A friend you have known for 3 years, you would cut them maybe a discount, ha, ha.
> 
> Although, I have always thought you were super nice, and I know of you, we have never traded before.  (Odd, right?  That our paths have not crossed directly before now.)  But then, I have gotten only very active in the last 6 months or so...


No, no . You are correct. I just found your phrasing amusing. If it hadn't been pure business it would have been free. lol


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## Witch

bump!


----------



## sej

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Hey Lassy, I don't know if this is enough data to change the pricing but I was able to obtain 2 blue candies from 2 different sellers for 1300/1350.
> 
> Links here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?240247-Blue-Candy-Collectible-1350-TBT
> 
> And http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=30925&u2=27569
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Should note I had no personal relationship with eithe guy. Pure business as it were.



Very useful links! I shall change the price now, thanks!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## quartztho

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Guero101

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Witch

up!


----------



## kassie

Bumpu


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bbbump


----------



## Witch

bump!


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Sanaki

> current rates are 5-6 M acnl per 100 BTB but may go down or up



im starting to see it be like 8-10m per wah


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Ahri said:


> im starting to see it be like 8-10m per wah



Thanks! Will change


----------



## DeadJo

Bump.


----------



## Skyfall

Time will tell but i think the party popper is dropping as we get closer to the end of the year.  One just sold for 1601 and it was an auction type of thing http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?240925-My-collectables/page6&highlight=Popper

And there is one floating right now where the offer is 1500, but the seller is pondering taking it or not.  

It will be interesting to see where things land after the 21st when some pokeballs are released.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Time will tell but i think the party popper is dropping as we get closer to the end of the year.  One just sold for 1601 and it was an auction type of thing http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?240925-My-collectables/page6&highlight=Popper
> 
> And there is one floating right now where the offer is 1500, but the seller is pondering taking it or not.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where things land after the 21st when some pokeballs are released.



Changed 
The party popper sas popular at some point, now people seem to be more focused on feathers or the pokeball


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## kasane

Bump :v


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Witch

rebump!


----------



## badcrumbs

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump...


----------



## Ayaya

Bump~


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## Ayaya

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## kasane

Bump~


----------



## Kiikay

bloop


----------



## Lassy

bop


----------



## Witch

up!


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Rococo

Bear with me here, since I'm new and all.

Is it possible to translate this guide into prices for in-game "rare" items? Like, if you were trying to sell Streetpass items like balloons and tweeters, is there any way to know what a "fair" price for them would be?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Rococo said:


> Bear with me here, since I'm new and all.
> 
> Is it possible to translate this guide into prices for in-game "rare" items? Like, if you were trying to sell Streetpass items like balloons and tweeters, is there any way to know what a "fair" price for them would be?



I'm afraid not. This is only for the collectibles and not in game items. Your best bet is to use the search function to see how much they have been selling for..


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Ayaya

(╭☞?ิ∀?ิ)╭☞ BUMP


----------



## Lassy

Rococo said:


> Bear with me here, since I'm new and all.
> 
> Is it possible to translate this guide into prices for in-game "rare" items? Like, if you were trying to sell Streetpass items like balloons and tweeters, is there any way to know what a "fair" price for them would be?



Sorry, I don't really look into thread for in game stuff.
I'd just say convert the in game price to BTB. Like if a rare item is sold for 500 k, you convert it to BTB with the current rate which is like 8 million per 100 BTB ?


----------



## Witch

bumpy


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Boop


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

F R E E ❤ B U M P​


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## Lassy

Boop


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I have no idea if bumping this counts as spam, but now we have 174 pages of bumps saying it isn't.


----------



## Ayaya

(ง*˙ω˙)ว*BUMP


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Ayaya

BUMP乁( ˙ ω˙乁)


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## Lassy

Boop


----------



## B e t h a n y

Tbt rates are insane, it is dupings fault...


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

I am seeing Popsicle sell for 270 and the Swirl for 285. Red Candy in the 200s


----------



## sej

Cadbberry said:


> I am seeing Popsicle sell for 270 and the Swirl for 285. Red Candy in the 200s



Same here


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## Lassy

Cadbberry said:


> I am seeing Popsicle sell for 270 and the Swirl for 285. Red Candy in the 200s


Updated


----------



## Vizionari

bloop


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Do you think ticket amounts will be the same when redeeming them for a feather? (Aka 5 for blue, 10 pink, 15 white)?


----------



## r a t

Bump~


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## Omnipotent

What is this collectible and how much is it worth?


----------



## kassie

Omnipotent said:


> What is this collectible and how much is it worth?



It's the Pok?ball Golden Ticket. Here's info on it:


> Purchase of this Pok?ball Golden Ticket grants you entry into the Grand 2014 Willy Wonka Pok?ball Raffle. On Friday, November 21st, the winners will be awarded a Pokeball collectible of their own to keep. One entry per person. OOMPA LOOMPA! *Note: This item will disappear at the end of the month.*



It also can't be gifted to other users.


----------



## Greninja

bumpo


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Mints

I wonder how much the balloons will be sold for /.\


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Lassy

Will update the guide with the new collectibles this week end !


----------



## Coach

Oh god, it will be hard finding prices now! Hopefully feathers drop.


----------



## BiggKitty

I am guessing a lot of prices will change once the fair is over, some for the better and others for the worse


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Yeah :S oh noe


----------



## kasane

BiggKitty said:


> I am guessing a lot of prices will change once the fair is over, some for the better and others for the worse



//coughcoughcough// Green Pinwheel

And b u m p! (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

KitsuneNikki said:


> //coughcoughcough// Green Pinwheel
> 
> And b u m p! (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ



Red will drop so much!!

No spin = No TBT.

Also!! Were they testing this spinning with the pokeball raffle?? (Lol)


----------



## Starmanfan

even if the red drops, it is still in limited stock(15) so It'll be worth SOMETHING. The red/blue/green/yellow however, will most likely experience A Price crash. Plus I believe the Green is not giftable and it is also one per person.  SO SPECIAL.


----------



## Cadbberry

Starmanfan said:


> even if the red drops, it is still in limited stock(15) so It'll be worth SOMETHING. The red/blue/green/yellow however, will most likely experience A Price crash. Plus I believe the Green is not giftable and it is also one per person.  SO SPECIAL.



Everything is giftable, look at the pop up when your mouse goes over the collectables
Giftable: Yes


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Bump


----------



## Zane

Cadbberry said:


> Everything is giftable, look at the pop up when your mouse goes over the collectables
> Giftable: Yes



I thought so too but admins say not.



Justin said:


> Official word is that Rainbow Feather, Green Fair Pinwheel, and The Bell Tree Fair 2014 patch are NOT giftable to other users.
> 
> All other collectibles are.


----------



## Cadbberry

Zane said:


> I thought so too but admins say not.



Ah, thank you for correcting me :3


----------



## Lassy

What. Oh man I wished green pinwheel was giftable ;-;


----------



## Danielkang2

This ^^


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## kassie

Bump c:


----------



## badcrumbs

Bumpin'


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bumpp


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Boop yuh thread


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Bump


----------



## lizardon

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sanaki

Bloop


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Mints

wonder what the ballons will cost to be /./
but im still keeping a search on for my eggs


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Praesilith

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

BUMP BUMP BUMPETY BUMP

What would the price of a download code for ORAS be? Any guesses?


----------



## Aradai

PaperLuigi3 said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMPETY BUMP
> 
> What would the price of a download code for ORAS be? Any guesses?



I guess around 9k - 12k since it's an entire code.


----------



## Lassy

Mints said:


> wonder what the ballons will cost to be /./
> but im still keeping a search on for my eggs


It might be high if everybody is only focused on the feathers and nobody buys balloons...


----------



## kassie

Bump!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Bump♡


----------



## kasane

B u m p


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Thought I would say I sold a light blue letter for 300 and a pink letter for 500.


----------



## sej

Bump! ♡


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Witch

Bumpy!


----------



## matt

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bbbbooooppppp


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Hibiki

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Just want to clear something up for myself so if anyone could answer this it would be greatly appreciated ^^

For collectibles such as candies, feathers, etc that were released in both 2013 and 2014
Would older ones cost more than recent ones? I dont really feel like thats the case except with birthstones because of the nature of that collectible.

I could be wrong though *shrug* so if anyone could shed some light on this, thanks!


----------



## Lassy

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Just want to clear something up for myself so if anyone could answer this it would be greatly appreciated ^^
> 
> For collectibles such as candies, feathers, etc that were released in both 2013 and 2014
> Would older ones cost more than recent ones? I dont really feel like thats the case except with birthstones because of the nature of that collectible.
> 
> I could be wrong though *shrug* so if anyone could shed some light on this, thanks!


No, the value of collectibles according to the year doesn't change, it's just it may be harder to find if the users who own them are inactive.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Lassy said:


> No, the value of collectibles according to the year doesn't change, it's just it may be harder to find if the users who own them are inactive.



Thanks a bunch ^^ ! Very helpful ♡


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Witch

bumpy


----------



## Witch

buuuump


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## kassie

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

bumpers


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2

Where is the weird doll?


----------



## BiggKitty

Danielkang2 said:


> Where is the weird doll?



There are only 3 that are actively known where they are and Lassy found it impossible to even estimate a price for the weird doll


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Where did the Werid doll even come from?


----------



## BiggKitty

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Where did the Werid doll even come from?



2012 Halloween


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Libra

Bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Guero101

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Witch

bumpy!


----------



## ThePayne22

Bump!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Mints

i am greedy for them togepi eggs
im willing to trade all the collectibles i have (/ouo)/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are feathers going to drop in value like the candies? Or are they going to keep their value since it's hard to get the currency that was used to buy the feathers?


----------



## BiggKitty

Apple2012 said:


> Are feathers going to drop in value like the candies? Or are they going to keep their value since it's hard to get the currency that was used to buy the feathers?



The candies can't be compared to the feathers: candies originally bought with BTB! a goodly number around now with active members and even at their most sought after, the top price was  only approx 4k. The minor feathers, need to be purchased with tickets, people have to work to get the tickets, fewer available on the market as they can hold sentimental value, and their top price reached approx 10k at one point in time. There could also be less feathers bought this year than last year as balloons are offered as an alternative.

Most people would expect candies to make further appearances in future Halloween events, Feathers are an unknown quantity, will there be another fair next year and if so will feathers again be used as a currency?


----------



## Lassy

Bump

Well said biggkitty!


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Sanaki

bloop


----------



## sej

Boop


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!  

Aand also, have any of you had any contact with mysticoma?  I have not seen her since beginning of the month, and am getting worried about her.  . She bumped this thread too and was active on the marketplace, so i thought i would ask here.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Bump

Nope, I have not.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

This needs sticky


----------



## Lio Fotia

K.K. Fanboy said:


> This needs sticky



They won't sticky it because it already dictates the market enough, people who try to make their own prices of things literally get no business. This is a great benchmark, however people stand by it like it's written in stone.


----------



## badcrumbs

Blorp!


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## B e t h a n y

Bump


----------



## LeilaChan

This is really helpful :3

Bump


----------



## snapdragon

Why have I never looked at this?! So helpful!


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Is there a list of suggested Pokemon prices? I just put up an auction for Mew in XY and I'm not sure I gave a good starting bid.


----------



## Lassy

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Is there a list of suggested Pokemon prices? I just put up an auction for Mew in XY and I'm not sure I gave a good starting bid.



I usually see 50-100 BTB for a legendary pokemon. But I haven't looked at selling threads for a while now


----------



## f11

I don't really think all the feathers are 3k  i think in the end of the fair, if they show how much of each were bought, I think some will be much rarer.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Lassy

Crys said:


> I don't really think all the feathers are 3k  i think in the end of the fair, if they show how much of each were bought, I think some will be much rarer.



We'll see, I haven't really looked into the numbers that were sold. I'll update the prices when the fair ends.


----------



## LeilaChan

Bump


----------



## sej

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

bump!


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## f11

bump


----------



## LeilaChan

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Ayaya

bump (?◉◞౪◟◉)


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Bump, I bought a green balloon for 3k, it was the most I offered for it c:


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Frances-Simoun said:


> Bump, I bought a green balloon for 3k, it was the most I offered for it c:



I think prices are estimated after the fair ends, as its also based on how many are circulating ^^ (ithink)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I think prices are estimated after the fair ends, as its also based on how many are circulating ^^ (ithink)



Oh yes I know, just mentioning it :3


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Bumpy


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *Evening Bump!*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ ​


----------



## Zane

Maruchan said:


> =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *Evening Bump!*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ ​



I love your line-up.


----------



## Maruchan

Zane said:


> I love your line-up.



...Thank you!  ^^

  =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *Morning Bump!*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Gregriii

Why this is not a sticky thread?


----------



## Sholee

Gregriii said:


> Why this is not a sticky thread?



this question has been asked so many times that I think it should be posted in size 7 font with blood red coloring on the front page


Mods/Admins have stated that they won't sticky this because it may look like these are the "set" prices. They want their members to  have the freedom to buy/sell at however much they want.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

So, I'm interested in the opinions of the regular "bumpers" of this thread.    How do you think the feathers will shake out?  

It seems that, so far, far more blue feathers were bought then the rest of the "unlimited" items.  Do you think they will be lower in price over the long run?  Do you think the pink/purples will keep holding their 13,000+ price ranges?  It will be interesting to see where prices land after the dust settles.


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> So, I'm interested in the opinions of the regular "bumpers" of this thread.    How do you think the feathers will shake out?
> 
> It seems that, so far, far more blue feathers were bought then the rest of the "unlimited" items.  Do you think they will be lower in price over the long run?  Do you think the pink/purples will keep holding their 13,000+ price ranges?  It will be interesting to see where prices land after the dust settles.



Yes, i think the feathers will lower, it'll prob peak at 1.5K seeing as getting 10 tickets was fairly easy and there's still a bunch of people holding onto tickets right now that are hoping for a restock. I also feel the demand for them won't be very high since most people who wanted the feathers, got em.

as for the pink,purple, I'd say around 8K but imo it's shouldn't be worth that much seeing as I easily got 25 tickets just for entering contests with horrible artwork and they didn't sell out from the shop as quick as i thought.

white feather has about the same stock as the yellow japanese house soooo 12-14k?

I never thought demand for feathers to begin with was very high, i rarely saw buying threads and the selling threads went on for weeks without selling.


----------



## FireNinja1

Sholee said:


> white feather has about the same stock as the yellow japanese house soooo 12-14k?


Demand for the yellow house is lower. Flop posted a thread of a white feather, they're headed toward 23k last time I checked.


----------



## Sholee

FireNinja1 said:


> Demand for the yellow house is lower. Flop posted a thread of a white feather, they're headed toward 23k last time I checked.



I guess you're right, most people expect 1-2 yellow houses to be restocked for every bell tree direct now which might make the demand a lot less than it used to be. I don't see many buying and selling threads for the white feather so it's hard to put a value on it. I know that I offered around 50k for the white feather back in the summertime, only to be rejected by the seller so for the max offer for the white feather now to be only around 20k is a huge drop in it's value.


----------



## Skyfall

As usual, Sholee, your analysis is excellent.   

In my mind, I think the biggest factor for the next few months will be: how many people who really wanted feathers got them?  It seems that the usual suspects of collectible lovers either had feathers already or really seized this chance (the Fair) to get them, so I think there should be a drop if people grabbed excesses and want to get rid of them.  

I like the new signature, by the way.


----------



## Danielkang2

I think the unlimited feathers will certainly go down in price and the the pink, purple, white feathers to increase from current prices.


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump!


----------



## Sanaki

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Boop


----------



## Witch

Bumpy!


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## Witch

buump


----------



## plantlet

bump


----------



## Geoni

Sholee said:


> Mods/Admins have stated that they won't sticky this because it may look like these are the "set" prices. They want their members to  have the freedom to buy/sell at however much they want.



Well the villager popularity thread is stickied and yet people don't have to sell a villager for the suggested price for whatever tier he/she is in.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Obump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## Danielkang2

Skyfall said:


> So, I'm interested in the opinions of the regular "bumpers" of this thread.    How do you think the feathers will shake out?
> 
> It seems that, so far, far more blue feathers were bought then the rest of the "unlimited" items.  Do you think they will be lower in price over the long run?  Do you think the pink/purples will keep holding their 13,000+ price ranges?  It will be interesting to see where prices land after the dust settles.


Collectible prices are usually governed by rarity which increases demand.: The unlimited feathers and the teal letter/peach are roughly the same in stock so I figure they will be worth 1-1.5k. As for pink, purple, white, I expect this. There are 40 yellow letters and 50 white feathers but demand is greater for the feather so I expect about 10k. The pink and purple have close in stock to the dark blue letter and yellow letter, I expect about 5k.


----------



## BiggKitty

Danielkang2 said:


> Collectible prices are usually governed by rarity which increases demand.: The unlimited feathers and the teal letter/peach are roughly the same in stock so I figure they will be worth 1-1.5k. As for pink, purple, white, I expect this. There are 40 yellow letters and 50 white feathers but demand is greater for the feather so I expect about 10k. The pink and purple have close in stock to the dark blue letter and yellow letter, I expect about 5k.



The above advice is governed by what Daniel would hope to pay for the collectibles he has named above, not by what he would expect you to pay if buying from him.

At the moment with the influx of this year's fair collectibles all prices are fluid and there can be no definitive price. A collectible is only worth what someone else is willing to pay, no more, no less. I would expect to see marketplace trade on the fair items in particular increase for the time being. Then as the trading levels off, Lassy will be able to get a more accurate estimate of the amount of BTBS that people are willing to pay for individual items and the guide will be updated accordingly.

Comparison between fair items prices and other items such as japanese logos is hard, because the fair items are available once a year and then as members become inactive are harder to find whereas the logos now turn up at the shop restocks at regular intervals and have become cheaper to buy so may fall further still in price as availability increases while demand decreases. It is currently the fashion to desire fair items, EASTER we will all want the eggs again, Halloween the candies, they all take their turn in popularity.

Members come and go on the Forum the whole time, but unless the admins ever ban collectibles, it would seem the little pixels are here to stay!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lmao. The white feather is not going to go down in price to 10k nor are the purple and pink feathers going to go down to 5k. You can not compare them to letter restocks at all. As BiggKitty pointed out the fair is once a year and soon enough those feathers will be on inactive players while the letters have been restocked during every big restock.


----------



## BiggKitty

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lmao. The white feather is not going to go down in price to 10k nor are the purple and pink feathers going to go down to 5k. You can not compare them to letter restocks at all. As BiggKitty pointed out the fair is once a year and soon enough those feathers will be on inactive players while the letters have been restocked during every big restock.



Well, if the White feather is expected to sink to an all time low of selling at 10k and the pink and purple feathers to 5k.......wonder why no mention of the pinwheel?  What price will Daniel be offering to buy them for, or is this just wishful thinking?


----------



## gnoixaim

BiggKitty said:


> Well, if the White feather is expected to sink to an all time low of selling at 10k and the pink and purple feathers to 5k.......wonder why no mention of the pinwheel?  What price will Daniel be offering to buy them for, or is this just wishful thinking?



1btb


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## kassie

Bump.

Lassy, think you should change pink feather to 13k-15k because I sold one of mine for 15k.


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Guero101

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sholee

Whoaaa i just noticed 50 of the white feather has been sold! was it always that many?
or did the contest winners buy multiple which raised how many were sold?


----------



## Skyfall

I have no idea what is going on with white feather sales, but all I can say is, WHOA, BiggKitty, that line up is blinding!  Reminds me of white diamonds sparking about.  . Nicely done.


----------



## Laudine

Sholee said:


> Whoaaa i just noticed 50 of the white feather has been sold! was it always that many?
> or did the contest winners buy multiple which raised how many were sold?



The limited feathers and pinwheel were restocked for the winners, but in a limited quantity. 
If I remember correctly there were 6 white feathers in the first restock, and 5 during the second one


----------



## BiggKitty

Sholee said:


> Whoaaa i just noticed 50 of the white feather has been sold! was it always that many?
> or did the contest winners buy multiple which raised how many were sold?




26 of those 50 were the ones from the previous fair, 13 in the shop at start of 2014 fair and the remaining 11 added for the last prize winner restocks


----------



## Peisinoe

I'm not sure if it matters but I bought my Pokeball and LockFancys pokeball for 10k each


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> 26 of those 50 were the ones from the previous fair, 13 in the shop at start of 2014 fair and the remaining 11 added for the last prize winner restocks



oo okay thanks!


----------



## Campy

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuump


----------



## Skyfall

If we are reporting back prices, i bought a purple feather a week ago for 10,000.  ( seems like there is a disconnect between demand for purple vs pink, at least for now)


----------



## Zane

S a t a n i said:


> I'm not sure if it matters but I bought my Pokeball and LockFancys pokeball for 10k each






Skyfall said:


> If we are reporting back prices, i bought a purple feather a week ago for 10,000.  ( seems like there is a disconnect between demand for purple vs pink, at least for now)



I sold a purple feather for 8k and bought a Pok?ball for 14k i am not savvy whatsoever ahahaha
But yeah there's definitely a price gap between pink n purple feathers right now, way higher demand for pink and less people willing to sell them.


----------



## Skyfall

Zane said:


> I sold a purple feather for 8k and bought a Pok?ball for 14k i am not savvy whatsoever ahahaha
> But yeah there's definitely a price gap between pink n purple feathers right now, way higher demand for pink and less people willing to sell them.



Aw, sweetie, I'm sorry!  But dont feel bad, things are so in flux right now, its crazy.  

But yeah, the ones with pink feathers are holding on tight, while on purples, for some reason people are willing to sell.  So weird.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Sold this year

Red feather - 80
yellow feather - 50
green feather - 58
blue feather - 100
pink feather - 30
purple feather - 30
white feather - 24
rainbow feather - 15

blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
red pinwheel - 25
green pinwheel - 32


----------



## Lassy

Will update guide this week end ! 
Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I updated the guide now


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bbhnp


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## kasane

Bump~


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## penguins

bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Alienfish

Eh the 25/30 feathers are a bit off imo considered how easy it was to get tickets this year.. be it they were sold out most of the time and people p much only bought them


----------



## kassie

Bumpuuuu ♥


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Cam1

Who has the golden egg?


----------



## BiggKitty

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Who has the golden egg?



an ex mod called Jennifer who has since left the forum


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Jubaboo

I suggest the price of choco cake should go up? I had two offers, one 3k and one 3.5k, and I haven't seen them sell for 2k in over a month.


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Hey! What are you doing, letting this fall to the second page!
Demand first-page priorities! Demand first-page equality!

By the way, what's the going rate for a Mew in XY ORAS?


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Hey! What are you doing, letting this fall to the second page!
> Demand first-page priorities! Demand first-page equality!
> 
> By the way, what's the going rate for a Mew in XY ORAS?



150-300 depends on who is buying


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## WoolenMittens

Who owns the golden egg? I've never seen/heard of it and it sounds interesting.
Not gonna buy it, just wanna see how the icon looks c:


----------



## Maruchan

WoolenMittens said:


> Who owns the golden egg? I've never seen/heard of it and it sounds interesting.
> Not gonna buy it, just wanna see how the icon looks c:



Jennifer. You can see their collectibles here too:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?112564-The-Official-Looking-for-Trading-Buying-Thread


----------



## kasane

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## kassie

Bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuuuump


----------



## kasane

B u m p


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Witch

Reup


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Sanaki

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Witch

Buump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Mercedes

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Witch

Buuump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Witch

Up


----------



## penguins

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Witch

rebump


----------



## deerui

,.


----------



## Astro Cake

Boop.


----------



## Witch

Buuuump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## Witch

rebump


----------



## Skyfall

bumpers


----------



## device

Bumping this.


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## Campy

Bump! ♥


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Updated


----------



## The Pennifer

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Arcticfox5

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## rosabelle

Bump!


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Arcticfox5

Bump!


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Bump


----------



## Astro Cake

Bump.


----------



## Ragdoll

bloop


----------



## Marisska

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Ragdoll

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Alienfish

35k for white feather? Holy cow that's a bit overkill isn't it? Considering more of those are floating around than pink/purple feather and red pinwheels.


----------



## Zane

Noiru said:


> 35k for white feather? Holy cow that's a bit overkill isn't it? Considering more of those are floating around than pink/purple feather and red pinwheels.



there's more pink/purple feathers than white wat u mean. Aside from the ones the staff have there's only 50 altogether but there's not 50 people who have one u feel me. I don't agree with the price either tho but that's just b/c if I had 35k I'd buy games and art lol


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> there's more pink/purple feathers than white wat u mean. Aside from the ones the staff have there's only 50 altogether but there's not 50 people who have one u feel me. I don't agree with the price either tho but that's just b/c if I had 35k I'd buy games and art lol


Really? I see more around but maybe people hide them. Still too high considering how easy it was for hoarders/winners to get one.


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## kassie

Bump~


----------



## Alienfish

35k... um what the truck gg wp


----------



## Zane

Noiru said:


> 35k... um what the truck gg wp



it used to say 35-50k before this year's fair they did you a favor ;] lmao


----------



## Alienfish

*cough* update *cough*


----------



## Lassy

Zane said:


> there's more pink/purple feathers than white wat u mean. Aside from the ones the staff have there's only 50 altogether but there's not 50 people who have one u feel me. I don't agree with the price either tho but that's just b/c if I had 35k I'd buy games and art lol



people got games by exchanging white feathers. You could get games with a white feather or that much BTB.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> 35k for white feather? Holy cow that's a bit overkill isn't it? Considering more of those are floating around than pink/purple feather and red pinwheels.


Actually before the fair of 2014, somebody was offering 50k, it actually decreased after this year's fair.


----------



## Zane

Lassy said:


> people got games by exchanging white feathers. You could get games with a white feather or that much BTB.



Yes I know.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question. Why do some collectibles have higher prices despite having higher supply? Normally, the low-supply collectibles have high prices, but one example is that the chocolate cake has a higher price than the peach collectible (2.5K for a collectible sold 236 times compared to a 1.3K collectible sold 140 times). The fair collectibles I can see how they're different since they require a currency that's a lot harder, but the other TBT collectibles is what I'm talking about.


----------



## BiggKitty

The chocolate cake in particular is one of the most popular collectibles. The prices quoted on page 1 haven't been conjured out of thin air, they have been adapted to what the current price is in the marketplace, in other words what people are paying  or willing to pay to get one. When demand was at it's highest people the price rose to 4k plus per chocolate cake but now demand has fallen again the price has dropped accordingly. When Forum members sell an item they almost always want the best price they can get, and if others are willing to pay the price, it is them that regulate the prices suggested in the Lassy Guide.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggKitty said:


> The chocolate cake in particular is one of the most popular collectibles. The prices quoted on page 1 haven't been conjured out of thin air, they have been adapted to what the current price is in the marketplace, in other words what people are paying  or willing to pay to get one. When demand was at it's highest people the price rose to 4k plus per chocolate cake but now demand has fallen again the price has dropped accordingly. When Forum members sell an item they almost always want the best price they can get, and if others are willing to pay the price, it is them that regulate the prices suggested in the Lassy Guide.



Hopefully, the demand goes back up.

Anyway, what collectible is the most popular. And what collectible is the least? My favorite is the chocolate cake collectible, but the regular cake is my least favorite.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## snapdragon

Bump! I think some people could benefit from reviewing this ;w;


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Chiisanacx

Bump


----------



## Naiad

B u m p


----------



## deerui

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

bumpy


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Arcticfox5

I feel like this deserves a to be a sticky. I keep having to look for it. xD


----------



## nard

bumpo


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Marisska

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Coach

Bump!


----------



## Holla

Bump! Why isn't this a sticky? It's super helpful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Holla said:


> Bump! Why isn't this a sticky? It's super helpful.



This is not official. The mods don't enforce this.


----------



## Aradai

bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Ami

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

*
B U M P*


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bump


----------



## The Pennifer

Bumpies


----------



## Ami

bump


----------



## Danielkang2

bump


----------



## daniduckyface

bump


----------



## snapdragon

Bump!


----------



## zoetrope

I just went to refer to this and was surprised to see it had fallen to the 8th or so page.  So...

Bump!


----------



## toastia

bump


----------



## Vizionari

bump


----------



## Lassy

Been gone for a while. Will try to update if there's a need to this weekend


----------



## Holla

Bump!


----------



## azukitan

Bump for the masses


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Heyden

Sort of new to collectables, but can you get like 10 of the same one, eg. 10  popsicles or something? Or is it 1 Max


----------



## kassie

Haydenn said:


> Sort of new to collectables, but can you get like 10 of the same one, eg. 10  popsicles or something? Or is it 1 Max



Yes, you can.  Besides birthstones, you can have 10 of the same collectible.

Also, bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Skyfall

BUmp!  (And wow, biggkitty, that white feather line up is awesome!)


----------



## Coach

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P


----------



## Gracelia

bump


----------



## Sanaki

Meep


----------



## Jas0n

Please stop bumping this thread. If we felt it was relevant enough to be stickied, we would have done so already. Bumping it up is not the solution.


----------



## Sholee

Jas0n said:


> Please stop bumping this thread. If we felt it was relevant enough to be stickied, we would have done so already. Bumping it up is not the solution.



The only rule i see about bumps is 



> Do not post in an old thread if the topic is no longer relevant. This is known as bumping a thread.



This thread is still highly relevant. Many people use this to make sure they're not getting ripped off. It's not like we're demanding this to be stickied.. so whats the problem?


----------



## Jas0n

Sholee said:


> The only rule i see about bumps is
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is still highly relevant. Many people use this to make sure they're not getting ripped off. It's not like we're demanding this to be stickied.. so whats the problem?



It's spam. There is no need for the topic to remain at the top of the board.

Yes, you can _post_ in this thread. If your posts have relevance. Just posting one word "bumps" to keep the thread at the top of the board is *spam*.


----------



## Sholee

Jas0n said:


> It's spam. There is no need for the topic to remain at the top of the board.
> 
> Yes, you can _post_ in this thread. If your posts have relevance. Just posting one word "bumps" to keep the thread at the top of the board is *spam*.



Then i guess you should visit all the shops in retail, museum, tbt marketplace, etc. because I'm pretty sure they all "spam" by bumping as well. And if those don't count cause they're shops, then you can look at all those OC art requests threads, theres a lot of "spam" there.







In conclusion, bumping is not spam. ;]


----------



## Witch

I think the price of peach if a little more 1.3 k... i think, around 1.5 - 2 k actually this is your price


----------



## Zulehan

I agree with at least a slight shift in price. If memory serves, someone gave the winning 4,000 TBT Bells bid for a peach auction a few days ago. And only a few minutes ago, someone bought out a peach for 6,000 TBT Bells.


----------



## Witch

LOL! It?s crazy


----------



## badcrumbs

I figured the auction would come down to the buyout anyway, so I just jumped on it. I've lost out on too many recently to chance it


----------



## Blizzard

badcrumbs said:


> I figured the auction would come down to the buyout anyway, so I just jumped on it. I've lost out on too many recently to chance it



I'm happy you got the peach. I placed my bid early to avoid backlash. Grats!


----------



## Naiad

Zulehan said:


> I agree with at least a slight shift in price. If memory serves, someone gave the winning 4,000 TBT Bells bid for a peach auction a few days ago. And only a few minutes ago, someone bought out a peach for 6,000 TBT Bells.



gotta get that dolla dolla
I'm glad I have a few stocked up tbh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zulehan said:


> I agree with at least a slight shift in price. If memory serves, someone gave the winning 4,000 TBT Bells bid for a peach auction a few days ago. And only a few minutes ago, someone bought out a peach for 6,000 TBT Bells.



Actually, I sold it for 4,500 TBT, not 4,000 TBT. But I was in that zone.

@Jas0n: maybe people should put this thread into their subscribed threads instead, or their favorites tab from the internet settings. That sounds like a better solution.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> maybe people should put this thread into their subscribed threads instead, or their favorites tab from the internet settings. That sounds like a better solution.



I'm sure many people bookmark'd this thread already seeing as how fast the marketplace moves. I mainly bump it so that new members who join can see this and get an idea of pricing. But we can't bump anymore so i hope new members will be smart enough to do forum research if they intend to buy/sell things and not get ripped off by the greedy TBT'ers.


----------



## Sholee

anyone know how much white feather goes for? is it really around 35k in the guide? has any been sold since the fair?


and bump ;]


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sholee said:


> anyone know how much white feather goes for? is it really around 35k in the guide? has any been sold since the fair?



You pretty much need to offer like 192929 full download codes to get it


----------



## kassie

Sholee said:


> anyone know how much white feather goes for? is it really around 35k in the guide? has any been sold since the fair?
> 
> 
> and bump ;]



As far as I know two have been sold.


----------



## Sholee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You pretty much need to offer like 192929 full download codes to get it





selcouth said:


> As far as I know two have been sold.



was it for 192929 game download codes? or forum bells?


----------



## kassie

Sholee said:


> was it for 192929 game download codes? or forum bells?



Flop sold one (it was a 2013 feather) for 30k, I believe. Possibly more. [*link*]

...And the other - yeah, something along the lines of 192929 DL codes.


----------



## Sholee

selcouth said:


> Flop sold one (it was a 2013 feather) for 30k, I believe. Possibly more. [*link*]
> 
> ...And the other - yeah, something along the lines of 192929 DL codes.



that is one pricey pixel! I guess i'll just try my luck in next year's fair if they host another one.


----------



## BiggKitty

To the Admins.......I know all your arguments for not making this thread a sticky..... but surely if you add a disclaimer that the content of said thread is not sanctioned by the Forum...it would be the sensible thing to do. You can see by the sheer volumn of viewers that it is possibly now the most looked at thread in the marketplace, and it is not just a case of people bookmarking it, because new members are discovering it daily and finding the information invaluable. When you look at the quality of numerous threads in the marketplace that serve little purpose apart from taking up space, but you are now imposing penalties on those bumping one of the most useful threads in existence, it seems there could be a hidden agenda. If the admins do not like this thread, please come out and say so giving legitimate reasons, otherwise wouldn't the obvious thing to now do be make it a sticky with staff claiming no responsibility for the price suggestions.


----------



## Sholee

Yes, I obviously don't agree with Jas0n. And I'm not sure why after almost a year that this thread has been around, they're deciding to take action now, aren't there better things to regulate on the forums besides give warnings to people who bump this thread with the intention of helping other people. 

He complains that there are pages of bumps, but it's because we don't want to have stupid pointless conversations like the restocked stickied thread has. The pages of bumps are even spaced HOURS apart and mods, specifically ZR388, said that is fine~ 




			
				BiggKitty said:
			
		

> but you are now imposing penalties on those bumping one of the most useful threads in existence, it seems there could be a hidden agenda



Calling out bumps as spam to shut down this thread sounds like a big boatload of BS to me.


----------



## Zulehan

217 was a magic number. Now that we are passed 217 we are safe again. At least until the next magic number.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Yes, I obviously don't agree with Jas0n. And I'm not sure why after almost a year that this thread has been around, they're deciding to take action now, aren't there better things to regulate on the forums besides give warnings to people who bump this thread with the intention of helping other people.
> 
> He complains that there are pages of bumps, but it's because we don't want to have stupid pointless conversations like the restocked stickied thread has. The pages of bumps are even spaced HOURS apart and mods, specifically ZR388, said that is fine~
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out bumps as spam to shut down this thread sounds like a big boatload of BS to me.



I understand your opinions on this thread, and I do believe that this thread is helpful, but I have to agree with the mods here. I'm probably guessing that for now on, if any new member has a hard time understanding the prices, you may have to start making links to this thread.

It's still okay to bump request threads and shop threads (like the buying/selling threads) like that, but I think this thread is better for debating on price changes like that villager popularity thread in the VTP.


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> I understand your opinions on this thread, and I do believe that this thread is helpful, but I have to agree with the mods here. I'm probably guessing that for now on, if any new member has a hard time understanding the prices, you may have to start making links to this thread.
> 
> It's still okay to bump request threads and shop threads (like the buying/selling threads) like that, but I think this thread is better for debating on price changes like that villager popularity thread in the VTP.



The popularity thread is stickied and states that the prices are just a range and you don't necessarily need to follow it. I see the same thing here but that is my personal opinion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

daniduckyface said:


> The popularity thread is stickied and states that the prices are just a range and you don't necessarily need to follow it. I see the same thing here but that is my personal opinion.



I was referring to the purpose of contributing to the threads. Both guides are very helpful though.


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> I was referring to the purpose of contributing to the threads. Both guides are very helpful though.



Oh i understand now. Sadly the discussion thread at the top seems to be the area where people debate instead of the guide which is understandable


----------



## Sholee

It just seems hypocritical that he says bumping = spam yet i see many threads that violate this "ruling"

ie: 
1)People who sell collectibles but only want PM offers, so their whole thread is basically bumps.

2)OC art request threads

3)Shops where no one is interested in but the owner keeps bumping it anyways in hopes of getting 1 person to buy their art, items, collectibles, etc

4) All the people bumping their threads that are looking to buy a rare collectible.

It just seems like this thread is the only one being discriminated against, and for what reason? i dunno. 

Anyways, the overlords don't listen to us peasants so nothing I can do except occasionally come here and make some pointless remark about pricing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> It just seems hypocritical that he says bumping = spam yet i see many threads that violate this "ruling"
> 
> ie:
> 1)People who sell collectibles but only want PM offers, so their whole thread is basically bumps.
> 
> 2)OC art request threads
> 
> 3)Shops where no one is interested in but the owner keeps bumping it anyways in hopes of getting 1 person to buy their art, items, collectibles, etc
> 
> 4) All the people bumping their threads that are looking to buy a rare collectible.
> 
> It just seems like this thread is the only one being discriminated against, and for what reason? i dunno.
> 
> Anyways, the overlords don't listen to us peasants so nothing I can do except occasionally come here and make some pointless remark about pricing.



I think the reason being is because those threads are not discussion threads and are allowed by the mods to bump, but they treat this thread as a discussion thread.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> I think the reason being is because those threads are not discussion threads and are allowed by the mods to bump, but they treat this thread as a discussion thread.



that makes no sense, it shouldnt matter what type of thread it is, the rules should apply to ALL threads not just certain types.


----------



## Skyfall

Hmm.  I had no idea what you guys were talking about, then I poked about a bit, and now I see the "controversy."  

Well, I agree, it's a bit weird, since when this thread started back in the day, we all requested a sticky.  And the response from powers that be were, we're not going to sticky it, bump it to keep it relevant if you want.  (Or am I not remembering things correctly?)

Anyways, we'll just have to make relevant posts to keep it on the first few pages!  There's been a lot of fluctuations, feathers dropping then popping upwards, peaches going nuts... We should all help Lassy out by reporting back what we see (she's a busy university student after all), and that in itself would probably keep this guide up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the peaches are 4K TBT now.

If you want to spend in in-game Bells for a peach collectible at our current rate, that's 400 million IG bells! Wow!


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> I think the peaches are 4K TBT now.



*glances to my collectibles*

oh.... i'd be so rich if i sold them ahahahah

It seems there's some demand for party poppers right now too


----------



## Justin

Hey guys I'm looking into this and talking to Jason about it right now, he'll post something to clarify in a bit.


----------



## Jas0n

My reasoning behind stopping the bumping is pretty simple.

This thread is already relevant. There is plenty of discussion to be had amongst the fluctuating price of collectibles and there is no need for it to be bumped. In my personal opinion, the only thing bumping is doing is hurting the thread as a whole. The sheer number of bumps hides any potential quality conversation and discourages further conversation from arising. This all falls under our post quality rules on the forum -- the forum in its entirety abides by a post quality ruling to keep the site interesting and engaging for users to read.

The reason for other threads not being punished under these guidelines is also quite simple. Threads that are shops are not discussion, there is no potential for quality content to be found there. Those threads are simply offering a service, people only need to read the main post to get the information they need and can organise things from there on out. Those threads in fact need to be bumped to avoid spam of multiple of the same threads being made to make them visible on those forums. In that situation, bumping is saving the forum from excess posts which degrade the quality of content on the website.

While yes, this thread is useful to new members and old members alike, it is by no means a be-all, end-all to the market prices of collectibles. It is not officially endorsed by us as staff, which is why it has not been stickied. By bumping the thread for the pure reason of keeping it at the top is disobeying that decision and, if you think it useful to members, there are better ways to spread it amongst the community. Links, mentions and otherwise just posting quality discussion in this thread to further the development of the bell economy.

It was never a personal attack, and I hope that clears things up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thanks for explaining the whole scenario.


----------



## Maruchan

Jas0n said:


> While yes, this thread is useful to new members and old members alike, it is by no means a be-all, end-all to the market prices of collectibles. It is not officially endorsed by us as staff, which is why it has not been stickied.



And as for the Stickied "Popularity List" over at Villagers Trading Plaza, the same reasoning and explanations applied?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?109343-List-of-Villagers-Based-on-Popularity

*ETA:* Both threads are about digital pixels that members would trade *something* for, 
be it forum or in-game bells.
Both threads receive regular updates, or updates when necessary. 
Members in this forum refer to both threads for references, while both stated in the OP that it's not official and people can and should trade in their own preferences.

I've always been curious as for the reasons behind these two threads,
with such similarities,
one would be stickied and the other receive a rather different treatment.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Maruchan said:


> I've always been curious as for the reasons behind these two threads,
> with such similarities,
> one would be stickied and the other receive a rather different treatment.



The reason why that other thread was stickied: It's just on how to price them right, it's like a hot trend theead. But this thread has unofficial prices. Would you require all grocery stores to price their meat at the same price? This is what this thread is kinda like. It's about how much people would buy for, but it's not the price requiring for all collectibles of the same kind.


----------



## Naiad

Apple2012 said:


> The reason why that other thread was stickied: It's just on how to price them right, it's like a hot trend theead. But this thread has unofficial prices. Would you require all grocery stores to price their meat at the same price? This is what this thread is kinda like. It's about how much people would buy for, but it's not the price requiring for all collectibles of the same kind.



what??
That thread looks at popularity in forums and makes a villager chart
This thread looks at sales in forums and maps out average recent sales

They're kinda really similar??
And no one ever said that people were required to sell for prices on this guide, it's a *suggestion*.

As a side note:
If we changed this to "List of giftable Released Collectibles", and then added suggested prices in the corner, would it be able to be stickied then? Because tbh that's basically what the villager thread is.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> The reason why that other thread was stickied: It's just on how to price them right, it's like a hot trend theead. But this thread has unofficial prices. Would you require all grocery stores to price their meat at the same price? This is what this thread is kinda like. It's about how much people would buy for, but it's not the price requiring for all collectibles of the same kind.



Both threads have unofficial pricing -_-



I never really viewed this thread as a discussion thread, i'm pretty sure most people don't read past the first post when they come here. What is there to talk about besides 

"oh peach is 4K today"

"peach is down to 1k now"

Does that really bring "quality" to the forums? We all know how the economy works and yes prices indeed fluctuate, so the mods/admins would rather prefer pages of what I posted above? I always thought that any discussions about collectibles would go to the stickied thread Justin created. Anyways, i'm not going to keep beating a dead horse, I'll follow the rules and stop bumping the thread.

On another note, I guess i can't bump this thread either?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ol-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT/page13


----------



## kassie

I've never seen this as a discussion thread either.

I usually just view the first post and/or bump the thread if it's been hours since the last bump.


----------



## BiggKitty

So now, instead of just saying "bump", we are going to need to add a comment of some description to bring this thread back to the front, to avoid getting disciplined. It has crossed my mind that surely the staff have far better things to do than spend their time policing this rather unthreatening thread that has been in existence for over a year and only now seems to be causing some concern.


----------



## Lassy

Wow...
Who knew after almost a year of existence, the bumpings of this thread would be not accepted.
I just don't understand. 
Why mention it now?
Is it because the staff thought the thread would die on its own, so they didn't need to mention the "problem"?

Anyway, this thread was never meant to "host" discussions, it can sometimes if ever someone sees a price changing, or discuss about those fluctuations, but it was never the main purpose. The main purpose is just for members to be able to view those suggestions, so they usually only look at the 1st page, and that's it.


----------



## Jas0n

I mentioned it now because I noticed how bad the bumping was getting. We can't be everywhere at all times, and have lives outside of the forums. Just because it's been one way for a certain period of time doesn't mean it should always remain that way.

Whether you think the thread was meant for discussion or not is kind of a moot point. This is a forum, and the idea behind posts is to encourage discussion and create interesting content for users to read. There's plenty of potential for discussion in this thread and there's no reason why interesting content should be restricted to the original post.

As for mentions of other threads that also break these post quality rules. Yes, there are other threads. We have an uncountable number of new posts and threads every day. As mentioned, we cannot be everywhere and yes, we could probably do a better job of moderating it. I simply moderated this one because it was readily visible and probably one of the worst cases of the situation.

I realise you feel attacked, but as mentioned previously it is not a personal attack, nor is it a waste of resources to "police" the thread. Our prime goal as moderators is to create the website an enjoyable, engaging webspace for users to read. Endless pages of bumps quite simply is not.

I'd like the discussion to move away from the situation and back onto the main topic of the thread now. If you any further issues you're welcome to PM myself or another member of staff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Welp, the peaches are at the right price range now. Ever since I auctioned my peach, the demand started to go up.


----------



## Cory

this thread is very...interesting


----------



## Sholee

I'm curious to see what the price of peach will be after a bell direct :]
prob back around 1.5k?


----------



## Blizzard

Apple2012 said:


> Welp, the peaches are at the right price range now. Ever since I auctioned my peach, the demand started to go up.



Your peach was special which was one reason for the sudden spike in price.  What it is listed at now is maybe a little low but in a few days the fuzz craze will mostly decline.


----------



## kassie

Sholee said:


> I'm curious to see what the price of peach will be after a bell direct :]
> prob back around 1.5k?



Yeah, I think it'll go back down to 1.3 - 1.5k :>


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

It's going back to 1.1 - 1.3 -1.5. I definitely don't see this lasting long.


----------



## Sholee

i'm seeing more people trying to selling peaches now but not many people are biting


----------



## daniduckyface

Sholee said:


> i'm seeing more people trying to selling peaches now but not many people are biting



yeah i've noticed this too..the demand seems to be going down already and those who just noticed or were contemplating are trying to sell theirs for the same price


----------



## Naiad

Sholee said:


> i'm seeing more people trying to selling peaches now but not many people are biting



me tho
figured that since I'd already sold one for 6,000 it'd do me no harm to sell another u v u


----------



## Sholee

Lafiel said:


> me tho
> figured that since I'd already sold one for 6,000 it'd do me no harm to sell another u v u



good lucks! 6k is definitely an amazing price!
I'd prob sell mine if i weren't so attached to them


----------



## BiggKitty

The peach is a bit like the Yoshi egg when that shot ahead of the Togepi in price because a few people wanted them and were willing to pay double the then going rate. The prices are purely dictated by demand for an item, which is where this guide comes in handy as it is gives members at least an idea of where to start, but proves that no price is set in stone.


----------



## Witch

I think 6 k by peach is a lot and excessive, on the other hand, I think his range should remain 1.3-1.5 c:


----------



## BiggKitty

Well, Lassy doesn't dictate the prices, she waits to see what the collectibles are selling for and then amends her guide accordingly. Maybe the peach price will settle back down but I have since seen an offer of 4k to buy one so maybe there is an upward price trend on that item, it will all depend on how fashionable it is to own peaches and what people are willing to pay.


----------



## Lassy

Witch said:


> I think 6 k by peach is a lot and excessive, on the other hand, I think his range should remain 1.3-1.5 c:



yeah, I think the person was just desperate, it's just one case scenario, that's why I lowered it to 4k, but let's wait and see. I feel like it's more along the ranges of 2 k BTB since it's been quite a long time we didn't have any restock!


----------



## B e t h a n y

I really want a peach don't think I'll ever be able to afford one lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder if it would be a good idea to list the conversion rate here too. Right now, the TBT exchange rate is 8 million bells per 100 TBT.


----------



## daniduckyface

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder if it would be a good idea to list the conversion rate here too. Right now, the TBT exchange rate is 8 million bells per 100 TBT.



it is mentioned in the op as 8-10 million/100 btb even though it seems most people ask for 10 million per 100 btb..i'm sticking to 7-8 million myself


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> it is mentioned in the op as 8-10 million/100 btb even though it seems most people ask for 10 million per 100 btb..i'm sticking to 7-8 million myself



Me too, and although I want the TBT and IGB conversion rate to be even lower, I'll probably be selling 100 TBT for 8 million myself...my second town really needs the bells D:


----------



## Sholee

can't believe people are dropping 8mil+ for only 100 forum bells
people be cray! CRAY CRAY!


----------



## Lassy

I actually haven't edited the rate for a while... Don't know if this is accurate 8-10 Million/ 100 BTB since I didn't check the rate of people these days xD


----------



## Arcticfox5

Lassy said:


> I actually haven't edited the rate for a while... Don't know if this is accurate 8-10 Million/ 100 BTB since I didn't check the rate of people these days xD



I think it's still pretty accurate! ^^


----------



## Witch

bumpy


----------



## piichinu

I wasn't here for the event last year, but was it difficult to get yoshi eggs/togepi eggs? I'm trying to get a bunch of yoshi eggs but it's almost easter so I dunno if I should wait


----------



## Skyfall

It depends on how good you are at riddles.  i found it a bit hard but others were getting a lot of points no problem.  Since it is around the corner you might want to wait a bit... Especially since if they have it again this year, it will surely drop the prices a bit, at least.


----------



## BiggKitty

It will remain to be seen if any easter eggs are released this coming holiday and if so which ones, nothing is guarenteed.


----------



## Libra

piimisu said:


> I wasn't here for the event last year, but was it difficult to get yoshi eggs/togepi eggs? I'm trying to get a bunch of yoshi eggs but it's almost easter so I dunno if I should wait



I wouldn't say it was super-easy (some riddles were quite the challenge), but I managed to answer everything, even though I really don't know that much about AC and stuff. It took me several hours and a lot of searching on Google and going through many pages and what not, but in the end, I found everything and was quite happy. I actually had lots of fun with the hunt.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I found it pretty tough and it took me my entire weekend to figure out enough riddles for the Togepi egg and Yoshi egg.

I remember how unpopular the Yoshi egg was haha. Most were going nuts for Togepi.


----------



## BiggKitty

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I remember how unpopular the Yoshi egg was haha. Most were going nuts for Togepi.



Different story now with the YOSHI and Togepi!


----------



## Gracelia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I found it pretty tough and it took me my entire weekend to figure out enough riddles for the Togepi egg and Yoshi egg.
> 
> I remember how unpopular the Yoshi egg was haha. Most were going nuts for Togepi.





BiggKitty said:


> Different story now with the YOSHI and Togepi!



So very true! It's all about Yoshi now ♡


----------



## Coach

Libra said:


> I wouldn't say it was super-easy (some riddles were quite the challenge), but I managed to answer everything, even though I really don't know that much about AC and stuff. It took me several hours and a lot of searching on Google and going through many pages and what not, but in the end, I found everything and was quite happy. I actually had lots of fun with the hunt.



If you got them all why did you not buy the Golden egg o.o


----------



## Skyfall

Coach said:


> If you got them all why did you not buy the Golden egg o.o



There was only 1 golden egg stocked.  So when the final clues went up, it was a race for people to figure out then only one person was able to purchase it from the shop.


----------



## Libra

Coach said:


> If you got them all why did you not buy the Golden egg o.o



LOL, what Skyfall said. Keep in mind that I'm not that familiar with AC, so it took me a long time to find the answers, by that time the Golden Egg was loooooooooong gone. That and I wasn't interested in the Golden Egg, anyway.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The only riddle I got right was the 100 quacks aha


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The only riddle I got right was the 100 quacks aha



From that thread "Quick, Before the Mods Come?"


----------



## Javocado

I think the Totaka's Song riddle was my favorite.
The one with the three J's was cool too lol.


----------



## Skyfall

I almost think there won't be an Easter event this year.  It's so close on the heals of the big Faire that we had, I don't know if the admins/mods have it in them to put together yet another big event.  My prediction is more modest one, if one at all.


----------



## Sholee

i agree, it seems mods and admins are especially busy right now, i think the event wont be as extravagant as last year with all those riddles.


----------



## BiggKitty

Maybe Easter will get completely skipped over like New Year


----------



## kassie

Hope not but it is likely.

I'd love a shot at the riddles, though.


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> Maybe Easter will get completely skipped over like New Year



that would be a bummer...
but then again I wouldn't mind if it was skipped over if they plan to just do random/schedule restocks like they did with candies. The site lagged SOOO bad during that time and people whining 24/7


----------



## piichinu

That would be terrible.. I was really looking forward to that. :/ Oh well


----------



## Sholee

piimisu said:


> That would be terrible.. I was really looking forward to that. :/ Oh well



yeah, we're just speculating but hopefully there will be some kind of an event


----------



## Blizzard

If there is another event, I hope it goes smoothly. Last year had some issues.  The riddles were fun.  The eggs are so pretty.


----------



## Sholee

do you think they'll release another golden egg? or keep it at just one


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

I suck at riddles but hopefully my boyfriend and I can put our heads together to figure them out >:] I'm super excited (if the event will be going on) I don't wanna get my hopes up ^^;


----------



## Sholee

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I suck at riddles but hopefully my boyfriend and I can put our heads together to figure them out >:] I'm super excited (if the event will be going on) I don't wanna get my hopes up ^^;



not all the riddles had to do with ACNL, some of them you had to think outside the box. My friend figured out one of them and she's not even a member of the forums so it's definitely good to have another person take a look


----------



## kassie

Sholee said:


> do you think they'll release another golden egg? or keep it at just one



I think we'll only have one.


----------



## Sholee

selcouth said:


> I think we'll only have one.



i want a black egg! black rotten egg!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sholee said:


> not all the riddles had to do with ACNL, some of them you had to think outside the box. My friend figured out one of them and she's not even a member of the forums so it's definitely good to have another person take a look



yeah for some reason I thought the fair would be AC based, but there was just tons of nintendo stuff all around  it was good since some people might be more knowledgable in one subject than the other c:


----------



## Justin

We are working right now to put some kind of Easter event together for you guys. Couldn't say yet how much to expect, but I think you can safely expect _something_ at least. I know Easter was really loved last year and I've seen lots of excitement for it so I'm trying to make it happen.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Justin said:


> We are working right now to put some kind of Easter event together for you guys. Couldn't say yet how much to expect, but I think you can safely expect _something_ at least. I know Easter was really loved last year and I've seen lots of excitement for it so I'm trying to make it happen.



YOU ARE A BEAUTIFUL MAN. Now im super duper excited for easter ;u;


----------



## Skyfall

Justin said:


> We are working right now to put some kind of Easter event together for you guys. Couldn't say yet how much to expect, but I think you can safely expect _something_ at least. I know Easter was really loved last year and I've seen lots of excitement for it so I'm trying to make it happen.



Wow, Justin, thank you!  This is awesome news.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Justin said:


> We are working right now to put some kind of Easter event together for you guys. Couldn't say yet how much to expect, but I think you can safely expect _something_ at least. I know Easter was really loved last year and I've seen lots of excitement for it so I'm trying to make it happen.



Thanks Justin I heard last year it was good so I cannot wait to celebrate my first TBT Easter


----------



## BiggKitty

Wonder whether the golden egg will be used again, seeing as last year's one and only disappeared into the graveyard of inactive members.


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> Wonder whether the golden egg will be used again, seeing as last year's one and only disappeared into the graveyard of inactive members.



I think it'll be nice to bring back 1 more golden egg, it'll still be rare and Jennifer said she wasn't opposed to more golden eggs being distributed.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I like how you had to be a member for at least a month to get half of the riddles right. I've never been in half of the stuff you needed to find an egg


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I like how you had to be a member for at least a month to get half of the riddles right. I've never been in half of the stuff you needed to find an egg



O:  good thing ive at least done the fair ;^; right...?


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> I think it'll be nice to bring back 1 more golden egg, it'll still be rare and Jennifer said she wasn't opposed to more golden eggs being distributed.



That would be cool 
But new eggs wouod be nice too!


----------



## Libra

Justin said:


> We are working right now to put some kind of Easter event together for you guys. Couldn't say yet how much to expect, but I think you can safely expect _something_ at least. I know Easter was really loved last year and I've seen lots of excitement for it so I'm trying to make it happen.



Thank you, Justin!!! <3 Really looking forward to whatever it is you guys will come up with!!!


----------



## Lassy

Updated first post.


----------



## gnoixaim

Lassy said:


> Updated first post.



What did you edit exactly? It would be nice to see what changed : )


----------



## Blizzard

gnoixaim said:


> What did you edit exactly? It would be nice to see what changed : )



Changes:

Peach 4k tbt
Pokeball 15k tbt
Party Popper 2-3k tbt

Red, yellow, green and blue feathers - 2.5 - 3k tbt


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Busy being indecisive


----------



## BiggKitty

Jas0n said:


> I mentioned it now because I noticed how bad the bumping was getting. We can't be everywhere at all times, and have lives outside of the forums. Just because it's been one way for a certain period of time doesn't mean it should always remain that way.
> 
> Whether you think the thread was meant for discussion or not is kind of a moot point. This is a forum, and the idea behind posts is to encourage discussion and create interesting content for users to read. There's plenty of potential for discussion in this thread and there's no reason why interesting content should be restricted to the original post.
> 
> As for mentions of other threads that also break these post quality rules. Yes, there are other threads. We have an uncountable number of new posts and threads every day. As mentioned, we cannot be everywhere and yes, we could probably do a better job of moderating it. I simply moderated this one because it was readily visible and probably one of the worst cases of the situation.
> 
> I realise you feel attacked, but as mentioned previously it is not a personal attack, nor is it a waste of resources to "police" the thread. Our prime goal as moderators is to create the website an enjoyable, engaging webspace for users to read. Endless pages of bumps quite simply is not.
> 
> I'd like the discussion to move away from the situation and back onto the main topic of the thread now. If you any further issues you're welcome to PM myself or another member of staff.



You have said if we would like to discuss this further to message you, you forgot to mention that we wouldn't get any sort of reply if we did so.


----------



## Sholee

whoooo my bump warning will expire today! freeeedom!

I would love to see a chart/graph of how the prices have fluctuated so far, would be interesting to see the peak for some collectibles and around what months they seem to increase (I assume summer?)


----------



## BiggKitty

Sholee said:


> whoooo my bump warning will expire today! freeeedom!
> 
> I would love to see a chart/graph of how the prices have fluctuated so far, would be interesting to see the peak for some collectibles and around what months they seem to increase (I assume summer?)



You were unfortunate in being the scapegoat to be made an example of for bumping this thread, but everyone seems to have got the message and are making some sort of innocuous remark instead, so same difference, it is still getting bumped regularly. 
You have to think of yourself as a martyr to the cause, after all women didn't get the vote overnight!


----------



## gnoixaim

Blizzard said:


> Changes:
> 
> Peach 4k tbt
> Pokeball 15k tbt
> Party Popper 2-3k tbt
> 
> Red, yellow, green and blue feathers - 2.5 - 3k tbt



But what was it before? Not everyone looks at this thread all the time to know what the prices were before. I don't know if Lassy would want to "update" the thread like how Hound00med does it for the Villager Popularity.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Sholee said:


> I would love to see a chart/graph of how the prices have fluctuated so far, would be interesting to see the peak for some collectibles and around what months they seem to increase (I assume summer?)


Woah. lol I wonder if the mods/admins ever imagined the collectible craze would get so intense that people want actual graphs to track trends.


----------



## Sholee

Illyana said:


> Woah. lol I wonder if the mods/admins ever imagined the collectible craze would get so intense that people want actual graphs to track trends.



ahahahha I think they said a lot of times that they never imagined forum bells to get so big and crazy. I mean look at people trading real games for forum bells, more sellers like this are increasing which makes me a happy camper since I'm broke and this is a great way for people like me to afford games!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Sholee said:


> ahahahha I think they said a lot of times that they never imagined forum bells to get so big and crazy. I mean look at people trading real games for forum bells, more sellers like this are increasing which makes me a happy camper since I'm broke and this is a great way for people like me to afford games!



I agree, omg. I have gotten both 3DS games and $50-$60 Wii U games for forum bells. I wouldn't have been able to have nearly the game collection I do if it wasn't for forum bells. I love them very much lol c:


----------



## Zulehan

Illyana said:


> I agree, omg. I have gotten both 3DS games and $50-$60 Wii U games for forum bells. I wouldn't have been able to have nearly the game collection I do if it wasn't for forum bells. I love them very much lol c:


It's freakin' magic, man.

'Wait, you got those games for free?'

'Yeah, I just gave someone numbers listed underneath my avatar, and he was like, Oh, my God, take _all_ the games!' 

'You're kidding.'

'I thought _he_ was, too.'


----------



## BiggKitty

Being allowed to sell game codes certainly had a dramatic effect on the collectible market, although I do still fail to see the difference between someone buying a game code to use for trade (allowable) and buying an eshop credit to use in trade ( not Bell Tree legal), same $40 or whatever amount being used for both transactions and both open to possible dodgy dealing.


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> Being allowed to sell game codes certainly had a dramatic effect on the collectible market, although I do still fail to see the difference between someone buying a game code to use for trade (allowable) and buying an eshop credit to use in trade ( not Bell Tree legal), same $40 or whatever amount being used for both transactions and both open to possible dodgy dealing.



I agree with this too, that's why I bought as many games as I could before the overlords put a ban on game download codes as well.


----------



## BiggKitty

No, the game code selling has the ultimate thumbs up from admin so should be safe for the immediate future, unfortunately a few scammers are thriving with their dodgy deals and some newer members are learning to their disadvantage that wifi ratings are not to be trusted.


----------



## BiggKitty

There are more collectibles than ever before and noticeably more members than ever before who have decided collecting is not for them and trying to sell off whatever they have. Trading IGB for TBT also appears to be on the decrease. Perhaps the market will ultimately crash!


----------



## daniduckyface

BiggKitty said:


> There are more collectibles than ever before and noticeably more members than ever before who have decided collecting is not for them and trying to sell off whatever they have. Trading IGB for TBT also appears to be on the decrease. Perhaps the market will ultimately crash!



I've noticed this too, tbt seems to be more of a download code/cn code etc market now more than collectibles. Others who had a small interest in them too are now selling them for tbt towards game codes. I know personally that i will be done after i snag maybe 3 more collectibles for my collection. Apple hype is pretty real though


----------



## Lassy

BiggKitty said:


> There are more collectibles than ever before and noticeably more members than ever before who have decided collecting is not for them and trying to sell off whatever they have. Trading IGB for TBT also appears to be on the decrease. Perhaps the market will ultimately crash!



The rates are too high, and not many people play animal crossing. I have personally not played ever since last year, only newbies may do so, but they don't have enough bells to afford the BTB.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Lassy said:


> The rates are too high, and not many people play animal crossing. I have personally not played ever since last year, only newbies may do so, but they don't have enough bells to afford the BTB.



I think a lot of people still play ACNL. The retail section for example is still alive and kickin'! ^w^


----------



## BiggKitty

There will always be new players coming along for the retail section, but basically duping ruined the game in the first place and powersave just about finished it off. I am sure there may well be a third AC game eventually, I only hope Nintendo manage to plug those loopholes because if they don't I am not sure any new game would be worth buying.


----------



## Lassy

Arcticfox5 said:


> I think a lot of people still play ACNL. The retail section for example is still alive and kickin'! ^w^


But those people are not necessarily the ones who have a lot of ingame bells since they're still new.


----------



## deerui

Agh i sold my peach when it was worth 1k ; v ;;


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> There will always be new players coming along for the retail section, but basically duping ruined the game in the first place and powersave just about finished it off. I am sure there may well be a third AC game eventually, I only hope Nintendo manage to plug those loopholes because if they don't I am not sure any new game would be worth buying.



I feel like duping has always been a problem in AC series, I'm pretty sure Nintendo knows about it and either don't care or don't know how to fix it.


----------



## BiggKitty

Sholee said:


> I feel like duping has always been a problem in AC series, I'm pretty sure Nintendo knows about it and either don't care or don't know how to fix it.



All they will be worried about is selling games, not any of the finer points, the bottom line is always going to be  $$$$$$


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> The rates are too high, and not many people play animal crossing. I have personally not played ever since last year, only newbies may do so, but they don't have enough bells to afford the BTB.



yeah, I don't see as much people buying forum bells anymore probably because the rates are insane, there's no way people are getting those bells legitly unless they're selling villagers which is still a little iffy.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I think the reason people aren't as eager to buy TBT for in-game bells is because it's so bloody tedious. The Re-Tail method doesn't make things any easier, really. It's far too much work for virtual currency lol. If the rate was lowered, a lot, I'd do it, but the way it is now, neverrrrr gonna happen.


----------



## Sholee

Illyana said:


> I think the reason people aren't as eager to buy TBT for in-game bells is because it's so bloody tedious. The Re-Tail method doesn't make things any easier, really. It's far too much work for virtual currency lol. If the rate was lowered, a lot, I'd do it, but the way it is now, neverrrrr gonna happen.



yeppp, I think it's faster to just post on the forums rather than dropping 10 mil for only 100 bells.


----------



## kassie

The Re-tail method actually makes it _more_ tedious imo. 

But yeah, I stopped buying after the rate went up to 5 mil per 100 TBT+. Ridiculous.


----------



## Skyfall

Agreed the rate is ridiculous...

And Lassy, I would propose that perhaps the common feathers are dropping in price a bit?  I see several red and green feathers up for sale.  There's interest, but the sellers that are holding to 2.5k/3k are failing to sell at that price.  (ie still for sale)

Also, does anyone know when Easter is this year?  (In US?)


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Agreed the rate is ridiculous...
> 
> And Lassy, I would propose that perhaps the common feathers are dropping in price a bit?  I see several red and green feathers up for sale.  There's interest, but the sellers that are holding to 2.5k/3k are failing to sell at that price.  (ie still for sale)
> 
> Also, does anyone know when Easter is this year?  (In US?)



April 5th - Sunday


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> yeppp, I think it's faster to just post on the forums rather than dropping 10 mil for only 100 bells.



Posting quality post in forums will earn you perhaps 10+ bells per post? It's probably not fast enough if you are looking to make a hearty sum fast. ^^

But then, if you managed to have what seemed like _unlimited_ source of IGB in your towns,
and these towns also happened to have a constant supply of pretty much all in-game items,
even specific villagers upon request, and all of these are for sale, then it's a totally different story. 
Probaly a crucial game-changer because why bother posting when one can earn 100x effortlessly.

As for the inflated (and yes ridiculous) prices on bells conversion, and on-topic,
for certain forum collectibles,
sadly I do not think it's gonna change for the better anytime soon: 
when you look at the current state of the Marketplace economy, see how the $ changed hands, 
and why a lot of ppl seem to be mad dashing after forum bells for certain purposes,
plus there are always some buyers who are very determined and have the $ to afford collectibles at whatever high prices, the pooling of this rather immense wealth is not unlike...a pressure cooker lol.

P.S. transferring IGB is time consuming and rather tedious. Even when it was 3.5 mil per.
Been there, done that, do not want to do it again. XD


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Agreed the rate is ridiculous...
> 
> And Lassy, I would propose that perhaps the common feathers are dropping in price a bit?  I see several red and green feathers up for sale.  There's interest, but the sellers that are holding to 2.5k/3k are failing to sell at that price.  (ie still for sale)
> 
> Also, does anyone know when Easter is this year?  (In US?)


Edited, thanks!


----------



## piichinu

Anyone know when/if the common feathers will ever go up?


----------



## Sholee

piimisu said:


> Anyone know when/if the common feathers will ever go up?



i predict summer time, more ppl will be active since school is done


----------



## daniduckyface

piimisu said:


> Anyone know when/if the common feathers will ever go up?



There are a few up right now. The value did dip down to an average of 1.5-1.8k but it seems to have gone up again. All but yellow have really popped up


----------



## Sholee

daniduckyface said:


> There are a few up right now. The value did dip down to an average of 1.5-1.8k but it seems to have gone up again. All but yellow have really popped up



so sad cause yellow is my fav color after pink


----------



## zoetrope

Skyfall said:


> Agreed the rate is ridiculous...
> 
> And Lassy, I would propose that perhaps the common feathers are dropping in price a bit?  I see several red and green feathers up for sale.  There's interest, but the sellers that are holding to 2.5k/3k are failing to sell at that price.  (ie still for sale)




Interest in feathers does seem to have fallen recently, but I want to mention that one of the feathers up for sale was won in a giveaway.  That might be one reason why nobody's biting on that one (since that's seen as a no-no).

I'm sure the feathers will go up in price again soon.  And I'll never get one. T_T


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> I feel like duping has always been a problem in AC series, I'm pretty sure Nintendo knows about it and either don't care or don't know how to fix it.



Very true. Both Wild World and City Folk had equivalents to what power saving lets you do in New Leaf, although you could do way more in those games than New Leaf. (such as completely edit the layout of your town etc, I know cos I did it!) I had hopes that this would be the game where it wouldn't happen but alas that's not been the case. I think the Wii U game should be safe from anything with outside tools like power saves as so far the Wii U has been impenetrable, but it wouldn't surprise me to find a duping glitch still there in the game itself. And of course after NL, everyone and their mother will be hunting to try to find it as soon as the game comes out!


----------



## BiggKitty

Such a pity, dupers are so pleased with themselves when they find a way to cheat the game, if only they would stop to think that not only do they destroy the game for others, but also for themselves, AC is a game that could have many months of play life, but it gets whittled down to just a few weeks, and the worst is they think they are so clever.


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> Very true. Both Wild World and City Folk had equivalents to what power saving lets you do in New Leaf, although you could do way more in those games than New Leaf. (such as completely edit the layout of your town etc, I know cos I did it!) I had hopes that this would be the game where it wouldn't happen but alas that's not been the case. I think the Wii U game should be safe from anything with outside tools like power saves as so far the Wii U has been impenetrable, but it wouldn't surprise me to find a duping glitch still there in the game itself. And of course after NL, everyone and their mother will be hunting to try to find it as soon as the game comes out!




oo I don't have a wii u so I didn't know Nintendo didn't develop some sort of powersave for it. I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo makes one though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> oo I don't have a wii u so I didn't know Nintendo didn't develop some sort of powersave for it. I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo makes one though.



Datel, I think, is what makes the powersave device. They were also known for Action Reply and Max Memory.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> Datel, I think, is what makes the powersave device. They were also known for Action Reply and Max Memory.



ooooh so it's not even a nintendo product??


----------



## Peisinoe

Sholee said:


> ooooh so it's not even a nintendo product??



Nah, all outside emulators, and such


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> ooooh so it's not even a nintendo product??



No it isn't. That's part of the reason why it's not allowed here. In fact, Nintendo even opposes unauthorized companies from messing with their games.

If Nintendo had some form of cheating intentionally added, it would be in-game cheat codes made by the company (which we don't have) and time traveling (which we had since 2002).


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> No it isn't. That's part of the reason why it's not allowed here. In fact, Nintendo even opposes unauthorized companies from messing with their games.
> 
> If Nintendo had some form of cheating intentionally added, it would be in-game cheat codes made by the company (which we don't have) and time traveling (which we had since 2002).



But even if people don't use powersaves, you can dupe with just the game alone over wifi sooo yeahh Nintendo needs to fix that shiz.


----------



## Justin

What? No, Nintendo doesn't make the cheats, that'd be crazy haha. They do their best to protect their hardware, but it's usually broken eventually. In fairness to them, it took a good 3 years with the 3DS for it to happen. Just a matter of how long that process takes people to do for the Wii U.


----------



## BiggKitty

It is a great shame that it takes so few people to ruin a game for so many


----------



## daniduckyface

Anyone else starting to believe that the IGB/BTB ratio is getting out of control? Someone is buying for 13 million/100 and another is doing 10 million/100 and 25 million/200 which is ridiculous D: i remember when i joined that 6 million was pretty decent for BTB. I still value it at like 6-8 million.


----------



## EmmaFrost

daniduckyface said:


> Anyone else starting to believe that the IGB/BTB ratio is getting out of control? Someone is buying for 13 million/100 and another is doing 10 million/100 and 25 million/200 which is ridiculous D: i remember when i joined that 6 million was pretty decent for BTB. I still value it at like 6-8 million.


It's been out of control for a very long time. Anyone willing to drop that many bells for 100 tbt needs to go get some fresh air or something.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> What? No, Nintendo doesn't make the cheats, that'd be crazy haha. They do their best to protect their hardware, but it's usually broken eventually. In fairness to them, it took a good 3 years with the 3DS for it to happen. Just a matter of how long that process takes people to do for the Wii U.



Datel isn't just trying to break the Nintendo Systems. They did this with Microsoft's and Sony's systems too. But they're more complicated. Besides, with the Nintendo Network part of the Wii U, I think it will be impossible.

In regards to the exchange rate, the rate has been going unstably high. I remembered that when I first joined, it was at 5 million. It's not just increasing, but it's increasing at a fast rate.


----------



## Skyfall

Not to date myself but I remember when it was 400,000 to 100 tbt. Should have hoarded then, lol but I thought it was out of control then. . Yes totally out of control that's a lot of time to spend for tbt.


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Not to date myself but I remember when it was 400,000 to 100 tbt. Should have hoarded then, lol but I thought it was out of control then. . Yes totally out of control that's a lot of time to spend for tbt.



 i remember it at 100k per 100 bells. i was able to sell so many villagers for 4k each. ty marshals!


----------



## BiggKitty

Sholee said:


> i remember it at 100k per 100 bells. i was able to sell so many villagers for 4k each. ty marshals!




Yes, I remember it at that rate too, the TBT marketplace hardly had any movement, those were the good old days!


----------



## Maruchan

100-400k per 100 btb? 4k per villager?? Woah that was some frightfully good times indeed!! 
It was an average of 500-700 btb for a T1 when I started cycling for bells. 
The highest I've seen would be for a buyout of Rosie at 1000+ btb.

I thought the most 'remarkable' conversion rates I can remember would be someone selling at 15-20 mil per, 
and another member selling btb at huge chunks, like 1000-3000 each time, they were quite new, 
but 'have friends who gifted them all these btb'
O__o
Strange that they seemed to have just...vanished. At least I did not see them around anymore.

The TBT Marketplace is quite an intimidating /strange place when I first joined. (Well it still is, but in a different way)
I just wandered in to browse and saw people buying and selling these 'collectibles' in their shops, and I was a bit puzzled at why do these square-y thingy cost so much it's a bunch of colorful letters lol. ^^;;
I also have fond memories of seeing witch's shop with quite a few unorderable AC items that I _really_ wanted, but could not get because of time zone differences & lack of bells. When I finally get around to it, the shop is closed. OTZ


----------



## Sholee

the good ol' days!

Bought my yellow japanese house collectible for 3K during that time too. But japanese house collectibles arn't really as rare now since a lot of people know they get restocked during bell tree directs and anticipate for it.


----------



## BiggKitty

I spent ages trying to buy a yellow house when there were only 16 in existence. At the time I was offering 25k an obscenly unheard of amount TBT and no one would bite, it was something to aim for at the time, will I, won't I get it? The chase was half the fun, now it is all too easy and collectibles are no longer valued as they used to be


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> I spent ages trying to buy a yellow house when there were only 16 in existence. At the time I was offering 25k an obscenly unheard of amount TBT and no one would bite, it was something to aim for at the time, will I, won't I get it? The chase was half the fun, now it is all too easy and collectibles are no longer valued as they used to be



*stares at all the white feathers* 
You have probably the rarest collectible (besides golden egg), and not only 1! 8, glorious 8!


----------



## BiggKitty

They took a long time effort and TBT to collect and I am not quite sure why, but there are those out there who think because other members have expressed a wish to own a white feather, I should act as a charity and let them have mine. It's an easy answer....... NO, some were bought with tickets, others bought fair and square when they appeared on the marketplace for sale. I do not sell my collectibles, there are some members out there you know who you are, quit trying to bully me into selling, you waste your time and stretch my patience.


----------



## Witch

Do any of you know by chance how many "weird doll" collectibles threw out? Some time ago I was in search of one (unsuccessfully, of course) I do not know whether to start the search again or give it as impossible.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Witch said:


> Do any of you know by chance how many "weird doll" collectibles threw out? Some time ago I was in search of one (unsuccessfully, of course) I do not know whether to start the search again or give it as impossible.



I have seen less than 5 on active members. The players that I know of that have it aren't going to sell/trade it. Good luck!


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> They took a long time effort and TBT to collect and I am not quite sure why, but there are those out there who think because other members have expressed a wish to own a white feather, I should act as a charity and let them have mine. It's an easy answer....... NO, some were bought with tickets, others bought fair and square when they appeared on the marketplace for sale. I do not sell my collectibles, there are some members out there you know who you are, quit trying to bully me into selling, you waste your time and stretch my patience.



yeah i totally get how you feel (prob not as bad tho) i had some people who pestered for my peaches, calling me greedy and whatever. -_-


----------



## The Pennifer

BiggKitty said:


> They took a long time effort and TBT to collect and I am not quite sure why, but there are those out there who think because other members have expressed a wish to own a white feather, I should act as a charity and let them have mine. It's an easy answer....... NO, some were bought with tickets, others bought fair and square when they appeared on the marketplace for sale. I do not sell my collectibles, there are some members out there you know who you are, quit trying to bully me into selling, you waste your time and stretch my patience.


Oh my, BiggKitty ... You do sound as though someone made you cross! Lol (I love your avatar)
Regarding collectibles, for me, I love my feathers and all the others, especially my gifted ones ... And my approach is to have and keep just one of each  ... but to each his own!
A double row of the same lovely Collectible is beautiful and certainly impressive. So, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## BiggKitty

Thank you Pennifer, still not feeling very well, but I dare say there Are others far worse off than me.
My main objection is people I do not even know telling me what I should do with my collectibles.  I am too old a candidate to be bullied so they waste their time and unfortunately mine.


----------



## The Pennifer

BiggKitty said:


> Thank you Pennifer, still not feeling very well, but I dare say there Are others far worse off than me.
> My main objection is people I do not even know telling me what I should do with my collectibles.  I am too old a candidate to be bullied so they waste their time and unfortunately mine.


I have always felt that it doesn't make you feel even a tiny bit better to think that things could always be worse ... Of course they could, but you deserve sympathy now for what you are going though ... Sending Internet huggles! 
And a pox on those who make bullying demands for your hard won Collectibles!!


----------



## BiggKitty

If there is an Easter event, and if the rewards are Easter eggs, there could be a flood of eggs on the market again soon. Perhaps if there is also a Bell Tree Direct, the mythical Easter Apple could make it's appearance.


----------



## BiggKitty

We've managed without a bump for some time now, so no one can mistakenly accuse us of spamming, so here goes with a Sunday morning BUMPITY BUMP.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

bippity bumpity boo need dis for a second ♡


----------



## Skyfall

BiggKitty said:


> If there is an Easter event, and if the rewards are Easter eggs, there could be a flood of eggs on the market again soon. Perhaps if there is also a Bell Tree Direct, the mythical Easter Apple could make it's appearance.



Yeah, I hoping for the apple sometime soon too.  

Has everyone noticed that the highest exchange rate is 25 mil to 100 btb?  Holy smokes, I never thought i would see the day.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Yeah, I hoping for the apple sometime soon too.
> 
> Has everyone noticed that the highest exchange rate is 25 mil to 100 btb?  Holy smokes, I never thought i would see the day.


I just saw 51M for 100 BTB ...


----------



## Lassy

BiggKitty said:


> We've managed without a bump for some time now, so no one can mistakenly accuse us of spamming, so here goes with a Sunday morning BUMPITY BUMP.



Oh so we can still bump, just not too many bumps in a row right? ??
Oh that's good theeeeen.
Haters are gonna hate.


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy, ur so cute!  

I must say, I am getting a little bit excited about easter.  I dont thnk its going to be a take over the whole weekend type of extravaganza, but still, fun.  Dare i hope for a new easter egg collectible?  One can dream.


----------



## deerui

Lassy said:


> I just saw 51M for 100 BTB ...



its different , though, this was an auction

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> I must say, I am getting a little bit excited about easter.  I dont thnk its going to be a take over the whole weekend type of extravaganza, but still, fun.  Dare i hope for a new easter egg collectible?  One can dream.




I agree, hopefully I can get the togepi egg like I've been looking for ; v ;;


----------



## BiggKitty

deerui said:


> its different , though, this was an auction
> 
> Ah! different classes of nut cases then!


----------



## BiggKitty

deerui said:


> its different , though, this was an auction
> 
> Ah! different classes of nut cases then!
> 
> 
> there is an echo around here!


----------



## Sholee

dammmmmmm 51mil for 100 bells? even if it's an auction, people always seem to amaze me with how far they're willing to pay for 100 measly bells.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

Sholee said:


> dammmmmmm 51mil for 100 bells? even if it's an auction, people always seem to amaze me with how far they're willing to pay for 100 measly bells.



well technically its 51/100 buttt 
the auction is for 1000 bells and someone paid 510mill 
crayyyyyyyzaaayyy i cant even imagine transferring that many bells.
heck i think the 10mill per 100 tbt isnt even worth it.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> Lassy, ur so cute!
> 
> I must say, I am getting a little bit excited about easter.  I dont thnk its going to be a take over the whole weekend type of extravaganza, but still, fun.  Dare i hope for a new easter egg collectible?  One can dream.



I have exam on the week that follows easter, won't be able to participate :< !


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Wishy_The_Star said:


> well technically its 51/100 buttt
> the auction is for 1000 bells and someone paid 510mill
> crayyyyyyyzaaayyy i cant even imagine transferring that many bells.
> heck i think the 10mill per 100 tbt isnt even worth it.



lol. They aren't transferring bells..they are transferring crowns.. need I say more?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. They aren't transferring bells..they are transferring crowns.. need I say more?



i still wouldnt drop off that much stuff.


----------



## Sholee

dupers ruin everythinggg


----------



## Zulehan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. They aren't transferring bells..they are transferring crowns.. need I say more?


Heh, made me imagine the transfer rate now being measured in crowns. 

Current Rate: 

250 Royal Crowns = 100 TBT Bells


----------



## BiggKitty

Well, few seem to care any more, certainly not the very ones that ought to!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Zulehan said:


> Heh, made me imagine the transfer rate now being measured in crowns.
> 
> Current Rate:
> 
> 250 Royal Crowns = 100 TBT Bells



That's truly great! I am going to make a thread selling  tbt but for crowns only.lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Good morning.. I think it's time for a Bell Tree Direct


----------



## BiggKitty

Well, it is certainly due for some rules to be laid down and monitored to see that they are kept. 
Some time during the fair there were some polls that Jeremy started which included one that asked if more mods were needed and another that asked how many. Both polls and a few others disappeared after literally an extremely short time, if they even lasted an hour. I saw them went back to look and they had gone. What was that all about, because it is patently obviously that there is a definite shortage of staff who are actually fulfilling their modding duties due to other commitments.


----------



## Alienfish

^Yes it is, they need to have a staff meeting and/or evaluate the rules. Not only for dupers but for the who site and how people think they can hug the staff and get away with it.


----------



## daniduckyface

The staff have claimed that they don't need more right now but honestly, whenever I see something going on whether its flame wars or drama threads, I don't see a single staff member online unless they are invisible


----------



## Alienfish

daniduckyface said:


> The staff have claimed that they don't need more right now but honestly, whenever I see something going on whether its flame wars or drama threads, I don't see a single staff member online unless they are invisible



Yeah or they let it go until they have to temp. ban them. Not to be too much topic but their reasons why we can't have bother threads are just dumb.

Anyways, to get back on topic.. I wish more people were willing to sell their white feather for bells. Sorry I don't live in US or has loads of game codes


----------



## Sholee

Noiru said:


> ^Yes it is, they need to have a staff meeting and/or evaluate the rules.



YESS, there has been sooooo many times mods have told me opposing things, it would be great if they actually agreed on rules


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> YESS, there has been sooooo many times mods have told me opposing things, it would be great if they actually agreed on rules



Yes and stop giving infractions because you tell people to stop and or post "lol this" when you don't.

anyways, they should do more direct ones, imo. especially with this invisible thing will cost bells now i think they said


----------



## BiggKitty

There have been various things mentioned as being in the pipeline, the one springing immediately to mind is the ability to arrange one's collectibles as you want, even though it was to be a paying option, that would seemingly bring more benefit and be a more popular choice than losing the option to become invisible , which was also going to involve a charge, and basically wasn't causing anybody any harm so seemed a weird thing to suddenly pick on.


----------



## Justin

BiggKitty said:


> Some time during the fair there were some polls that Jeremy started which included one that asked if more mods were needed and another that asked how many. Both polls and a few others disappeared after literally an extremely short time, if they even lasted an hour. I saw them went back to look and they had gone. What was that all about, because it is patently obviously that there is a definite shortage of staff who are actually fulfilling their modding duties due to other commitments.



I think the poll you're referring to is actually one from back in 2011 that was bumped by someone during the Fair. As to everything else said in here, I'll just say that I do try to read everything, including here and while I won't comment on anything else I am listening!

EDIT: Actually I will add that as far as I know, the invisible plan is cancelled for the time being at least.


----------



## Alienfish

Makes sense, or they should just restock without a direct, some prices are crazy and guide ain't helping in either way, really.

@Jubs: I see, fair enough.


----------



## BiggKitty

Well, if you are listening Justin, it's time to bend your ear.......this particular thread has been running over a year, some people find it a help in pricing but others dislike it when it lists collectibles they would like outside their price bracket. Prior to this thread, people were running around like headless chickens and there was a lot of ill will when someone sold an item cheaply to then find it being passed on at three times what they had been paid. This guide was not setting prices in stone but was a starting point for negotiation and judging by the number of views has been a great success. 

It has been pointed out numerous times that the guide is NOT official nor will ever be any more than the unofficial trading price of TBT for real money which is most certainly going on quite openly.

I understood bumping was acceptable if kept to over a two hour minimum, Lassy Guide was bumped a few times daily at most, but suddenly without warning Sholee gets slapped with an infraction for spamming. So now if we are no longer able to bump this thread, we add remarks, some helpful, some useless but it does the same job of keeping the thread to the fore. 

Some might well think that the sensible solution would be to make the thread a sticky....arh! I hear you cry but it is not an official thread... would not a disclaimer in foot high letters in the OP solve that point?

Like the thread or loathe it, unless you decide to ban it, it would seem the thread is here to stay, trying to ignore it does not solve any problems. I have written to Jeremy and Jas0n, but they were too busy obviously with their real lives to find time or the inclination to reply.


----------



## deerui

bumo


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Good morning , it's definitely time for the apple release..


----------



## Alienfish

BiggKitty said:


> Well, if you are listening Justin, it's time to bend your ear.......this particular thread has been running over a year, some people find it a help in pricing but others dislike it when it lists collectibles they would like outside their price bracket.
> 
> It has been pointed out numerous times that the guide is NOT official nor will ever be any more than the unofficial trading price of TBT for real money which is most certainly going on quite openly.
> 
> Like the thread or loathe it, unless you decide to ban it, it would seem the thread is here to stay, trying to ignore it does not solve any problems. I have written to Jeremy and Jas0n, but they were too busy obviously with their real lives to find time or the inclination to reply.



Well, I think the problem is hoarders of the same item (or with different items) taking this too seriously making it legit to sell e.g fair feather for unreasonable prices. Obviously if someone has 8 white feather they think 35k is legit cause hey I can make money if I want.

I agree with the real world thing, though. It's too easily taken on like eshop cards(which requires real money to buy) steam games(unless they were free copies) and such.


----------



## BiggKitty

Noiru said:


> Well, I think the problem is hoarders of the same item (or with different items) taking this too seriously making it legit to sell e.g fair feather for unreasonable prices. Obviously if someone has 8 white feather they think 35k is legit cause hey I can make money if I want.
> 
> I agree with the real world thing, though. It's too easily taken on like eshop cards(which requires real money to buy) steam games(unless they were free copies) and such.



Well, I do have 8 white feathers that have taken time, effort and money and have been collected over two fairs. I am not looking to make money from them because the bottom line is I will never sell them so it is quite immaterial to me how much other people think they are worth, whether TBT, game codes or real money


----------



## Alienfish

I know, and not looking to buy one at the spot anyways. Thing is it was just an example (and not personal) why some people may think this guide is 100 % the law of the forums.


----------



## Justin

BiggKitty said:


> Well, if you are listening Justin, it's time to bend your ear.......this particular thread has been running over a year, some people find it a help in pricing but others dislike it when it lists collectibles they would like outside their price bracket. Prior to this thread, people were running around like headless chickens and there was a lot of ill will when someone sold an item cheaply to then find it being passed on at three times what they had been paid. This guide was not setting prices in stone but was a starting point for negotiation and judging by the number of views has been a great success.
> 
> It has been pointed out numerous times that the guide is NOT official nor will ever be any more than the unofficial trading price of TBT for real money which is most certainly going on quite openly.
> 
> I understood bumping was acceptable if kept to over a two hour minimum, Lassy Guide was bumped a few times daily at most, but suddenly without warning Sholee gets slapped with an infraction for spamming. So now if we are no longer able to bump this thread, we add remarks, some helpful, some useless but it does the same job of keeping the thread to the fore.
> 
> Some might well think that the sensible solution would be to make the thread a sticky....arh! I hear you cry but it is not an official thread... would not a disclaimer in foot high letters in the OP solve that point?
> 
> Like the thread or loathe it, unless you decide to ban it, it would seem the thread is here to stay, trying to ignore it does not solve any problems. I have written to Jeremy and Jas0n, but they were too busy obviously with their real lives to find time or the inclination to reply.



I'm quite pleased with how the thread is going at the moment actually, I have come in here to post a few times recently.

I'd only like to point out that this statement is incorrect: "but suddenly without warning Sholee gets slapped with an infraction for spamming." She received the warning for her post _after_ Jason posted in here asking that the endless "bump"s end. Naturally if a moderator posts to tell you to stop something and you blatantly ignore it to proceed to do exactly what you were told to stop, then you'll get a warning.


----------



## Skyfall

Maybe the mods are all quiet because there is a new Direct coming?  Or maybe the Easter event, however big or small?


----------



## BiggKitty

Justin said:


> I'm quite pleased with how the thread is going at the moment actually, I have come in here to post a few times recently.
> 
> I'd only like to point out that this statement is incorrect: "but suddenly without warning Sholee gets slapped with an infraction for spamming." She received the warning for her post _after_ Jason posted in here asking that the endless "bump"s end. Naturally if a moderator posts to tell you to stop something and you blatantly ignore it to proceed to do exactly what you were told to stop, then you'll get a warning.




I apologise and stand corrected, but it still doesn't answer my question of why a sticky is not preferable to hundreds pages of bumps and inconsequential remarks now being used instead of the blacklisted "bump".


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Here is my inconsequential remark...my keychain fell apart. Should I get happy Unikitty or Angry Kitty keychain from the Lego Movie? It's like picking the July Ruby red collectible or the Tourmaline pink October birthstone collectible..


----------



## Skyfall

Angry kitty, all the way!


----------



## Zulehan

Angry Kitty looks way better, so that one.


----------



## The Pennifer

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Here is my inconsequential remark...my keychain fell apart. Should I get happy Unikitty or Angry Kitty keychain from the Lego Movie? It's like picking the July Ruby red collectible or the Tourmaline pink October birthstone collectible..



Hmmmm ... ???    What to choose!? Lol ... Sorry ... Just had to post this! 
UNIKITTY KEYCHAIN?






OR...
ANGRYKITTY KEYCHAIN?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Thank you! Angry Kitty won. I have a thing for Lego and my Squidward Lego keychain is no more. Inconsequential bump. Squidward is green like August birthstone's peridot collectible


----------



## The Pennifer

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you! Angry Kitty won. I have a thing for Lego and my Squidward Lego keychain is no more. Inconsequential bump. Squidward is green like August birthstone's peridot collectible


Well, of course, AngryKitty has to be the winner!
And as to choosing which Birthstone Collectible ... Any avid Completionistic Collector knows the answer ... One must have BOTH  ... And for that matter ... ALL!!!


----------



## Zulehan

Angry Kitty needs to be the box design of a chocolate snack.


----------



## Skyfall

Now that I actually see the keychains, I'm more taken with Angry Kitty then ever before.  

Do you guys think the Easter "event" will be an all weekend consuming thing again?  Or just a release of one collectible or something like that?  I'm curious for any thoughts.


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> Now that I actually see the keychains, I'm more taken with Angry Kitty then ever before.
> 
> Do you guys think the Easter "event" will be an all weekend consuming thing again?  Or just a release of one collectible or something like that?  I'm curious for any thoughts.



Well if they bring eggs, I hope they at least bring back the Togepi egg ;w;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The Easter event last year took a ton of work ( which I think was mostly done by Jeremy. I could be wrong..) I think the event this year will be considerably smaller...I don't expect new eggs simply because the apple hasn't been released yet


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Inconsequential remark..my relative informed me that global warming was caused by Aliens. I  am so relieved because I thought we had caused it. Now excuse me while I go burn some fossil fuels...


----------



## kassie

I agree with those who said it'll be a smaller event. Probably no new eggs but the release of the apple.


----------



## Zulehan

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Inconsequential remark..my relative informed me that global warming was caused by Aliens. I  am so relieved because I thought we had caused it. Now excuse me while I go burn some fossil fuels...


Those trolls!


----------



## Lassy

selcouth said:


> I agree with those who said it'll be a smaller event. Probably no new eggs but the release of the apple.



Yes. I think the same, and if there is an Easter event, the same collectibles will surely be recycled.


----------



## Lassy

Bumping is reasonable now no?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> Bumping is reasonable now no?



lol. I have no idea anymore. I remember candies were going for more last year around this time. Blue candy was 5k. Was the amount in the store for 2014 the same or more as 2013?


----------



## Witch

I pay for my first blue candy around 5 k... other times


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ahh that feel, I paid 5k as well for a Blue Candy. I don't know anymore either haha.


----------



## Coach

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. I have no idea anymore. I remember candies were going for more last year around this time. Blue candy was 5k. Was the amount in the store for 2014 the same or more as 2013?



The candies were all 20 TBT more expensive in 2014, I believe.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Coach said:


> The candies were all 20 TBT more expensive in 2014, I believe.



Thank you, yes they did cost more ..I was wondering about the total amounts though. For example what was the total number of blue candy sold in the shop in 2013 and how many in 2014?


----------



## Skyfall

I don't remember the numbers but I did pay 5000 for my first blue one. And I gladly paid it!  There just weren't any spares around then.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Skyfall said:


> I don't remember the numbers but I did pay 5000 for my first blue one. And I gladly paid it!  There just weren't any spares around then.



lol. I paid 5k too. We should have the 5k blue candy club.


----------



## Cadbberry

Man I would sell one of mine for a 5k offer, only get 1.3 now a days


----------



## Sholee

Cadbberry said:


> Man I would sell one of mine for a 5k offer, only get 1.3 now a days



I wonder if the candies will be a yearly thing?


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> I wonder if the candies will be a yearly thing?



They said they might not do it last year and then supprised us with everything, so it may be or it may not XD


----------



## Sholee

ooo so maybe ill hold onto my candies to see if they're making a comeback or not


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> ooo so maybe ill hold onto my candies to see if they're making a comeback or not



They don't sell well so if you see a person wanting them, go for it, I have been trying to unload them for 6 months and I still have most of them


----------



## Sholee

Cadbberry said:


> They don't sell well so if you see a person wanting them, go for it, I have been trying to unload them for 6 months and I still have most of them



if they don't sell well, I might just keep them since they look pretty good with my Japanese letters.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sholee said:


> if they don't sell well, I might just keep them since they look pretty good with my Japanese letters.



That is true, I have 2 letters, no idea why I bought them XD


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## EmmaFrost

I sold a white feather for 40k yesterday.


----------



## lizardon

I spent 40K yesterday


----------



## Skyfall

Lol, that's cute!!!  Well, at least we have a market rate now, i guess, that was the last sale.


----------



## Lassy

Illyana said:


> I sold a white feather for 40k yesterday.



Updated


----------



## Alienfish

And I so I need like 15k more btb then D:

Remember when these were 20-25k? Yeah me too.


----------



## Sholee

anyone wanna fill me in on why the marketplace is called pierrot's temple? and the creepy collectibles? is it something to do with easteR?


----------



## Alienfish

It's April fools day so they changed all the collectibles to pierrot dolls and changed the name of the forum


----------



## Zane

Sholee said:


> anyone wanna fill me in on why the marketplace is called pierrot's temple? and the creepy collectibles? is it something to do with easteR?



Jeremy sold the domain to an eccentric french man, it's now the Pierrot Tree Forums


----------



## lizardon

also i sold my pinwheel for 30k


----------



## Skyfall

Wow... Congrats!


----------



## Alienfish

fair enough i guess.. shrugs i really wish I had a game now.


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Lassy

lizardon said:


> also i sold my pinwheel for 30k



Updated, thanks!


----------



## Sholee

wows 30k for the pinwheel! insane!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I think the yellow feather should be 4k, because there are less and more people are buying them for that price.


----------



## M O L K O

-Bumps-


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## Alienfish

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I think the yellow feather should be 4k, because there are less and more people are buying them for that price.



Really? Sold mine for 2k a while ago but really everything goes up and down.

Also I don't really know why we even have prices on the pinwheel and white feather, they shouldn't have a set price, since people are of course gonna demand 'too much' regardless of the worth or not.


----------



## Skyfall

Noiru said:


> Really? Sold mine for 2k a while ago but really everything goes up and down.
> 
> Also I don't really know why we even have prices on the pinwheel and white feather, they shouldn't have a set price, since people are of course gonna demand 'too much' regardless of the worth or not.



Me too, I thought the yellow feathers were holding at 2000, if they are going up, maybe give Lassy some links so that she can update?

Having said all that, I thought that's the way it would go in the long run given the numbers, i.e., the blue feathers should drop in price over time and yellows go up, but I thought that wasn't happening yet.  But maybe there's some private sales going on that Rosie knows about.


----------



## Alienfish

Apparently or they sold for other currencies or whatever. Meh, prices are never set anyways


----------



## Danielkang2

I think togepi should be 2k and chocolate cakes should be 2.5k, I haven't seen anybody sell them for 2k and when people are selling for 2.5k they're being sold really quick. I've already sold 4 at 2.5k.


----------



## Lassy

Danielkang2 said:


> I think togepi should be 2k and chocolate cakes should be 2.5k, I haven't seen anybody sell them for 2k and when people are selling for 2.5k they're being sold really quick. I've already sold 4 at 2.5k.



Links please? Can't seem to find x_x


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## kassie

Sets only go for ~50 TBT each now? Wow.


----------



## Vizionari

This may not be related to collectibles, but two more days until a year the guide has been created o_o


----------



## M O L K O

selcouth said:


> Sets only go for ~50 TBT each now? Wow.



I just paid  120 for a set :/ damn


----------



## Lassy

Vizionari said:


> This may not be related to collectibles, but two more days until a year the guide has been created o_o


Wow! Never imagined it would be able to stay that long >_<


----------



## Geoni

This is good though, so people don't get ripped off.


----------



## Skyfall

Congrats to Lassy for a year of the guide!  

On a separate note, is everyone enjoying this easter hunt?  I am!  Although it took me all day to find a grand total of 6 eggs.  I am genuinely stumped for the rest of it.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

How much do you think the Waluigi Egg will sell for? I saw an absurdly low offer for one( well I thought it was absurdly low)but what do I know..


----------



## Mercedes

I want a wagui egg //cries

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm pretty sure we need a kyman collectable


----------



## Aradai

PrayingMantis10 said:


> How much do you think the Waluigi Egg will sell for? I saw an absurdly low offer for one( well I thought it was absurdly low)but what do I know..



maybe hold an auction for it?
I honestly think it'll be in the thousands soon, since this is a new collectible.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Aradai said:


> maybe hold an auction for it?
> I honestly think it'll be in the thousands soon, since this is a new collectible.



lol. No, thank you . If I do anything it would be a giveaway. I was just curious.


----------



## Skyfall

I think the only real way to know is a straight up auction.  Then you would get a real reflection of the market price.  A true stab in the dark, I would say minimum 2000 tbt.  Maybe more if people want extras, not enough sold, etc.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Bump


----------



## cheezyfries

i just bought a togepi egg for 2k!


----------



## Shimmer

This is so helpful! Why isn't it stickied!?


----------



## Naiad

Shimmer said:


> This is so helpful! Why isn't it stickied!?



There's some explanations in this thread somewhere, but basically, this isn't something "official". It acts as a reflection of prices that things have sold for, and isn't necessarily accurate all the time. Because of that, the mods refuse to sticky it c:


----------



## kasane

Waluigi Eggs currently going for 2-2.5k. Wonder how the prices will change this year :/


----------



## Sholee

oops totally missed the event! wished it was longer :'(


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> oops totally missed the event! wished it was longer :'(



Yeah, all I saw was the bad rabbit. I wished I could see the good rabbit more (bad rabbit is Zipper, good rabbit is Sholee).


----------



## jfstalkertje

bump


----------



## Karminny

bump


----------



## Coach

Cherries are going for 200 TBT each now!

Evidence because I might be naughty and tell a lie:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280378-My-extra-collectables-since-I-m-broke

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280207-Various-Collectibles


----------



## aleshapie

Pleeeeease sticky this! There are plenty of "unofficial " stickied threads. Villager popularity is no different...its a compiled list based on transactions. 

Anyhow, would love to see the Waluigi egg added! Thanks for the great reference tool!


----------



## Lassy

aleshapie said:


> Pleeeeease sticky this! There are plenty of "unofficial " stickied threads. Villager popularity is no different...its a compiled list based on transactions.
> 
> Anyhow, would love to see the Waluigi egg added! Thanks for the great reference tool!



I will add it this week end!
Looking first to see how much people are selling it now :>


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There's only one golden egg now. The winner deleted his, making it only one left.


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> There's only one golden egg now. The winner deleted his, making it only one left.



Oath never deleted it, the whole thing was a joke.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Oath never deleted it, the whole thing was a joke.



I thought he did. I really hate it when people make jokes look like reality.


----------



## Katelyn

Apple2012 said:


> I thought he did. I really hate it when people make jokes look like reality.



Not trying to be rude, but why would he delete it if he's one of two people to have it on this forum? Even if he didn't want it he could use it to get a buttload of tbt or something.


----------



## gnoixaim

katiegurl1223 said:


> Not trying to be rude, but why would he delete it if he's one of two people to have it on this forum? Even if he didn't want it he could use it to get a buttload of tbt or something.



I don't think this years golden egg was tradeable.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm confused as to why the eggs (mainly the Waluigi) are going for so much right now.

It's my understanding that when there's more of something in circulation, the price drops because there's less demand. It seems like nearly everyone who wanted one got one, so is there really enough of a demand to sell at 2k+ a piece?

Maybe I'm not understanding the whole thing. I remember regular eggs were going for like maybe 300 before Easter.


----------



## Katelyn

gnoixaim said:


> I don't think this years golden egg was tradeable.



Either way, I don't think someone would just go and delete it after taking the time to look for all of the eggs lol


----------



## Witch

Pokemanz said:


> I'm confused as to why the eggs (mainly the Waluigi) are going for so much right now.
> 
> It's my understanding that when there's more of something in circulation, the price drops because there's less demand. It seems like nearly everyone who wanted one got one, so is there really enough of a demand to sell at 2k+ a piece?
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding the whole thing. I remember regular eggs were going for like maybe 300 before Easter.



Many things have changed since then  Since we seemed outrageous change 100 tbt by 3 m now I have seen threads that go for 20 m 

It would appear that if many Waluigi egg have sold for 2k, which sold one now want to get the same benefit.

And yes, the golden egg is not giftable, see this in the shop:


----------



## jobby47

I have also seen a lot of people sell them for 2.5k TBT, including myself.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just sold a party popper for 5k TBT. Will that increase the price on your guide?


----------



## Heyden

My Waluigi egg won't sell for 2k


----------



## jobby47

Haydenn said:


> My Waluigi egg won't sell for 2k



Really? I sold mine for 2.5k TBT, and then bought out an auction for 2k and got another.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would it be fair to trade a Waluigi egg collectible for a Chocolate Cake or Party Popper collectible?


----------



## BiggKitty

Party poppers seem to be rising in value due to none being released this last New Year, chocolate cakes are ever popular, but the Waluigi egg value is rather fluid at the moment due to quite a few either being on the market or people hanging on to theirs hoping to see a rise in price which seems doubtful


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Apple2012 said:


> I just sold a party popper for 5k TBT. Will that increase the price on your guide?



5k was a pity price and so not necessarily accurate. . The bidder jumped the bid from 3.5k to 5k even though there had been no bidding for hours and the 3.5k bidder had even stated they weren't increasing their bid.


----------



## lizardon

got a peach for 3.2k, and another peach for 3.5k maybe 2 weeks ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

also got a Waluigi egg for 1.8k


----------



## Prabha

Yea I just got a walu for 1.5k 
So many people have them o-o


----------



## Katelyn

Personally, I have seen the Waluigi Egg usually go for about 1.5k-2k

As for the other eggs, there hasn't really been much about selling the other eggs except for a few threads with Yoshi eggs which have been at about 2.5k ^-^


----------



## jobby47

I have seen Waluigi eggs sell from 1.5k TBT to 2.5k TBT, including mine.


----------



## Vizionari

Yeah, I haven't seen much selling of the Yoshi and Togepi eggs, either.


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen much selling of the Yoshi and Togepi eggs, either.



true, i mostly see the waluigi egg.

also is the white feather still 40k+/dl codes only or?


----------



## kassie

Noiru said:


> true, i mostly see the waluigi egg.
> 
> also is the white feather still 40k+/dl codes only or?



Most likely. I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## Alienfish

Blech. Oh well I hope one day it will fly my way..  Or just save up like 404309854 bells.


----------



## Karminny

jobby47 said:


> Really? I sold mine for 2.5k TBT, and then bought out an auction for 2k and got another.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Would it be fair to trade a Waluigi egg collectible for a Chocolate Cake or Party Popper collectible?



the chocolate cake, maybe. -party popper, I don't think so


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Karminny said:


> the chocolate cake, maybe. -party popper, I don't think so



I don't think either would be a good substitute for them. With party poppers not sold in 2015, and when owners refuse to sell theirs (even if they have more than one party popper), they are not that easy to obtain. As for the chocolate cake, they are more popular than the yoshi eggs.


----------



## cheezyfries

Vizionari said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen much selling of the Yoshi and Togepi eggs, either.



same, but i see more yoshi and togepi eggs being desired than sold, it seems like everyone's selling the waluigi but keeping togepi/yoshi. i see a lot of people selling waluigi but they seem to have gone down in cost, 2k is too much for some, so it's maybe 1.5-1.8 i think for one?


----------



## Vizionari

cheezyfries said:


> same, but i see more yoshi and togepi eggs being desired than sold, it seems like everyone's selling the waluigi but keeping togepi/yoshi. i see a lot of people selling waluigi but they seem to have gone down in cost, 2k is too much for some, so it's maybe 1.5-1.8 i think for one?



Mhmm, but I don't blame people for not wanting to sell their Togepi or Yoshi eggs. *stares lovingly at Togepi egg*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Mhmm, but I don't blame people for not wanting to sell their Togepi or Yoshi eggs. *stares lovingly at Togepi egg*



And I stare at my favorite collectible (chocolate cake).


----------



## cheezyfries

Vizionari said:


> Mhmm, but I don't blame people for not wanting to sell their Togepi or Yoshi eggs. *stares lovingly at Togepi egg*



same lol, i think most people got them from the egg hunt for keeping rather than selling purposes, probably why so many were sold but not actually sold in the TBT market. all i see are waluigi eggs selling for 2k but not actually getting sold rn :/


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I was lucky to sell mine for 2k but then I needed it Dx

Also.. damn Pokeballs are cheap according to the guide lol I kinda want to try but then someone will sell their feather so nope.


----------



## pkachu

Evaluating? do you think the eggs will be updated soon ;; w ;;​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pkachu said:


> Evaluating? do you think the eggs will be updated soon ;; w ;;​



Lassy is a busy college student. It takes a while to evaluate.


----------



## BiggKitty

She also waits for a definite pattern to show up first on a number eggs being sold rather than just the odd one or two.  I suspect exams are taking precedence this week in any case.


----------



## Alienfish

Bop bop. Think I will keep looking after all. I do have a decent amount of bells *kicks game codes* And I can always get stuff at events here to sell. 

I might not bring back the thread though since it became kinda clogged and did not help as much

Well 40k.. could be doable.


----------



## Alienfish

boops


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Pokemanz

Boop.


----------



## Lassy

Can I someone list me the ongoing prices for the eggs?
Wasn't present a lot these days >_<


----------



## Redficasu

Lassy said:


> Can I someone list me the ongoing prices for the eggs?
> Wasn't present a lot these days >_<



I can try to do that for you! (will i get a tip xD)


----------



## jobby47

Lassy said:


> Can I someone list me the ongoing prices for the eggs?
> Wasn't present a lot these days >_<



The Easter Egg around 500 TBT, Classic Egg around 1k TBT, Waluigi Egg 1.5k -2k, Yoshi Egg around 4k TBT, and Togepi egg like 2.5k-3k TBT.

I hope this helped.


----------



## Katelyn

I bought my Togepi Egg for 3k and had a few offers for 2.5k


----------



## Maruchan

*Waluigi Egg* sold at 1000 btb just now [ *X* ] 
Not sure if this should be taken into account when evaluating the current prices for the eggs. C:


----------



## jobby47

Maruchan said:


> *Walugi Egg* sold at 1000 btb just now [ *X* ]
> Not sure if this should be taken into account when evaluating the current prices for the eggs. C:



I just saw that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lassy said:


> Can I someone list me the ongoing prices for the eggs?
> Wasn't present a lot these days >_<



I don't know enough about the eggs, but the party popper had increased demand. I recently sold one for 5K tbt, and even if that's a little too steep, 3K won't be enough to get the party popper.


----------



## kassie

Maruchan said:


> *Waluigi Egg* sold at 1000 btb just now [ *X* ]
> Not sure if this should be taken into account when evaluating the current prices for the eggs. C:



I think they just wanted some quick bells for a username change.

1.5k - 2k for the Waluigi eggs sounds about right imo.


----------



## Prabha

Maruchan said:


> *Waluigi Egg* sold at 1000 btb just now [ *X* ]
> Not sure if this should be taken into account when evaluating the current prices for the eggs. C:



Yeah that wasn't the regular price, which is why I bought it xD


----------



## Skyfall

skeletique said:


> I think they just wanted some quick bells for a username change.
> 
> 1.5k - 2k for the Waluigi eggs sounds about right imo.



I agree with this one.  At the end of Easter and right afterwards, they hit a high of 2,500.  But they dropped a bit and there were several kicking around with the asking price of 2000 and no sale...

Then there were several sold at 2,000, and a few days ago, one auction sold where the buyout of 3000 was reached.  (But, I think there was a bidding war of sorts going on between Kira and Callaway, so I don't know if that was the norm either.  For example, if you put one up at 3000 right now, I doubt it will get snatched up quickly at that price.)


----------



## Lassy

jobby47 said:


> The Easter Egg around 500 TBT, Classic Egg around 1k TBT, Waluigi Egg 1.5k -2k, Yoshi Egg around 4k TBT, and Togepi egg like 2.5k-3k TBT.
> 
> I hope this helped.


Thank you! It seems to be pretty accurate 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I don't know enough about the eggs, but the party popper had increased demand. I recently sold one for 5K tbt, and even if that's a little too steep, 3K won't be enough to get the party popper.



Also took that into account!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

BUMPer Cars


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Mints

bump

not sue if this was mentioned already but does anyone know what the current price of 100tbt is being sold for? (in terms of trading with acnl bells?)  hope that made sense thank you <3!


----------



## Naiad

Mints said:


> bump
> 
> not sue if this was mentioned already but does anyone know what the current price of 100tbt is being sold for? (in terms of trading with acnl bells?)  hope that made sense thank you <3!



I believe around 15 Million per 100?? It seems like people are offering a crazier price everyday, so somewhere around there.


----------



## Alienfish

Boop. Also anyone know the current rate for chocolate cakes? I've seen them going for everything from 2k to 6k btb and inbetween...


----------



## Jarrad

you should relist the pink feather as ?100 amazon gift card instead of 20k

*laughs to self*


----------



## Alienfish

Isn't that real-life currency though since you need to buy to get those or they've changed again I don't know...


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Bump


----------



## BiggKitty

Bump


----------



## jfstalkertje

​


----------



## Alienfish

nice bump sign ;D

also dang i want a choco cake but prices seem to be wonky now


----------



## ATotsSpot

Noiru said:


> nice bump sign ;D
> 
> also dang i want a choco cake but prices seem to be wonky now



I want one too....ugh.  I'm trying to be patient though....not my strong suit.


----------



## Alienfish

ATotsSpot said:


> I want one too....ugh.  I'm trying to be patient though....not my strong suit.



I would probably have quite enough but I don't wanna pay overprices.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Noiru said:


> I would probably have quite enough but I don't wanna pay overprices.



EXACTLY.  I'm hoping to catch the restock (yeah, right).


----------



## Alienfish

exactly i always miss those so im just gonna make a thread once im done trading pokemons


----------



## jfstalkertje

Noiru said:


> nice bump sign ;D
> 
> also dang i want a choco cake but prices seem to be wonky now



ty 

and i rather have chocolate cake irl


----------



## Alienfish

gaha i mostly want one because my lineup would be sweet tooth as hell x)


----------



## Skyfall

The sad/weird thing is, back when i joined the choco cake was always in stock in the store.  No one was buying it.  Then one day it was completely sold out, and then only restocked during random times and/or directs.  So yeah, things have definitely changed.


----------



## Alienfish

Skyfall said:


> The sad/weird thing is, back when i joined the choco cake was always in stock in the store.  No one was buying it.  Then one day it was completely sold out, and then only restocked during random times and/or directs.  So yeah, things have definitely changed.



I know right. I didn't care for those back in the days though *sigh*


----------



## Skyfall

Noiru said:


> I know right. I didn't care for those back in the days though *sigh*



Me neither!  I didnt start collectibles until months after so when i first got a choco cake, i bought it for like thousands in the marketplace.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Skyfall said:


> Me neither!  I didnt start collectibles until months after so when i first got a choco cake, i bought it for like thousands in the marketplace.



I like your line-up, Skyfall.....very pretty.


----------



## Alienfish

Skyfall said:


> Me neither!  I didnt start collectibles until months after so when i first got a choco cake, i bought it for like thousands in the marketplace.



yeah i think i got around before or around the first pokeballs too so i was like.. what is this lol bu then when i joined i mainly was in the NL boards anyways


----------



## BiggKitty

I spent months trying to buy a yellow Japanese house and was offering 25k BTB which at that time was an absolutely fortune, there were only 16 in existence and some of those were with inactive members. there was a very limited selection of collectibles and they were really valued by those that had them. Now there is such an abundance there are very few collectibles left that have any value at all.


----------



## Alienfish

Except for fair feathers and the easter eggs with certain dates.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

BiggKitty said:


> I spent months trying to buy a yellow Japanese house and was offering 25k BTB which at that time was an absolutely fortune, there were only 16 in existence and some of those were with inactive members. there was a very limited selection of collectibles and they were really valued by those that had them. Now there is such an abundance there are very few collectibles left that have any value at all.



Holy mother of white feathers, that line-up is insane. Looks amazing, though!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah no wonder I could never get one. Lol just kidding I agree it looks good.


----------



## ATotsSpot

That white feather does look awfully nice against that blue background....I see why you wanted one, Noiru.


----------



## Skyfall

And... I think I hear some feathers dropping in prices.   http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?284705-Red-Feather-Collectible-High-Bid-1-4k-BTB/page2  The latest true auction for a red feather.  Is this the price now?  I don't know.  Callaway might do more since she has more feathers she might want to sell, so maybe we'll get more indicators.

I've been thinking for a while that the real price for a common feather is not 2000 since anyone who puts one up and holds firm at that price just didn't make a sale, but didn't know what the price should then be.  But I guess with the auction, we sort of know now!

On a separate note, I do think that there's a disconnect between the yellow feather and the rest of the common ones.  That is, the yellow feather will get snatched up really fast.  

Having said that, that may have been driven by me and my quest to have 5 (I'm done by the way, no more for me.).  And other who also love them too, but are a few people enough to drive up prices?  I don't know, I'll leave the famous Lassy to decide that one.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi, are the Togepi and Yoshi prices up to date... 3.5-4k for Yoshi and 3k for Togepi?


----------



## ATotsSpot

Bump.


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> And... I think I hear some feathers dropping in prices.   http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?284705-Red-Feather-Collectible-High-Bid-1-4k-BTB/page2  The latest true auction for a red feather.  Is this the price now?  I don't know.  Callaway might do more since she has more feathers she might want to sell, so maybe we'll get more indicators.
> 
> I've been thinking for a while that the real price for a common feather is not 2000 since anyone who puts one up and holds firm at that price just didn't make a sale, but didn't know what the price should then be.  But I guess with the auction, we sort of know now!
> 
> On a separate note, I do think that there's a disconnect between the yellow feather and the rest of the common ones.  That is, the yellow feather will get snatched up really fast.
> 
> Having said that, that may have been driven by me and my quest to have 5 (I'm done by the way, no more for me.).  And other who also love them too, but are a few people enough to drive up prices?  I don't know, I'll leave the famous Lassy to decide that one.


Will look at it and update when I have time!


----------



## Skyfall

Blue feather sold at auction for 1,600 http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?285014-Blue-Feather-Collectible-HB-1-6k/page2

Red feather sold at auction for 1,500 http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?285003-Red-Feather-Collectible-HB-1-5k/page2

I think this red feather sold for 1,800 but it sold slightly earlier then the auctioned off one:  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?284999-Red-Feather-Collectible!

Will keep my eye open and i might have missed one since i am glancing really fast.


----------



## Simple

Tbh I think its because of the less time from the auctions. The recent auctions were only 24 hours, and majority of the people looking for it were not online at the time or were busy this week. I think it ranges from 1.7-2k tbh. I think 2k is fine. A lot of people are actually ignoring the auction and requesting to buy for a higher price. Downfall of auctions. Also the people who bought it from the auctions are actually re-selling them for 2k. So it would have to be a common trend for the actual debatable price!  But ofc this can be ignored ._.


----------



## Skyfall

I am going to respectfully disagree.  Callaway had these feathers, besides others, for sale for 1,900 for a while and they didnt sell.  Which is why i think she is auctioning them off one by one now.  

I did a forum search and there were many feathers offered up during the last month for 2000 and none of those sold. 

*shrugs* its up to lassy to decide what to do, but I always think the latest auction numbers take the best pulse of the current market.  

I have suspicions that Callaway will put more up as she had many listed on her big thread before.  That will also tell us more.


----------



## jfstalkertje

bump


----------



## daniduckyface

I sold a red and blue feather for 1.8k and 1.6k over pm for two separate deals. Since they are more common than the yellow/green feathers, I feel like they are worth less while as the yellow feather was bought for over triple the suggested price in two situations where I have sold it over PM. Yellow seems to be the only feather currently in demand for the common feathers but those who have them don't sell them.


----------



## Simple

I personally think that deadlines have a lot of influence on auction prices as well. Depending on who see's it at what time. I think the set price would be between 1.5-2k nothing below and over 2k. I think the guideline does it justice. if over the next week it continues to happen.. then I think it would be an ideal thing, but the prices haven't changed in a while so~ Plus collectibles always change in price, depending on who wants it and who has it. I agree with the people above, but overall.. I think in between the middle is the perfect price.

Btw only talking about red/blue feathers lol


----------



## Vizionari

daniduckyface said:


> I sold a red and blue feather for 1.8k and 1.6k over pm for two separate deals. Since they are more common than the yellow/green feathers, I feel like they are worth less while as the yellow feather was bought for over triple the suggested price in two situations where I have sold it over PM. Yellow seems to be the only feather currently in demand for the common feathers but those who have them don't sell them.



Yup, yellow seems to be in more demand than ever, I guess it's because it was the least sold unlimited feather in the fair, I think? I'm glad I have it, ahaha.


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks ducky for sharing info on private sales.  I personally bought my last 2 yellow feathers at little over 3000 but after seeing your post, I feel lucky because sounds like there is at least one person who would have paid way more then that!

And in the interest of disclosure, i just bought a blue feather for 1,500 pretty easily via pm.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Darn, the house-kanji-thing prices are huge! (Well, for my standards... I'm poor... )


----------



## Skyfall

The Japanese letters have actually never been this low, not during my time on this forum anyway.  . I know, its tough when you are starting out but keep at it, its possible. And who knows, maybe you will be lucky at the next restock!

On a separate note, oh man, these feathers floating around these days.  I am so tempted to buy more but am seriously becoming broke.  They never interested me before, but bam, now I am.  Weird how interests come and go.  

I may have to start buying people game codes... or maybe artisan chocolates to feed my new habit.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Boy, I dont envy your task when you come back but maybe links will help.  One green feather sold at 2000 http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?285476-Feather-Collectibles-(and-more).  It was a bulk sale so the buyer got a small discount but Callaway priced it at 2000 and she got it for the most part.  . (oh, forgot to mention the other items were a balloon for 2000, a red feather for 1,500 and blue feather for 1,500.  Man, that Callaway is selling like hot cakes right now...)


----------



## Lio Fotia

Callaway is tired of collectibles so she wants them gone so she's selling them for whatever she can lol


----------



## Alienfish

We should make this thread with real life wares lol.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Noiru said:


> We should make this thread with real life wares lol.



dem silk sheets. I'd pay for those.


----------



## Alienfish

Callaway said:


> dem silk sheets. I'd pay for those.



yes. i'd totally get some beer and animu things


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Callaway said:


> Callaway is tired of collectibles so she wants them gone so she's selling them for whatever she can lol



Are you referring to yourself in third person, or is there something else?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another question, why are you getting tired of collectibles?


----------



## Lassy

Updated


----------



## jobby47

I think the the candies prices should be lower. I have bought a lot of yellow candies for 20 TBT.


----------



## Lassy

jobby47 said:


> I think the the candies prices should be lower. I have bought a lot of yellow candies for 20 TBT.



Updated ! 
Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## jobby47

Lassy said:


> Updated !
> Thanks for sharing the info!



Thank you.


----------



## Redficasu

I think that prices for birthstones are going to be somewhat high, as they are going out in August.


----------



## p e p p e r

Yoshi eggs selling for 3k now

here:

XX

XX

XX


----------



## Maruchan

p e p p e r said:


> Yoshi eggs selling for 3k now
> 
> here:
> 
> XX
> 
> XX
> 
> XX



AwA I'd love to buy a couple more Yoshi Eggs for 3k each - all the Yoshi Eggs I saw are at least 4k and up....

[ *X* ]

[ *X* ]


----------



## kassie

I sold my Yoshi egg for 5k but I may have just gotten lucky.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Bump.  I hate when I have to dig for this.  LOL.


----------



## kassie

ATotsSpot said:


> Bump.  I hate when I have to dig for this.  LOL.



I just bookmarked the thread, makes it easier. c:

- - - - -

I've sold 6 cherries for 250 TBT each, so maybe change cherries to 200-250 TBT?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bump! This thread REALLY needs to be stickied...


----------



## Lassy

skeletique said:


> I just bookmarked the thread, makes it easier. c:
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> I've sold 6 cherries for 250 TBT each, so maybe change cherries to 200-250 TBT?



Changed!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Yeosin

Lassy is a goddess to TBT Marketplace. 
Thank you for this guide-- I've used to wayyyy too many times.


----------



## Alienfish

bloop.


----------



## Skyfall

So... I don't know what you want to do with this information, but I'll just report back.   

I organized and sold a bunch of collectibles for a buddy of mine, and here's what I found...

I had 3 (or was it 4) Pink letters priced at 600 TBT, and it sold out within 3 minutes.  And afterwards people were still asking for them, so the "market price" is somewhere above 600, I think.  

I had 4 Green letters priced at 900 TBT, and again, same story, within 3 minutes of post going up, all sold out, and people were still asking for more.  So, the real price is somewhere above 900.  

I had 4 yellow candy up for sale, and they sold out within a day at 30 TBT.  I think there are not that many yellows floating around right now, surprisingly?  People are still asking.  

I have 4 green candies priced at 250 and 3 red candies at 100... and still sitting there (despite being lower then guide prices).   That's not surprising given that there are so many of those being offered, so, I'll let you know if they sell after I go even lower in price.


----------



## kassie

My green candies have always sold the fastest at 200 and red candies 100.

Dunno if that helps any.


----------



## Skyfall

skeletique said:


> My green candies have always sold the fastest at 200 and red candies 100.
> 
> Dunno if that helps any.



THanks for the info!

Yoshi egg at auction for 4,000 http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?286579-Yoshi-Egg

Togepi egg at auction for 3,000 http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?286387-Togepi-egg


----------



## Sholee

bumps


----------



## BiggKitty

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuump


----------



## Lassy

Skyfall said:


> So... I don't know what you want to do with this information, but I'll just report back.
> 
> I organized and sold a bunch of collectibles for a buddy of mine, and here's what I found...
> 
> I had 3 (or was it 4) Pink letters priced at 600 TBT, and it sold out within 3 minutes.  And afterwards people were still asking for them, so the "market price" is somewhere above 600, I think.
> 
> I had 4 Green letters priced at 900 TBT, and again, same story, within 3 minutes of post going up, all sold out, and people were still asking for more.  So, the real price is somewhere above 900.
> 
> I had 4 yellow candy up for sale, and they sold out within a day at 30 TBT.  I think there are not that many yellows floating around right now, surprisingly?  People are still asking.
> 
> I have 4 green candies priced at 250 and 3 red candies at 100... and still sitting there (despite being lower then guide prices).   That's not surprising given that there are so many of those being offered, so, I'll let you know if they sell after I go even lower in price.



oooh thank you for your detailed information **
i'll update when I can  !!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Why isn't this thread stickied yet?!?!


----------



## Stalfos

BUMP


----------



## itai

sorry, I am a noob.
but, who has the two golden eggs?


_*P.S. *I am just curious, not trying to buy from them._​


----------



## badcrumbs

itai said:


> sorry, I am a noob.
> but, who has the two golden eggs?
> 
> 
> _*P.S. *I am just curious, not trying to buy from them._​



"Jennifer" has one from last year I believe (she is inactive) and "Oath2Order" has the one from this year.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

badcrumbs said:


> "Jennifer" has one from last year I believe (she is inactive) and "Oath2Order" has the one from this year.



Jennifer does have one from 2014  and is inactive and Oath is currently banned.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

badcrumbs said:


> "Jennifer" has one from last year I believe (she is inactive) and "Oath2Order" has the one from this year.



You forgot that this year's egg is just as giftable as the rainbow feather, green pinwheel, ancient lantern, and my Lego Death Star (none of them are giftable). So even if Oath is active, it's impossible for him to gift the egg.


----------



## Chris

BluePikachu47 said:


> Why isn't this thread stickied yet?!?!



If we stickied this thread we would be saying that we support the prices laid out in this guide and that we encourage people to follow it. We _don't_ endorse the use of this guide, so we're not sticking it. 




Apple2012 said:


> You forgot that this year's egg is just as giftable as the rainbow feather, green pinwheel, ancient lantern, and my Lego Death Star (none of them are giftable). So even if Oath is active, it's impossible for him to gift the egg.



The 2014 egg is no longer giftable, so it's impossible to buy one.


----------



## Shimmer

It seems like the normal cake is sold out in the shop. Does that mean we'll see an increase in price?


----------



## kassie

Shimmer said:


> It seems like the normal cake is sold out in the shop. Does that mean we'll see an increase in price?



Maybe by a few bells. There's so many out there I doubt they'll go up much.

..Plus if you wait they'll be restocked again soon.


----------



## sh0lee

has any of the Japanese yellow houses been restocked recently?


----------



## gnoixaim

sh0lee said:


> has any of the Japanese yellow houses been restocked recently?



2nd account Sholee? Lol.


But, no there hasnt.


----------



## Lassy

Updated according to skyfall's information ~


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Bloop bloop bloop- not a bump


----------



## Zulehan

'What is bump? Baby, don't bloop me, don't bloop me, no more...'


----------



## Mints

bump
im looking for all of the easter eggs if anyone is willing so sell me any


----------



## Gracelia

bump.


----------



## Redficasu

bump, bought a red feather for 1k if that helps


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gnoixaim said:


> 2nd account Sholee? Lol.
> 
> 
> But, no there hasnt.



That reminds me. Does she visit TBT anymore? I hope she still uses this site.


----------



## matt

Bump


----------



## Mints

the cake is sold out just to inform u


----------



## cheezyfries

bump


----------



## Lassy

Mints said:


> the cake is sold out just to inform u



doubt the price will increase that much, there's like 56143737243727 cakes in the forum


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bump


----------



## ATotsSpot

Cakes have been selling for between 100-150 TBT.  I don't really get it either.  LOL.

And choco cakes went like hotcakes for 2.5k last week.  I'm thinking it would be possible to get 3k for one.  2k def seems low atm.  

This thread is a life-saver.


----------



## Lassy

ATotsSpot said:


> Cakes have been selling for between 100-150 TBT.  I don't really get it either.  LOL.
> 
> And choco cakes went like hotcakes for 2.5k last week.  I'm thinking it would be possible to get 3k for one.  2k def seems low atm.
> 
> This thread is a life-saver.


Will edit the OP, thank you for your information  !


----------



## KerysEliza_

Bump c:


----------



## cheezyfries

bump


----------



## piichinu

It seems a bit difficult to get green letters now


----------



## Susan

bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I refuse to bump this thread one more time.

Darn.


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy, one update.  There is only 1 golden egg in existence now.  Oath's was taken away because he had won the Easter Hunt while having access to a mod's account.  It's not clear if he actually used it for that purpose at all but since his win was "tainted", his Golden Egg was taken away.  FYI, for the purpose of your guide "count".


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Skyfall said:


> Lassy, one update.  There is only 1 golden egg in existence now.  Oath's was taken away because he had won the Easter Hunt while having access to a mod's account.  It's not clear if he actually used it for that purpose at all but since his win was "tainted", his Golden Egg was taken away.  FYI, for the purpose of your guide "count".



Not only that, but they are no longer giftable. You don't see the green pinwheel or rainbow feather on the guide for not being giftable. The golden egg should be removed from the guide.


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Alienfish

Boop.


----------



## Lassy

Pfiiiu haven't been on the website for several days, I forgot to log in ;_;



Skyfall said:


> Lassy, one update.  There is only 1 golden egg in existence now.  Oath's was taken away because he had won the Easter Hunt while having access to a mod's account.  It's not clear if he actually used it for that purpose at all but since his win was "tainted", his Golden Egg was taken away.  FYI, for the purpose of your guide "count".



Updated!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why are the collectible names spelled out rather than one word total.

In addition, the traditional easter egg is the classic easter egg.


----------



## Lassy

Apple2012 said:


> Why are the collectible names spelled out rather than one word total.
> 
> In addition, the traditional easter egg is the classic easter egg.



For esthetic purpose and so that they stand out more 
Will edit the name! Thanks!


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Bump


----------



## SharJoY

Just had to use my new bump art, thanks to Money Hunter


----------



## uwuzumakii

WHY ISN'T THIS STICKIED YET!?!?!?!?! Also, bump.


----------



## Cadbberry

BluePikachu47 said:


> WHY ISN'T THIS STICKIED YET!?!?!?!?! Also, bump.



It is peoples choice what to price this is just what it seems to be, it isn't law


----------



## SharJoY

Mr. Phinas is here to do a bump 



(don't worry he will not get out of control bumpin threads  )


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bump.


----------



## Alienfish

Boop boop

Also, how accurate are the waluigi eggs prices?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I WILL NOT LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## Angelmarina

Bump


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Y'all got to say something cooler than "bump". Say something like

"Sie werden nicht durchkommen!"


----------



## piichinu

i dont want to


----------



## Cadbberry

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Y'all got to say something cooler than "bump". Say something like
> 
> "Sie werden nicht durchkommen!"



What if instead we all post Bumping gifs


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Question: are shiny pokemon really worth up to 30 TBT? Cause I've got a zillion of them, shiny Charmanders, a shiny Jirachi, a shiny Furfrou, et cetera.


----------



## spamurai

When will the yellow house come down in price xD
I've been searching for one for a couple of years now ahaha.


----------



## Lassy

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295717-Stopping-the-guide&p=5072050#post5072050
If someone wants to continue the guide PM me 
I'll lock this thread in a month if nobody PMs me.


----------



## Cadbberry

Lassy said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295717-Stopping-the-guide&p=5072050#post5072050
> If someone wants to continue the guide PM me
> I'll lock this thread in a month if nobody PMs me.



Pmed~ lets keep this guide goin <3


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295717-Stopping-the-guide&p=5072050#post5072050
> If someone wants to continue the guide PM me
> I'll lock this thread in a month if nobody PMs me.



I'll continue it... then drop all the prices xD I joke.


----------



## SharJoY

I hope someone takes this over, it needs to continue!


----------



## Cadbberry

mysticoma said:


> I hope someone takes this over, it needs to continue!



I agree, it makes a lot of the trades more fair, I offer to do it


----------



## Naiad

PMed @Lassy

The guide's helped me out for a long time, haha


----------



## supernerd117

I have a question: Peaches are native to my island...I'm not used to doing trades and the like yet (I've barely started playing the game).  Are you saying each peach sells for 4k TBT?


----------



## Lancelot

supernerd117 said:


> I have a question: Peaches are native to my island...I'm not used to doing trades and the like yet (I've barely started playing the game).  Are you saying each peach sells for 4k TBT?



Peach collectibles. Not in game peaches.


----------



## Lassy

Thank you to everyone who PMed about asking to continue this thread 
Sorry if I couldn't answer to your PM, I hope you don't see it as rude, it's just that there are several PMs, and I'd prefer to announce it here rather than by PM. I have decided that *Skyfall* will continue the guide as she has helped me a lot with this guide, an she has actually done a better job than me! (as you could see, she has contributed a lot if you check out previous posts, and I think she is the perfect candidate for this)

Here is the thread she oppened : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?295973-Guide-of-Past-Prices-of-Collectibles (still some stuff to edit like the picture because weirdly the code tag didn't work when I sent her the OP!)

I will lock this thread. (ahhh so many feels, this thread has been going on for more than a year, I've never thought that things would become like this!)

Hope you guys will keep on supporting the new guide like you did for this one. I will myself come from time to time to bump it as well ^^


----------

